# The dream set up for a 1000watt light



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

ok have a fancy store bought light box with the glass and really neat reflector built in, 
the box has a little fan on it. 
and one heavy sucker for a ballast box. 
the 2 different kinds of 1000watt light bulbs.
the flower room has an existing vent to outside that can be tied into.
and one lovely 6 foot by 8foot empty room. ready to go.

this is what I have at present.
ok. I want a light mover.... {May not get one but depends on MrMcgreggor.}
I think I require a exhaust fan..
a carbon filter.
and silver duct hose. 
but how do you put it all together.... this is a do it once do it right project
I am looking for pics. and instructions to make this possible.
all serious recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 
thank you ever so much
MrsMcGreggor


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

how big is the flowering room?

i wouldnt dedicate too much room for veggin. depending on what you are trying to achieve.

you will need an exhaust. the carbon filter will be attached to your exhaust. do you have an area outside of your grow area that will not be subjected to high heat and high humidity? if so, i'd put the carbon scrubber outside of the grow room.

to better control temps, depending on the type of reflector you have, you may can aircool it. I know how you like to save money on heating and such, so the vent that you are using to cool your light you can route thru the house to further save on heat. Cant beat free heat!!!

depending on how big your flowering room is, i have an idea....besides you said you dont have the pump anyway. i have an idea you can built on....using 3-5 gallon buckets!

keep the ballast outside the grow area to further reduce temps and such!

hang on while i link you to a few diy carbon filters....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

yes and yes. I showed you pics the other day. the rock wall that was busted threw.
inside there is the 8x6 room for the BIG light. 
{{I am blind mrmcgreggor just turned it on for the first time upstairs OMgoodness is that BRIGHT!!!!}}} I have the cold basement with hydronic heat. and yes yes yes I have access to all the empty 5's I want...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

well if i were you, i'd say fuck the aero tub...

i'd go all out if i were you....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

ummmmmmmm I am still blind... well in time in time But I have to make due with what I have so I can conserve assets and get the major working components in place... ya know they are not cheep. so I will get the best I can for the basic set up. and then after that hey I have B-days and Christmas an an an So MrMcGreggor will never be at a loss as to what would make his wife happy. {thats when you get the fancy cloners and stuff. }BUT the room will be ready for that day in the mean time I get to play with what I can make from junk laying around


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

no...this is the shit that can be built!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

ok am listening.... just show me I am putty in your hands....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Krypto's Ultimate Controler

&

GROWFAQ

bad ass system, all can be built from scratch minus the timers and such. you already said you dont have the pump for the aero or something...so i say improvise.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

i mean the reason i say you should utilize your space. going with just an aero tub.... and a 1000 watt light... i believe you would get more with just one plant, topping her and using the screen of green method, she would yield more in my opinion than a few plants in the aero tub.


i remembered you said you wanted to keep it diy, and i respect that, because i like diy, im semi diy...for all the shit im too lazy to fuck with (i.e. lights, filters, etc etc). but i think you can keep it simple and make a banging ass system. It sounds like you have the tools and the know how, with plenty of scrap and junk to build shit out of.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO do I like you I have everything BUT the pumps and the rubber gromits {how ever you spell that}
yep even that blue drum .....
you are wonderful I sware you looked in my shop saw what I had and are showing me ways to make it work. 
btw this is why I have been holding off from pumps I just dident know what would be best. so many to choose from. 
{{have to ask if you vent the heat threw the house ummm how to say this... wouldent the entire house smell like the grow room?? this may not be a good idea.


----------



## panhead (Feb 23, 2008)

Pics & instructions wont really help much with your room,every room is different but i'll tell you what you need to do to do it right.

Before you mount any lights the first things you should be concerned with are fresh air intake & exhaust,you need to find a suitable spot to mount an intake fan to bring in fresh air,this helps keep the room cool,helps keep fresh air & co2 levels constant & also helps keep mold & mildew down,the air intake should be mounted at or near ground level.

After taking care of intake then you worry about room exhaust,your exhaust should be mounted as high as possible near the ceiling,heat rises & so does smell,you can atach your carbon filter exhaust to a dryer vent on the outside of the house but venting through your chimney is better because it puts the exhaust into the tree tops,any smell will break down before it reaches ground level.

Vent fans with built in wall mounted thermostat controls can be bought at any home depot in the roofing section,look for attic vent fans,these fans are $50 each with a 1700 cfm rating,no special wiring is needed,the entire fan & thermostat runs off 110 volt,unlike standard home thermostats that run off low voltage.

When buying ducting for your exhaust try not to get off cheap & quick by using flexible metal dryer vent,the ripples in the vent restrict air flow,instead hard pipe your exhaust & when making turns or bends keep the bends to a minimum angle,45 degree angles severly restrict air flow.

After everything is in place set up your light,being that you have temp controled air intake & exhaust you can use room air intake to cool your light but you still have the heat from the light to contend with,run a vent pipe from the exhaust side of your light to the ceiling area where your carbon filter is,not so close that the filter gets hot but close enough where the negative pressure in the room will pull the heat twords the exhaust.

Think about how your going to hang your light & vent pipes,also think about where you can tie back the power cords to the light so they are out of your work area,getting a bunch of threaded eye hooks,chain & S hooks works best for this.

Now you'll need a few other things,you need to circulate the air in the room to keep the plants moving,this helps stimulate growth & helps control spider mites,for this you need a oscalating fan,the bigger the better,a 20" fan works best & are $20 or less at family dollar.

You should also think about keeping the plants up off the floor,if its a basement grow the floor will be cold & affect the roots,having them up off the floor helps with positive air flow,do not skimp on air flow,if you cant think of anything to keep the pots off the floor standard milk crates work perfect.

The next thing is timers,when picking out timers only buy heavy duty 3 prong timers,the cheaper timers will melt if too much voltage is pulled through them,look at the package to be sure the timer is rated for the wattage of your light plus any other device attached,this is something you should buy 2 of incase one stop's working.

Now you'll need something for saftey,i know it sounds cheesy but better safe than sorry,especially for $20,you can buy outlet strips that have a circuit breaker,gfci & a fire protection circuit that senses if a line melts or shorts out & shuts everything down,for $20 at any home depot this is a no brainer.You should also have a smoke alarm in your room,they are only $5 at home depot,for $5 another no brainer,a $10 fire extenguisher isnt a bad idea either.

You should also have a 5 gallon bucket with a lid to keep water in,letting water sit over night helps get rid of chemicals in the water,then you get a fish tank air pump & attach an air stone to the line & drill a small hole in the bucket at the top so you can put the air line through & still be able to close the lid,the air stone will keep your water fresh.

You'll also need a ph test kit along with a bottle of ph up & a bottle of ph down,all of this can be bought at a fish store for around $20,properly ph'ed water is important.

Setting up your room depends on your room,instead of asking us for pics a better way would be to post pics of your room,including measurements of lengths & pics of where your getting power from & where you plan to have intake and exhaust.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

you need odor control? you need it diy?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY pro style carbon filter


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - ICMAG'S OFFICIAL ~DIY~ LINK-O-RAMA


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

o yes I understand no no no the areo tub was to experiment with in the other room with I hate to say it Grafts and clones... {love to tinker and read about grafts} if you can clone you can graft... 
o an I sat up lastnight and rewired the floresent tubes now have banks of 4 tubes inplace of banks of 2 tubes... the outside the room with the BIG light
Gosh I wish I could have you in the basement for a few house just to point and say ya hang that there and fish that threw there and and and ya know what I mean???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

well i remember the pictures, but i agree with panhead....do you have your electricity intact? meaning wiring and such. 

i mean your only running one 1000 watt light, but i would suggest you run an additional 20 amp circuit from your breaker box!!! gfci preferably!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

I have MrMcgreggor in the other room with MY welding goggles on. I better go and check on him befor HE melts the carpet... BUT I WILL BE BACK!!!!
please continue to add links and valid ideas on here I will print them out and study them... go to the room take pics and proper mesurments. then I shall ask more from there but IM NOT kidding I have to go I don't want to lose my NEW 1000watt hps bulb or melt a hole threw the carpet. thank all of you who have assisted thus far.
GREATLY appreciated.
I can't even run a spell check on this post 
I GOT TO RUN


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 23, 2008)

gfci??? what the heck is a gfci? and so I take it if I made one BIG fat extension cord like I did to run my table saw and vacuum and router &&& ... that will not work here?
This is a LOT of information to digest.
BTW
Tucked MrMcGreggor in for the night... safer that way. the pretty new light box and ballast are back safe and sound in the basement. welding goggles are hidden. Carpet is fine. I am suprised at how cool that box stays. The glowing that was coming from the livingroom was so UNREAL! I felt like the aliens were landing...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 23, 2008)

You can use an extension cord just make sure its rated for the correct amoun of amp you plan to run in your grow are.You did get a digital switchable ballast since they run both bulbs are silent running last longer weigh3 lbs put out more light and use less electric not to mention they are cheaper then magnetic now??Make sure if you use cords to figure light amps,pumps,fans and every other thing you will be running..the gfi plug is the kind that has a buyilt in breaker so if to big a draw comes it will pop a little button in the plug for saftey and not just burst into flames.


----------



## panhead (Feb 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> gfci??? what the heck is a gfci?


You know what a GFCI is but you may not know it by name,you commonly see them in kitchens,bathrooms,laundry rooms ect,anywhere where there is water,they have a little red button that pops like a mini circuit breaker,a GFCI is a "Ground Fault Circuit Interupter" & offers very little in the way of fire protection,it's main intended use is to protect people from electrocution,it will in some cases blow before any arcing of wires can start a fire but in most cases its insufficient to prevent electrical fires,preventing fire is not its intended use.

What will stop any & all arcing of wires is an AFCI which is an Arc Fault Circuit Interupter,this device will stop electrical fire before they even start & are the best way to protect your grow area.

I just picked up 10 of these units from Home Depot for $15 each,they have a built in GFCI as well & can handle up to 1,700 watts each, you can plug up to 6 devices in each power strip. 

The models i bought do not have a reset button for the AFCI,instead it uses a dedicated circuit board that senses any arcing within the line,then automatically frys the dedicated circuit making the device useless after it's done it's job,being that the unit cant be re powered this tells you that there is a problem within the line that needs attention.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

I do as I am told to do. 
check list.
measure room= 8 feet 10 inches accross
5 feet wide
6 feet high
door is 2 feet wide from the rock to the board.
don't laugh you try and figure out how to measure that hole proper.
keep an eye open for that plug in box above the room opening.
{thought I had one there but dident want to say till I was POSITIVE.}
and that roll of nice new wire wound up and hanging there well that
has to do with the plug in box. I will go back to that latter just notice it now.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

opps i dident click upload... 
I am as well learning this roll it up and how it all works.
If I goof please forgive me. 
I did write on a mans journal by mistake and will not be doing that ever again.
Thanks to Mr. blunts whom was kind enough to make me this page. I will be found here. lets see if I loaded those pics proper now 
click send


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

seems this page is turning 2 fold how to build a dream grow room and how to use the blasted roll it up web sight... this is embarassing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

okay whenever you reply....if its the box at the bottom of the page, just push go advanced. Scroll down to Attach Files. Click on the Manage Attachments button, upload


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok that was pics of the room.
now pics of the opening for the chimmney..
I think it is to close to the hydronic heat board to make the bend
but it would be nice to vent the air outside threw that. 
and 
plug in
fuse box
and smoke dector.


----------



## panhead (Feb 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> seems this page is turning 2 fold how to build a dream grow room and how to use the blasted roll it up web sight... this is embarassing.


No reason to be embarassed,your taking the time to learn & do it right the first time,this will help you achieve much better results than just rushing in head first.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok first thats the hydronic heat board the chimney is behind that.
notice the pipe that go's from that threw the room 
there is a window in the room and you may notice that pipe runs close by the window.
and last is the light box with the timer. 
that has one of those switches gf something.
I learned much by watching and being told ya know the watchie that is next to the do jobby... and the do hickey ya know ... so simple terms to you may be foreign to me


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

did I miss anything...
ummmm o ya fire extinguishers YES i have some. I am serious.
next that plug. well I had that NEW service box put in the house 3 years ago {got tired of blowing a fuse when ever I tried to warm a cup of coffee when the fridge was running.
well one go's up to my room on a dedicated line. the other is a wire ran from the fuse box and stops there. says fireplaces on the fuse box... we don't have fire places { I had to say somthing for wanting a line to no where.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok guys. its a smaller room for a big light. 
the outside room has the start shelves.
I can not make foolish mistakes. so please if you would be willing tell me if this was yours how would you design it. for the air flow in the air flow out. the light. ect ect 
I have worked my butt off hauling dirt, making a floor. stoping a wall from crumbling. insolating. hanging drywall. painting, pouring concrete, laying pavers all the bull work now its the fun part... making it work....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

that is one big ass light and ballast!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

and it turns dead silent on this side of the moniter.....
not sure if your rolling on the floor laughing yourselfs 1/2 silly 
or what.... BUT I did print everything you said last night. every link.
stayed up reading and re-reading all of it. 
kept my word by measure and pics. 
even checking the fire extinguisher's in the shop.
everything that has been told to me so far I can see great merit in.
and I am begging for all the valid suggestions you may offer.
what go's where?
if you tell me why I will have gained a greater insight. 
and thus I will do as I am told.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ya It is .... told ya it was a really heavy sucker....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> and it turns dead silent on this side of the moniter.....
> not sure if your rolling on the floor laughing yourselfs 1/2 silly
> or what.... BUT I did print everything you said last night. every link.
> stayed up reading and re-reading all of it.
> ...


i suppose you are talking about the air flow and ventilation setup.

have you located a spot near ground level for your intake? you always want to take in air at the lowest point. exhaust at the highest point, as hot air rises!

the carbon filter/scrubber will tame and control those stinky scents and such.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

nope no idea how to achieve that when I am 6 feet under ground.
refering to basement. not me personaly


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

use that basement window.

is stealth an issue here? do you have nosey neighbors?

if not use the window for intake and exhaust!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok. stealth is always an issue. 
2 issues.... 
one a butternut tree that WILL BE CHOPED down come spring. have 2 folks that love to go collect butternuts from there... 
the other little harder is the gas man has to walk past that once a year or so to fill the tank.. But I know when he comes.
and I believe it or not planted nedles BY that basement window to keep folks away.
I have been thinking about this project for sometime.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

great!

you must not be in the US, may i ask where you are located? dont be all specific just want to know what region/area


as far as venting and shit goes, find me an area where you can attach fans to and route ducting. Make sure when routing ducting that you do it in such a way where there is little bending as possible!!! Less restriction equals better air and constant air flow!

also, if you use insulated ducting it will reduce the amount of noise and noise of air flow being pushed/pulled through

when taking in air from the outside (intake) make sure you have a screen or some type of filter over it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

the light reflector that you posted, it can also be air cooled as well!

take the pc fan off, plug/hook up ducting to each side of the reflector where the holes are. You can either duct the heat outside.....or run the ducting through out the house to take advantage of the free heat!!!!

you must cool that light. 1000 watter get pretty hot. I see it also has a glass and its sealed. That is great for when/if you want to upgrade and add a co2 setup in the room.

you wont have to worry about odor control with the light! because the light is sealed, it wont have to be odor treated, the air wont be contaminated with stinky funky marjiuana air. (because one again, the light will be sealed right?)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

o? I am made in the USA dwell on the wide open prairie. VERY small community where every one knows everything even if it isent so. I stick to myself. but I sware no matter how cloistered you may try an be someone has to come round. never fool yourself about that. so super stealth is the order of the day. MUST keep the smell away... and grow lots of herbs little lettice an spinich for cooking and method to the madness of why I want this little grow room. 
understand what I am saying??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

yes i understand....you want to have something like an underground indoor greenhouse? lol!!! thats pretty cool!


charcoal carbon filters and ionizers/generators will keep that smell in check!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

I figured it could..... and with an assortment of basil and tea blends with a little few plants note the word FEW!!! sog. small sea... with stuff infrunt so you can't see it from standing at the door and play with grafts and clones I figured that could be a LOT of fun. I don't want any large scale production heavens I wouldent know what to do if I had it. and honistly don't think I would want to learn that.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

and yes MrsMcGreggors garden....
MrsMcGreggors lovely little basement garden.
dedicated to fun and cooking... 
btw mrsmcgreggor makes killer brownies


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

so enough of the dream of what might be lets get back into the present.
air in 
air out
do i need 2 fans one for in one for out???
make a carbon filter.... will do as soon as I figure out where it go's out to so i can make it to size.
{you had said it was best to keep it out of the grow room?} with the window concept will that be a possibility?
light mover I think would be ideal given the space.
can you show me how to get that far? 
we can work on electric another time... other wise omgoodness it sure can get overwhelming


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

I personally would have two fans, one for intake and one for exhaust!!!! additonally one for the light as well! or you could run ducting from your A/C vents to keep the light cool (but you wouldnt be able to use the heat from the bulb to cool your house down! )

but you dont necessarily have to have an intake fan. you could just use passive intakes, with a powerful exhaust!!!!

i think its best to keep the carbon scrubber/filter out of the growroom because it may be subjected to high heat and high humidity which can render the filter useless. Carbon charcoal stops absorbing @ high humidity and temps!

the window concept can be used for your intakes!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok now I am getting someplace.....
the light has a 5 inch fan i think you fellers call em muffin fans... on it that runs threw that heavy ballast box.. will that surfice or another required? how far do smells carry on a prairie breeze? i could run a duct out the room by removing the furnice duct move that over to the otherside of the hydronic board. and then make a Y connection and tie the duct from the grow room to the duct of the furnice and run it out the frunt of the house no doors there. and then carbon filter would be OUT and away from the heat of the grow room... would that be most adventagious??then what if I used that outside vent that the duct was removed from and use that as the intake to the room? no need to mess with window... do you drop a thin square duck to the floor and let that blow across the floor? would it be to cold in the winter?? or is that a non issue


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

that 5 incher fan that is on the light reflector.....that is a pc fan! it may suffice and it may not. only you can tell. although some thing tells me that pc fan will not be able to keep that light ALL THAT COOL, maybe a little, but not a lot!

if you are worried about odor, dont! the charcoal carbon filter/scrubber will make that smell almost non existent. If that doesnt work, add some ionizers or ozone generators. That will most definitely tame that smell! If you are worried about ozone poisoning you should just buy one or built one of those ozone generators that you put in the duct work. put it in the exhaust ducting and route OUT the house.

odor problem solved!

as far as the intake, im not sure as to what you are talking about because im not there for you to show me, but from what i can remember in the picture it sounds like it could work.
As long as the basic principles are met, you are straight!

I mean basic principles such as pulling in fresh air from the outside. More preferrably closer to the ground as that is where colder air resides. Remember to put a filter on the intake as well!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

ok will do....
have printed what you have told me once again. 
I am scooting off to e-bay to check on prices for fans. 
i should ask your suggestion of a brand or size to be looking at. 
then I know I can screw it up


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

o and the filter on the intake??? 
question???
for bugs?
for moisture?
to keep pollin and dirt out??
all of the above? 
what kind of filter is recomended....
I will only do this once. so I have to do it correct.... ergo all the questions.
{{not the same as playing with a basic blue tub and some glue}}


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

well you're not going to like what im about to tell you!


i only know of expensive fans. the reason i say that is because you get what you pay for.

i also need extreme stealthy situations. with that said, i only buy fans based on their quietness and efficiency. Fans can create alot of noise and if not labeled to be quiet or whisper quiet...you will hear it. I dont want my fans to be heard from the outside.

for quiet operations and efficiency i would only recommend

1. sunleaves windtunnel 
2. elicent fans
3. vortex powerfans


and i've heard panasonic whisper quiet fans are quiet as hell, but they seem to get louder and louder over the years


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> o and the filter on the intake???
> question???
> for bugs?
> for moisture?
> ...



correct all of the above. Although it may not help that much with the moisture, but as far as bugs/pest and keeping pollen and dirt out, yes!!!!

when it comes to filters, i've used these and seen these used!

Search Results For hepa

but im pretty sure you could DIY from a house A/C filter or something to the like! im sure some shit could be modified, but im sure you will have to refresh/replace the filter more often if you used one that was intended for the house


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you.... I want the quiet surrenity of my home to remain in tact. this go's on all levels... so a quiet fan it shall be... and one that lasts.. 
I just knew from all the reading I was doing. You indeed were a gentelman who's insight could be GREATLY gained from. and I was soooooooooooooooo correct.
BTW.... just showed MrMcgreggor the intake out take carbon idea with the waving of the hands he said yep you have somthing doable there. I go shop for fans ....
and drool over the light movers somemore...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

my buddy fletch has some instructions for a diy lightmover if you want i can post em


and give MrMcgreggor my regards/hello and such!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 24, 2008)

the mr smiled... and gave a nod.
and yes please I love to read and reread and think and ponder over all the projects in the night when the house should be quiet so MrMcgreggor can sleep.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/22365-quick-home-made-tandem-carrier.html




it isnt detailed or anything.... but fletch has took me under his wing. i've learned alot from him. ASK you shall recieve!!!

if you have any questions....he will not hesitate to answer (matter fact, he already has posted in this/your thread). Do it Yourself projects are his passions just as well as mine, if not more! I think we appreciate DIY more than store stuff. Fletch can build his ass off!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

How have I missed this thread for so long?

oh well you are in good hands with LoudBlunts! Looking forward to seeing the finished room and most especially the finished product!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a little Note:and say thank you again.. seems I have been saying that alot to the folks on roll it up..
ELICENT 4" CENTRIFUGAL INLINE EXHAUST FAN DUCT BLOWER = just purchased 61.00
used but in great shape freight 20.00

found the same on line new 189.99 
don't know what freight would have been on that.
MrsMcGreggor pays close attention and see got one from 
the recomended list.

so thats one fan down one to go... 
Would it work to take the fan off from my old furnace.... don't laugh yet...
its a newer furnace. got for B-day present. then we sold the house and as per terms of house sale I got to keep my furnace... I know that suckers quiet. 
could I wire that fan for air in?? 





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270213347313&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

mmm i dont know how its rated, but i guess if it moves air...sure why not!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 26, 2008)

rated..Got it... I know it was a forced air furnace with air conditioner.not old at all was an electric start with gas burn ergo thought it may work. Will go out tomorrow and check it out more. 
just got to thinking ... you were correct. about the prices on the new stuff..
BUT some things you don't cut corners on. so tell me befor I go in the wrong direction.
O & did write to Mr Fletch and request the info on the light mover. 
Just for future information. 
if you have a 8foot 10inch room do you want a 3 foot a 4 foot or a 6 foot light mover to work in that dream set up... have to ask because I just can't seem to keep my eyes off from them.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

im not knowledged in the light mover area....fletch would know.

but what i do know is to be able to get equal lighting to all of your plants will increase yields from the 'tomatos' to your real tomatos


and you are absolutely correct, some things you just dont cut corners on. And IMO, you dont cut corners with safety, electricity, nutrients, lights, last but not least and most importantly good ventilation!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

well the door to the building is frozen shut an drifted over. so i can't get in to check on the furnace fan yet. MrMcGreggor has offically approved the light mover. 
And well got myself into a little mischief. if you have time check out fdd's tin foil hat contest. I was serious when I said 3 wise fellers. YOU guys are great. As well notice theres the Fire extinguisher. Can't waite to have the grow room ready then I can really have some fun.


----------



## panhead (Feb 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and you are absolutely correct, some things you just dont cut corners on. And IMO, you dont cut corners with safety, electricity, nutrients, lights, last but not least and most importantly good ventilation!!!!


That paragraph should be a sticky thread on the homepage,too many new growers cut way too many corners,its nice to see her doing it right.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

I try..... it can be confusing at times ergo so happy I stumbled upon roll it up. was a fluke I found this place. had an answeer to a question wanted answeers to. and the answeer was so complete continued to roam around reading. had checked a LOT of garden spots. and other places. was just lame. NO one wanted to give a strate how to answeer. and there are times you really don't know what to ask even. you just have a dream of somthing working. YOU fellers here have been so kind and not at all made me feel like I am just a dambdable fool for asking. Learning and tinkering can be such a true joy when one has wonderful resources. I will do it correect.
BTW.... may have figured a way to be able to access the chimmney for air out.can you set the carbon filter way out where it WILL get really cold I mean REALLY cold at times like 20 to 30 below and not worry about having it frost up from the warm moist air pushing behind it trying to get out?? 
prob. dident say that proper but you get the drift.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, i saw your contest entry... .i liked it....it mad fdd laugh, so at least you've pulled that off!

you are very welcome for the advice and answered questions, i know how it feels to ask and not be answered....its all good. If i can help, i will...no buts about it! Plus, i love do-it-yourself you cant go wrong!!!!! if it breaks, you can fix it yourself!!!!

hahaha

about the charcoal filter, im not sure...don't get me lying to you....lol!!! What i do know is that the charcoal carbon will stop absorbing moisture at high humidity!!!!!

as long as the humidity isnt high, you should be fine!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

ok chim. has a 8 inch duck hole. brick chim. its so close to the hydronic board.. so I wondered if you can slip it into that make a BIG carbon filter 8 inches round. then reduce the size to 4 inches to fit the fan. insolate the 4 inch Hard pipe. to the flex pipe that hooks on the light??? and that cools the light?? and cools the room??? I am still in the where the heck do I wanna put this stage. BUT NOT kidding it gets REALLY cold here in the winter. and the chim is brick NO insolation so wasn't sure if the carbon filter would frost up in there and render it self useless


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

lost....im too high for this lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

ok i think I may have made this mess make sence....

but will it work??? remember IT gets frozen solid here for months on end....
and when I say 20 to 30 below I am not talking wind chill temps.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

i think i might have to call for backup....as i'm not sure!!!


----------



## panhead (Feb 29, 2008)

To go along with what loudblunts said about the filter clogging in high humidity it will also freeze solid as a rock in your temps,keep your filter in the room or atleast where its a bit warmer.

I live in a freeze your dick off state as well & it sucks.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Feb 29, 2008)

ok that was my main concern... having it frost up.....I can move it back.... and it will not matter that the Fan and the filter are not next to the out put hole.. as long as air moves it will move it out the hole correct?? and keep the pipe bends simple slow and as few as possible...Correct??? and last keep the 4 inch wraped duck pipe all the way to that 8 inch hole opening and reduce it there....and that should offer it the most amount of draw. 
if this is all correct by george I think we got it.. cuz the fan should be here soon


----------



## panhead (Feb 29, 2008)

By crikie you got it


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

shrew...... major brain melt down..... with an euphony ending... thats cool.
was reading journals 
always reading journals but most are not as complete as this one I just finished.
email468.... that guy is good... I don't desire to post lame sounding questions on his sight. so I shall throw it up here. 
he says and I quote.LIGHTING: Sun System VII 600w HPST Super (SolarMax - 95,000 lumens) and 400w MH (AgroSun Gold Horizontal 40,000 lumens)

that means 2 bulbs1 hps and 1ms to total 1000watts running at the same time ...correct??

Air-cooled reflector (Super Spectrum) attached via duct with a 4" Centrifugal Fan (170 CFM)

is that the one with the carbon filter?? or just cooling the bulbs??

VENTILATION: 6" Centrifugal Fan (440 CFM) for exhaust and 3 passive 4" holes, 

or is this with the carbon filter and what is meant by 3 passive 4 inch holes??

and 6" clip-on circulating fan

and this well.... figured that out all by my self ... 
and he did not say anything about air coming in that I could figure. 
Or is that 6inch fan throwing all the air he needs in that grow room
had some temp flux. example day 78 temp 77.5
day 79 temp 64.5 
its not just there it happen here an there. 
my question is is that by intent to harden up his plants orrrrrrrr
just the conditions of the enviorment???
I relize it isent a dramatic change but 14.5 degree dif in 24 hours drew my attention

just thought I would ask heck of a good journal....then again you already know that to.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

what email means....

he has a dual spectrum ballast that runs metal halides AND high pressure sodium bulbs AT THE SAME time, from the same ballast...that can be ran in the same reflector granted its big enough!!!!

im pretty sure email has two different ventilation setups, 1 for his lighting as a 1000 watter can get pretty hot and another setup for the main grow area itself! Since the light is sealed with a glass, he has no need to worry about odorous air...because it is sealed. However, the second setup is where he has a more powerful exhaust to exchange the air in his area. The second exhaust/ventilation setup is where the carbon scrubber hooks to!

the oscillating fan for movement of air inside the air. you can be pumping air in all day, but if it doesnt move, it gets stagnant. oscillating fans help battle stagnant air. Yes, it used for environmental control conditions as well as stalk strength....simulating wind from great mother nature.


p.s. go ahead and ask email, if you like.....he's a great fella and very willing to help anytime you have questions.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

prefer to keep ignorance at a min....
stupid humor thats one thing...
ignorance is another...
So glad you made me this room..it feels so safe here


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

lol MrsMcGreggor, no question is stupid!!!!!


we all gotta start somewhere!!!! hell i dont know it all...i still a rookie compared to these pro's around here!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

opps you missed somthing in responce....

for exhaust and 3 passive 4" holes, 
passive hu?? 3 areas for air to go in and converge to one???is that what that means??
then gos out the room threw that carbon scrubber??
he has 3- 4 inch hoses comming out of that thing


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

he doesnt force air into his area using a fan on his intake, he relies on his exhaust to pull the air in thru his passive intakes.

he is using negative pressure! also a good way to cut down on odor leaks.... if you want to do it that way just make sure your intake holes are smaller than your exhaust!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

ok ok ok now it makes sence.... 
dang thats a heck of a set up... 
and you have explained it VERY well...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

you think that is a complex system!!! ha... thas just the basics. people go crazy with ventilation ideas and such!

the benefits to running 2 ventilation setups is you can run co2 while keeping the light air cooled separated thus, drastically reducing crucial temps.....turning off your exhaust fan for the main room to let the co2 marinate in the room without you wasting that expensive co2 gas!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmm you brought it up.....
have been waitting in the weeds for the co2 to come up cuz I think i swaged {scientific wild you know the rest}}
this one....
ummm mrs mcGreggor makes wine... lots of wine I was thinking I could ferment my wine in there that throws off a lot of co2. and mrmcgreggor makes beer {yuckie} 
i don't care for beer. in all honesty I am a tea toddler... flunked alch. 101 years ago.
but I love making wine... anyway would fermenting wine give off the co2 required??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

in order for the plants to take of advantage of the extra co2....or should i say, in order for the you to notice the beneficial effects of co2 i would have to say the range of co2 would have to be at a constant 1200-1500 ppm with all other factors in check (i.e. watering, lighting, ventilation etc etc)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

EXCELENT relply I will do the math.... 
I had so much co2 going threw one carboy this fall that she BLEW the bung off and shot cherrys and juice to an 8 foot ceiling and all over the walls... what a mess.... wine, root beer o ya make that to. and beer can be very violent when warm conditions and white labs yeast with high sugar... btw I am not saying set one 5 in there.... Im thinking when your into flowering set 4 or 5- 5's in there. round 20 gallons at a pop.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 1, 2008)

need 0.66 cu. ft. of CO2 every four hours. If one pound of CO2 makes 8.7 cu. ft. of CO2 need 0.08 lbs. of sugar, every one pound of sugar only makes 1/2 lb. of CO2, so double the amount of sugar needed 0.08 X 2 = 0.16 lbs. of sugar every four hours. 
there are six four-hour periods in a 24 hour day, so need is 0.16 x 6 or 0.96 lbs. of sugar a day. 
roundoff to one pound of sugar a day, 
so 42 lbs. of sugar in six weeks. 
or break that down to apple wine 5 lbs of sugar {I use a little more makes a 5 gal batch} or 8-1/2 batches of wine total. 
or a batch and 1/2 a week??? for a 6 week period. could leave it in longer but I prefer to go to 2ed ferm. after 1 week. taste better.
thought it would take WAY more then that. 

good experiment


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 2, 2008)

yes ferminting beer/wine give off alot mroe CO2 than people think.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 3, 2008)

MrMcGreggor came home safe and sound from beer making class. bringing with him 15 gallons of beer in 3 glass carboys... sheese.. anyways is co2 good to be around new baby starts... or are they to young?? and he must have had a good time he smiled and said yaaaaaaaa it was fun ya know you should order up that light mover ya want so bad. 
SO IN your opinion... 
8 foot room...
6 foot mover??? was looking at 
The Hydrofarm Light Track eliminates shading and allows more even growth and development. It's a simple way to increase your harvest. The Hydrofarm Light Track slowly moves your fixture back and forth along its length, simulating the effect of the sun travelling across the sky. It takes about 20 minutes to travel 6 feet.​
Swiss-made motor​
Chain driven - simple and reliable​
Available in 4' or 6' lengths​
Best value on the market​

thats what the add says or is there somthing more advisable. NOT asking for you to advertise one product I am just asking our opinion.​


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 3, 2008)

woops 
Your 
just asking YOUR opinion....


----------



## old yeller (Mar 3, 2008)

Just to chime in here - read some great reviews for Panasonic in-line (bathroom) exhaust fans - supposed to be the quietist around - lotsa different models & priced better than some of the others.
Panasonic Whisper Line In Line Fans From 120 - 440 CFM - Panasonic Ventilation Fans


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 4, 2008)

got the first fan today whahoo... ordered the light mover.
and just had to tinker with the co2 idea. I know 12 hours and one test is NOT enough data to make a sound conclusion. BUT holly smokes I sure was not expecting ANYTHING like this.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> got the first fan today whahoo... ordered the light mover.
> and just had to tinker with the co2 idea. I know 12 hours and one test is NOT enough data to make a sound conclusion. BUT holly smokes I sure was not expecting ANYTHING like this.


looks very nice, and beer mmmmm should be bottled and aged a tad by the time those buds are ready. 

you should swap them out tonight and see if the laggers can catch back up.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 4, 2008)

HOLLY SMOKES thats not a ELICENT 4" CENTRIFUGAL INLINE EXHAUST FAN DUCT BLOWER = just purchased 61.00
freight 20.00
Thats a ELICENT 6" CENTRIFUGAL INLINE EXHAUST FAN DUCT BLOWER = just purchased 61.00
freight 20.00
I am so glad I dident buy the duct yet. Thought that sucker looked mighty big. And it sure is a Elicent. By Golly.
what a great day this has turned out to be. figured I would take it with me just to make sure I got the proper duct. and it is 6 full inches. on the sale he said it was 4 inches. I really wanted a big one like you fellers use. but I could not afford them. 
So Doing A happy feet dance.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

lol...its quiet huh?


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> HOLLY SMOKES thats not a ELICENT 4" CENTRIFUGAL INLINE EXHAUST FAN DUCT BLOWER = just purchased 61.00
> freight 20.00
> Thats a ELICENT 6" CENTRIFUGAL INLINE EXHAUST FAN DUCT BLOWER = just purchased 61.00
> freight 20.00
> ...


what a nice thing to have happen! congratulations.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes Mr.Blunts its shhhhhhhhhhhhh quiet...
and Mr.Email thanks for the food info... very comprehensive. Printed and read it several times already... as I have told Mr.Blunts it is wonderful to go to you fellers. when you read on the web one is never sure if they really know what the heck they are saying. but here with you fellers dang there is no question. so I shall study hard. take all your suggestions {i can afford that is} and I do hope make you proud. This has been such a joyful learning experience. I promise I will do my best so you never feel you wasted your time in teaching me. thank you all ever so much.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

well thanking me, is thanking mr. email.... (along with a few others, they know who they are....which they are helping you in this thread with me i had to bring them along for the ride...only one missing is munchbox)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you have ANY idea how that flatters me????
I mean I know I was silly with FDD in the tin foil hat contest.. was almost afraid to do it for fear you may think I was just {well a pardon the pun} but a Dumb Bunny..... I am serious about this. as I was collecting the recommended parts I did feel like such a dumb bunny so I figured laugh with me instead of at me. 
YOU folks have said NOTHING that dose not make sense. when I have not comprehended have taken the time so I do. 
seems so fibula to just say thanks. but for now thats all I can offer. My very humble heart felt thanks.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Do you have ANY idea how that flatters me????
> I mean I know I was silly with FDD in the tin foil hat contest.. was almost afraid to do it for fear you may think I was just {well a pardon the pun} but a Dumb Bunny..... I am serious about this. as I was collecting the recommended parts I did feel like such a dumb bunny so I figured laugh with me instead of at me.
> YOU folks have said NOTHING that dose not make sense. when I have not comprehended have taken the time so I do.
> seems so fibula to just say thanks. but for now thats all I can offer. My very humble heart felt thanks.


you are very, very welcome. we all want to see everyone who wants to grow marijuana (or anything) be successful.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well thanking me, is thanking mr. email.... (along with a few others, they know who they are....which they are helping you in this thread with me i had to bring them along for the ride...only one missing is munchbox)


thanks LB - you are very kind - but i see your posts. i believe your weed growing knowledge has exceeded mine.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

The other day while tinkering in the basement there came a knock on the door.
The ups man. 
Shortly after that. Another knock &#8230;. The mailman..
I went back to the basement to tinker more. When ANOTHER
Knock. A wonderful senior couple in need of a little love for they 
Had just returned from her brother&#8217;s burial. Bringing me food from that sad occasion. 
Ok thought I this is outrageous&#8230; I have not seen this many folks since when?
No sooner had I returned to the basement and just started to tinker once more then 
What it couldn&#8217;t possibly be happening&#8230; another knock???? 
There was of all things a Jehovah witness. As this nice dedicated duty filled man 
Spoke of gods love. How god sent his only son to die for us. And speaks softly to the soles of those who believe in him. I heard one voice in my head loud and clear. 
And the voice said&#8230;. &#8220; YOU gotta make yourself a sealed entrance to that garden room you have going on.&#8221; The man rambled on I stood there pondering where the door should be. Alas as he was to make his exit he asked, &#8220;Do you believe in god&#8217;s love?&#8221; 
I had to be honest. I replied&#8230;
&#8220; Oh you have no idea how much I think God watches over me. I gotta say the good lord sure works in mysterious ways don&#8217;t he,&#8221;
The Jehovah witness set off to continue his good works. 
And I set off to find my book &#8220;Basic construction techniques for houses and small buildings Simply Explained&#8221;


----------



## email468 (Mar 7, 2008)

a good thing i heard was - you should have at least two solid locks between your growing area and the outside.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

thats not a bad idea there...
matter of fact a pretty dog gone good one. will have to pick up some more 2x4's
an a bunch more dry wall. already have the insolation, doors and hardware. ya know think I will to have to bring my chop saw in the house. was -14 last night befor windchill and getting mighty cold running back and forth.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor you keep my smiling!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

dang bunnys at it again...
over at the cali contest.

I know I know ...... stupid 
but humorious???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

dont enter that contest, trust me on this one!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

I know I know was rather easy to figure out.....
but i thought perhaps it may entice some young foolish sole 
who has never experanced da bunny.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL!!!!!

well maybe you should enter...hahaha


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

but if you don't mind I feel so awwwwwwww... 
I printed out the info for the carbon scrubber. upon at last getting to home depot
by way of a MrMcgreggor rescue mission.. Ya he broke down a LONGGGGGGG way from home. the price to get me to give him a ride was Home depot. lol lol lol I am standing there looking at the parts list only {tore off everything else said a little to much if I found a store clerk.} and all of a sudden went brain dead. 
if you have an end cap on your scrubber how is it supposto blow the air threw the scrubber threw the duct? I came home with rubber grommets. perlite. and pots. I didn't even dare get the duct if you said 6 inch fan adapt a 6 inch scrubber to a 8 inch duct.
or 6 inch fan adapt a 4 inch scrubber to a 6.....8..... heavens what? size duct and how the heck do you install I even had the instructions there and i couldn't figure out how the air could go threw and out a duct unless its in the duct BUT then theres that solid cap on the end. talk about feeling dumb...... but I backed off and didn't make a mistake.
so I have to ask.... 
how do i get air to go threw the scrubber... and make it outside threw the chimney using THAT carbon scrubber design????


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 7, 2008)

seems like you shouldent have a solid cap on the end for it would block the air flow


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> seems like you shouldent have a solid cap on the end for it would block the air flow


Using that design the air is sucked or pulled into the filter through the carbon filter wrapped around the screen,if you did not have the ends cap air would not pass through the carbon filter,it would just be pulled in from the open end,passing right by the carbon filter instead of being filtered.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

ok that kind of makes sence. so with a 6 inch fan....outside enclosed garden space
you insert a _______ size carbon filter.......
into a _________ size duct......
that hooks into a 8 inch duct hole.......
that go's up a 2 story building.....
Please just fill in the blanks and BY golly I will have it.
I know this may seem like man its so easy.... but I honestly don't want to 
goof this up when I worked so hard. and got this far. but I will tell ya when I stood in 
home depot. my little torn list in hand and knew dang well I best not to ask anyone there and say what I am making it was ........my gosh.....what do I do what do I do??


----------



## email468 (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you plan on using a 6" fan to push through a carbon filter and 2 stories worth of duct work? What is the CFM rating on your fan?

I am asking because I am dubious a 6" fan will be adequate for the task.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

elicent 6 inch fan
type AxC 150B
volt 117hz 60
watt 72


----------



## email468 (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> elicent 6 inch fan
> type AxC 150B
> volt 117hz 60
> watt 72


There should also be a CFM (Cubic Feet/Minute) rating. Is that your plan? to run the duct work two stories? that is a lot of duct work.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

and it is not a duct up two storys..... its rather to a brick chimney that go's up 2 storys
so I don't change the integrety of the outside of the house to much and raise any eyebrows... and I really liked the idea of the smell if any not being at ground level....


----------



## email468 (Mar 8, 2008)

OK - so you are just ducting into the chimney and using convection to allow the hot air to rise out? that sounds fine. i was worried the fan would not function well.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

found it 309 cfm if I am correct


----------



## email468 (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> found it 309 cfm if I am correct


that sounds about right. i think you should be fine - sorry for worrying over nothing.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

yep double checked 309 cfm....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

so back to fill in the blank
ok that kind of makes sence. so with a 6 inch fan....outside enclosed garden space
you insert a _______ size carbon filter.......
into a _________ size duct......
that hooks into a 8 inch duct hole.......
that go's up a 2 story building.....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 8, 2008)

I figured if I made sure NOW... Latter when I take MrMcGreggor Back to get his truck after wheel bearing repair.
I will stop again at the depot and be secure in the facts so I don't goof this up and disappoint you fellers....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 13, 2008)

Just figured you may want an Update. 
No I did not fall in the basement and not get up. But have been rather busy. almost done with the framing to the enclosure. MrMcGreggor is stoping by after work for a few more 2x4's and drywall. got the Light mover.. Whahoo.... 
got MrMcGreggors truck back... yipee.... but dident get the duct yet. 
so I am going to copie and paste this again Please do answeer. for after the CRAZY discussion last night about a 4 bend duck going threw a 8 inch space behind the hydronic Board. I need all the help I can from you fellers to support the proper way of doing this. weather you relise it or not I copie and paste and print what you tell me and present it and it keeps from arguments transpiring.... so .....
fill in the blanks...
so with a 6 inch fan....outside enclosed garden space
you insert a _______ size carbon filter.......
into a _________ size duct......
that hooks into a 8 inch duct hole.......
that go's up a 2 story building.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

the size of the carbon filter itself depends soley on the rooms dimensions


as far as the ducting....it really wont matter, you can get duct reducers


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 13, 2008)

Entrance to garden room I built is 5 feet long 3 feet wide.... 
the garden room is 8 feet long by 6 feet wide and strong 6 foot hight.
the duct WILL only have ONE bend to turn to go to the 8 Inch chim. Hole. from the garden room. so I thought 6 inch duct runs 5 feet from garden room threw the rock wall threw the entrence. STOP....install - Fan....install -Carbon filter inside the duct now that runs 4 feet STOP... Make a turn....STOP.... now runs 3 feet to the 8 inch hole that can not be changed. and up the chim.


I could make a 6 inch carbon filter and drop that in an 8 inch duct out side the room,
and NOT reduce it at all......
Or I could make a 4 inch carbon filter stuff it in a 6 inch duct make the one bend and reduce it to the 8 inch pipe that is there already.
the fan is 309 cfm and I kind of figured that would totaly exchange the air in the garden room in 2 Min or under doing it the email way with the 3 passive intake idea. with a nice fan to circulate the air. I should mention I do infact have an access to fresh air intake 
its just so blasted cold here so much I fear that COLD air could kill my plants. like leaving the door open to the house will frost bite anything to close to the open door. 
so with all this said I will have to ask again
fill in the blanks...
so with a 6 inch fan....outside enclosed garden space
you insert a _______ size carbon filter.......
into a _________ size duct......
that hooks into a 8 inch duct hole.......
that go's up a 2 story building.....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 13, 2008)

MY Guess is to make a {{as you would say}} 
make a Big ass carbon filter just like the Big Ass basast box ya got. {{loved how you said that I now giggle when ever I look at it}} and stuff that into that 8 Inch duct and be done with the ________{<-fill in your own adjitive}


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 13, 2008)

woops giggling to hard Big ass Ballast Box... lol lol lol 
I just love that coming from you... makes me proud of that Ballast box.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 16, 2008)

Just to say all seems to be going well.
like how everything is comming together.


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Just to say all seems to be going well.
> like how everything is comming together.


very good news. i'm sure you're very excited. cute picture!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> very good news. i'm sure you're very excited. cute picture!


those florous are producing nice tight nodes. are those t5s?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 16, 2008)

howdy fellers have kind of missed you.... did you know it can be rather tricky making a square stud wall against a crooked rock wall? then hang two dumpster diving doors in there is a lot of fun to.... but by there golly... pretty nice if i do say so myself.
and yes those are t-5's had the fixtures free from a contractor who had a BUNCH of em from a building sight. so got creative and works great and trust me safe and GROUNDED even have a box on them and a heavy cord and 3 prong plug so i do not get shocks. 
The seed is some really tuff stuff to come by. LOL LOL LOL came from get this its the truth. a punch drunk X prize fighter turned contractor's flee ridden sofa. needed something to play with while I made the room. incase A 2x4 or something went crashing I did not want anything to nice out all the dirt and dust. but needed to play so I am about ready to try my hand and see if I can graft a couple together. someday I think it would be fun to have like out in the garden outside 2 or 3 typed of tomatoes different color tomatoes all growing from the same plant. and then tucked away have some special herbs grafted and bonsai them into a really cool variety plant. so figured I would start with free to kill because I have no access to good seeds with out paying an arm and leg. {but got em}
So bunny gets to play with this stuff for photos and experiment with nutes and what not. it is a LOT of fun. and I do so love to tinker. P.S. I love my light mover even more then I thought I would. bunny loves to go for rides.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

so when ya gon be fully set up?


can we get some updated pics?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 16, 2008)

hate to say it BUT I SWARE @ times it seems like I keep hitting my head on a rock wall...
mrmcgreggor says I am to much a perfectionist. {{shhhh I am I am}
o and are you guys {I hope going to be proud of my wiring }
3 separate circuits off the circuit box. each with GFI thing one is dedicated... light box.... light mover.... and fan... 2ed is from my room upstairs dedicated line.... for what ever
3rd is the rest of the upstairs hardly ever turned on.for what ever.. each are {Blast} 10 amp circuit
{wish were 20 amp} <...now you comprehend my humor with da bunny and electrical fun... turning on and off everything an fuse box was soooooooo much fun I felt like a damn fool. I put on more miles looking.... 

& sware and not kidding I have a BAD habit of sitting and staring at 16" on center framing and think ok light box there.... resprout... resprout there incase of that....
I should have just made a log wall.... 
but it looks a lot like the book. mrmcgreggor says HONEY no CONTRACTOR or home buyer is this picky.... but I am cuz I am making it and I hate a would have or a could have or worst of all the dreaded should have. when ever I create anything. I tend to read to much and way over analyze. BUT by golly I understand the sucker inside and out when I am done. and it will last. best of all and MOST important is O my goodness am I having fun learning and doing this and comprehending. nothing better then true comprehension.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 23, 2008)

running the door trim threw the plainer today. 
and Mr. Mcgreggor is going to help me dry wall.
have 2 dedicated lines to the room with GFI plugs total 35 amps of power. and a total of 3 plug in boxes. one in the garden room 2 in the enterance
one is a 20 amp circuit one is a 15 amp circuit. can if need be tie into 
a third line for another 20 amps. Nice new pretty wire all done proper.

there is a door to walk into the entrance. and you see another door. a little door
well that little door will have a slide out shelf. Like you see in nice kitchen cuboards to hold the water tank. then I can hook a hose on it to easy fill or empty. and should keep it cooler having it by the outside rock wall. 
will rehook up fan an duct when drywall is done. did not want the mess going threw then nice new fan and stuff. 
STILL having fun. 

I have to get this done running out of room all the stuff is getting bigger. can't waite for moving day. and BEST of all I am done having to run around to the dentist.. whahooo..... had 3 blasted appointments this week alone. what a pain..... but am feeling MUCH better.


----------



## email468 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like things are progressing nicely. You should be proud of wiring three new circuits! Is is fun and cool to be able to do things like that for yourself. And the added complexity of GFCI wiring makes it that much more rewarding.

One word of caution regarding your perfectionism, I would ask you to consider remembering the point of the grow is the plants - not the grow room! 

And I think wishing you would have done things a different way or some such is inevitable. I do it every time i set something up.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 23, 2008)

I must say I love your Contractor bunny!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 23, 2008)

like this or like THAT?????
gee whiz.......
I need to repot. kind of out of room on the start shelves.
this is part of the garden this summer.
and have 30 seedless white grape vines comming this spring as well. 
built the grape fence last fall. 
Can not thank you fellers enough. as have said in the past when ever I tried to find advice prior just got the deer in the head lights look. or suggestions of Building a HUGE green house and trust me that is OUT of the budget. But I really love to garden and tinker and play. it is wonderful to have fresh new life growing around you. Just love how this is all working together. it just makes sence.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2008)

okay MrsMcGreggor....now i come to you for help.....


im sure you are familiar with bamboo sticks/stakes right? if i were to use them with our hobby could i reuse them? If so, what do i have to worry about? I just dont wanna worry about possible spreading of rootzone dieases, gangagods forbid, but i just want to know?


ANOTHER THING!!! 

im feeling kinda like a garden gnome around here 

do you have any experience in rain water harvesting? i think im about to build a little system for my outside flowers and shit.

i want to hook the rain barrel up to a system like: Tropf Blumat Watering System

im also interesting in composting. i will need your help with that. i have no idea as to what goes in it...for how long? i probably will buy a composter with the tea at the bottom

something like this: Enviro-Cycle Composters from Growco Indoor Garden Supply

now my question would be... as far as the compost, could i still pull out the main hole? like to mix with my soil? or can I *ONLY* use the compost tea?

next question.... could i possibly mix the compost tea into my rain barrel? would it be beneficial to add an airstone or something to aerate the res aka rain barrel?????

and i also need some ideas/suggestions to some nice flowers; curbside appeal if you will


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 25, 2008)

o baby I am yours.....
bamboo sticks NO problem.... if in doubt give a little rinse with 10% bleach solution. {I rinse and let the sun kiss them dry} have had mine for over 10 years I kid you not. if you want to have starts indoors and move them out doors you have to introduce them to the sun and wind. I set my starts in the garden cuz it has rabbit fence around and then I have 5 gal old plastic paint buckets I cut the bottoms off and then cut them in 1/2 now you can stand them in the ground and protect your baby's from getting beat to crap by the wind. works great around tomatoes or anything really. and costs a WHOLE lot less then cedar shakes.I have had My bucket 1/2's for many years aswell. again can be rinsed with bleach and water. 
Tropf Blumat Watering System yes I have looked at that. I use a rainbird system off the pump. I can insert a mirical grow feeder to it and have various zones to control. usto at the old house have a rainbird system that went out of the lake to do everything. That had a timmer and pump. was a really neat system. Have been rereading a book by Resh called Hydroponic Food Production. he shows at spas and resorts how hydroponics can sistain the entire resort for fresh foods. this is where the strawberry tower idea comes from. Welcome to Dr. Howard Resh, Hydroponic Services go threw and kind of look at that. 
now gravity feed. because we have a systren I need not worry about an air stone for it remains cool enough to keep from bad stuff growing. BUT..... O have i ever figured a way to have a gravity feed system. I thought if one was to tie into the gutter sysem off the house or what ever other structure one has. think mini tree house. ok so you have a raised platfrom bassically. now have the gutters run into the barrel on the platform. now tie a drip line you would have to use an air stone a a bit of peroxide in the water. and let nature work for you. Gravity Feed Kits - Drip Irrigation Kits - DripDepot Drip Irrigation Store ... you can add a battery and timer on this. and if you just don't get the rain you require just fill the sucker up with a garden hose. remember you want a opaque rain catcher. now I should ask do you plan on doing like pots or raised beds or a tower or what for your garden. I ask for you kind of want to hold moisture. weed free blanket is CHEEP and you can put peat or coaco bean on it to hold moisture and keep fungas from growing JUST remember coaco bean is toxic to pets. BUT it sure can keep the bugs and pests away. ummmmmmmmmm mulch.... I asked Fdd and he dose not use emzymes. I believe in them if you want FAST compost use emzymes Compost Accelerator - Veseys and keep the sucker warm. it just roasts all that stuff into a nice weed free compost. Mantis ComposT-Twin - Veseys
thats the one I drool over but one should be able to make one real easy. fdd made his. the one you were looking at is NOT very big. and well it would work but not as well as others. the trick is add some water. enzyme. let the sun kiss it warm. and trun it. and you will have wonderful compost fast. https://docs.co.nevada.ca.us/dsweb/Get/Document-390232/ basic plans for composting. I think if one was to get a BIG drum sealed at both ends. now make a hinged flap with a slide boldt to close and drill holes in the drum and make a stand have a rod. threw with a turn crank better yet a motor you could flip on. {have a thing about power stuff} you could easily make your own better bigger just remeber enzyme, warm, turn, and some water. not to flood it just to make it moist and create heat to bake in the sun. you could make a really neat one have have a ready made tea catcher from the excess water that can come out of it. making tea is easy and fun. just add water let it set to have the solids go to the bottom. you can make one think BONG ok have a bigger pc pipe with a bottom ... ok ya know how you have the opening on top. and then you have where the bowl go's in? there would be a hose with a plug or valve. no hole in the back for the thumb. now have a little spray gun filter or filter paint bag to catch any large stuff. and let it gravity feed your plants you can get real wild with this kind of stuff. making your own nutes is FUN. I will tell you another old time trick My grandpa taught me. coffee ground tea leafs keep em all and always put them in a nice kind of shaded warm area. you can add ground up newspaper. some peat moss, and some vermiculite keep moist now you have a worm bed. when we lived on the lake I always kept my worm bed by the kitchen door. when ever I wanted to go fishing one scoop of dirt and I had my bate. 
and I had an area I could always get a scoop from to make worm tea for the garden boxes I had on the house. is this any help at all??? I owe you fellers BIG time... and since I can not send beer or wine or food well my poor explanations will have to do.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 25, 2008)

been busy.... dang is it ever nice not to have to go to the dentist.
hard to believe you have to pay anyone so much to hert you.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 25, 2008)

O i should ask you... what grow zone are you in?? for the yard plants. do you want to do annuals or perennials..if this is to be a long term project I suggest you have a few perennials and add annuals. Perennials can $$$ unless you have friends you can get a little root start from... do you want a show of rotating color.... or do you want an eatable yard... I like the eatable yard. do you have any pics of the yard. please make sure you do not show anything that would be a recognizable area to anyone. if you have to go to paint and blank out anything subject to such. aswell let me know North south east and west. and a hint of what you have in mind. I would love to be able to help you choose plants. they can be a LOT of fun to start seeds indoors. if your wife cooks think herb bed... I love My herbs.... why buy crappy spices. all the pots you saw in the last pic are herbs.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 29, 2008)

da bunny and da carbon filter.....


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 29, 2008)

rotflmfao

Poor bunny is up to it's um...... ears in it's work!


----------



## email468 (Mar 30, 2008)

looks like the bunny did a good job on that filter.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Fellers
still more to be done.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like I will not be the only one having a little coffee in the morning.
the differance from the mix of the dirt from the plant that is potted and the new soil is. In the new soil I added a ice cream gallon bucket of coffee grounds. its been sitting a little while.
I will get my recipe for soil together. I kind of always dump an pour. look to find what I can find around. nothing dead yet to report. 
constant temp of 76 degrees 
humidity flex from 62 to 80 when I am watering. 
I love the tropics.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 4, 2008)

Now don't giggle this is what I have to work with.
Next Batch will document just how it all go's together.
made a little batch of co2
Disolve in gal. Jug
3 cups sugar
1/2 gallon water

make yeast starter 
1 tsp. Red Star Yeast
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient {used in wine making}
1 cup room temp water
mix let set 2 Hours

then add Yeast starter to sugar water mixture
shake remove cap and set in tub. {incase of overflow}


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 4, 2008)

opps I should have added that the last ph test was taken from 
the excess water that ran threw the repotted plant in the dish.
so thats the test with everything together.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 5, 2008)

A very SAD day indeed.


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 5, 2008)

That is funny!! I wish i could come to pay my respects.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 6, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Now don't giggle this is what I have to work with.


 
Is that a bottle of rose I spy?  Contractor Bunny is gonna be doing flips!




MrsMcGreggor said:


> A very SAD day indeed.


lmao, It's always the guys fault!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello, 
You are doing very nice for your self, and its always nice to the fellow riu members helping out with all of the wise info. 

I just was wondering if these are from seeds? or clones? 
From what I have read you have been a busy little bunny.lol

Are you going to clone these? And if they are from seeds I would try to find out the sex of them before putting them all into flower. You don't want males mixing with the females. Well unless you want more seeds. 

And as for the window I would put some car tint to block any one looking in. Its cheap and very easy to put up. 

As you can see I just found your tread. 

Another question, this is just for personal use? I think you said about 15 pages ago. Do you plan on one harvest every few months or will you do a cycle grow. For example the way I'm growing I will get around 2-4z every 2-3 wks. This will allow me to dry, cure, and re-clone for the next batch. 


Excuse all of the questions. 

Silly rabbit tricks are for kids...........


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 7, 2008)

oh ya, one thing you might want a better ph tester, I used those strips in the past and they where way off. 

Peace


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 9, 2008)

First I would Like to say Thank You to all the mourners that stoped by the grow room and in Private message offering kind words of support. {one can learn a lot from mourners} ya know what I found out?

question from one ?
_If I may ask how much do wish to yield. Do you plan to harvest only twice a year. I'm asking because you stated that amount that I yield sounds way to much and you wouldn't know what to do with it all. 

But the truth about it is a big healthy plant under a 1000w( like you have) will probably over 3-5-+ oz per plant. So mathematically when I'm getting 2 oz ever 2-3 weeks x 3= 6-9 wks I will see around 6 oz. Now if you have more then one plant you will yield most likely more then I will. _

*Opp's..............*
*This foolish little bunny never paid attention to that part. I was soooooooooo busy thinking how to build a room. fresh air. venting. carbon filter. Heat. ect ect ect I yes saw.... but Never really paid attention to Yield. *
*Honest. soooooo some have got to go. *
*Now the question is.*
*Should I just take em out in da woods and put an end to em?*
*Or is there by chance any wild experiment or photo of what NOT to do that could be a benefit to the riu community. I would be Happy to do this with 4 plants.*
*maybe 5. But 4 plants for sure. {2 have become personal friends}*

This dose not mean like HAY bunny take em to the police chiefs place an plant em an call da newspaper on em. {had friends do that many many years ago} I am talking like to much this to much that. or perhaps the rooting gel experiments. or wack 2 tops off and try an get them to grow as one. 
suggestions???
4 are up for grabs. let me know soon please.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 9, 2008)

Are You folks aware there is NO place on RIU or on the web I could find home made baby food recipes. good yunny ones? ya ya ya I found ebson salt, baking soda on da web ... icky.
but I am talking yummy ones. 
Well not being one to give up all to easy I continued to look and chanced upon one. I wrote to the feller he sent me His recipe. and said I could give him the credit he deserves. Thank You Ace1059. and your so correct they Just love it. 

Nutrition data on banana: Nutrition Facts and Information for Bananas, raw
Nutrition data on raw egg white: Nutrition Facts and Information for Egg, white, raw, frozen
Nutrition data on molasses: Nutrition Facts and Information for Molasses

I also found a NPK list of composting material:

Primalseeds - % composition of materials
have a few ideas for that maybe in the not to distant future.


----------



## email468 (Apr 9, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Are You folks aware there is NO place on RIU or on the web I could find home made baby food recipes. good yunny ones?


i found a whole bunch - this was the first one...
http://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/

is this what you're looking for?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 9, 2008)

opps maybe I goofed again..
baby as in baby plants food.... would regular baby foods work with water??
could make some really tasty bud I would think. 
have made a LOT of REAL baby food for REAL babys. thow I have never had any children.


----------



## email468 (Apr 9, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> opps maybe I goofed again..
> baby as in baby plants food.... would regular baby foods work with water??
> could make some really tasty bud I would think.
> have made a LOT of REAL baby food for REAL babys. thow I have never had any children.


LOL! i was going to say - ain't it just mashed up food? 

i don't think you'll find baby marijuana plant food cause i've always heard you don't feed the babies at least until they are three weeks old. and then they just need regular plant nutrients.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 9, 2008)

yep thats the problem.....
was just trying to figure out a way to make my own. and I will tell you that ace1059 that recipe dang that really made em happy OVER NIGHT!!! its like the first time with co2 all over again. only it is food. 
and I read an read about molasses and figured there has to be more then just Molasses to make them happy and healthy. bananas an eggs make sense. just Blew me away. 
and I honestly think in a 12/12 that you could make an amazing taste treat sensation. 
mine are still 18/6 and it made a differance


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool beans!! they are looking happy and healthy.


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey again, 
maybe you should try the "baby" food on the extra babies. 

Peace-


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 14, 2008)

they are happy with da LollyPoping...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 14, 2008)

Kind of gives an idea of MrsMcGreggors Garden.
Grow room is filling up had to add a couple more flows to the other room.
Why In 1949 when they put running water in the house didn't they make a BIGGER bathroom.... I could have had a BIGGER grow room now.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 15, 2008)

Was fun going threw so much trying to imagine being in a different zone.
I hope this will help. there is so much to choose from so I selected with hardiness, how often it blooms, and the the fragrant aroma. 
I thought some of the vines for they would grow high against lattice they grow fast. thus offering a privacy fence of color. Trees take so long to gain hight but a nice tree in the very back corner would be wonderful. then fill with annuals.
You can always propagate starts from them if you move and not lose your investment.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

mmmmm.....

thanks babes. give my regards to the Mister!!!!

once again thanks....im trying to make it a little nice...but damn like i say i dont have any privacy in my backyard....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

i like that vine idea with different colors....you know my girl want her certain colors and shit.

she's been bugging me to get one of those aerogarden things again.

you know how i feel about 'cute' shit. hell, your bunny could even build some better shit than the POS aerogarden!!!!!

but thanks again sweets. tell the mister dont get too anxious. is he allowed downstairs in the tropics? or you keep him in the snow? lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 15, 2008)

under STRICT supervision only... lol lol lol 
I really want the spring here that room is getting so full and wants to go play outside. 
I just love my room. you have no idea how much joy it brings me to have that part of out home


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 15, 2008)

o and that orange trumpet vine that is a NEAT plant. as well the casa blanca lily and stargaiser lily. and make your wife a clone box with small baskets and get her herbs to plant. the entire family will love it. you have have fresh spices for cooking. 
ooooooooooo and i almost forgot in your flower garden its kind of a neat trick I use leaf lettice, spinich, and a few herbs as filler and you have kind a nice treat for supper. @ the lake we were not allowed vegtable gardens so I tucked things in my flower beds.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the info once again....i will be buggin you real soon. we have that false spring going on...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 15, 2008)

please do. hey waite a MIN... YOU hate cute shit???? gosh you must hate that blasted rabbit


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> please do. hey waite a MIN... YOU hate cute shit???? gosh you must hate that blasted rabbit


loudblunts hates everything - especially those damn aerogardens!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> please do. hey waite a MIN... YOU hate cute shit???? gosh you must hate that blasted rabbit


LMAO dont listen to email 

he loves the fact im opinionated...or maybe its the feisty aspect?

and thanks for reminding...i found some news you might want email. pm'n you now!!!

and mrs....no the bunny is different! those damn aerogardens....

the reason i said cute is me and my friend have a inside joke about cars. we hate when people customize pos cars. like throwing 12 inch chrome rims on a big ass chevy suburban or something. we call that cute!

might as well stuck with the factory wheels!!1


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 15, 2008)

hey e-mail
I learned the lolly popping from one of your posts was a good post. and I accurally did do it proper. used the cut away 12 gage wire from the plug ins. worked really sweet. and the growth really excelerated from under where nipped them back.


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO dont listen to email
> 
> he loves the fact im opinionated...or maybe its the feisty aspect?
> 
> ...


I do love your opinionated feistiness!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

i love you too man!!!!!

thanks for the endless moral support and help bro!!!!!!!!!!

and damnit...i swore i've been spreading rep. i cant even rep you again.....well not yet at least


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i love you too man!!!!!
> 
> thanks for the endless moral support and help bro!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and damnit...i swore i've been spreading rep. i cant even rep you again.....well not yet at least


no worries - were in it together!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

check yours PMs


i forgot to tell you about those new aeraters im looking at!!!!

ARIO AERATOR PUMP 4 (24/CS) - Irrigation, Pumps, Reverse Osmosis (RO), Water Chillers, Sprayers, Tubing, Filters, Grommets - ARIO AERATOR PUMP 4 (24/CS) [728535] - HorticultureSource.com


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 16, 2008)

These *new submersible* aerators were designed as a *quality alternative* to what is currently available. The Ario line of aerators are *so powerful* they actually* create water movement* within the reservoir. Everything you need to create *optimum oxygen levels* is packaged nicely in one box. These *silent aerators* are manufactured in Italy & have a one year warranty.

By there golly you found me the one I was looking for. Just did not think a stone on a stick was powerful enough. as well I know how the noise from a fish tank bubbler can get on my nerves I like the idea of QUIET! and do like good tools. this is sweet. Offically on the I will be getting this list. 
Thanks ever so much.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

i would like to see a mini water spout in my res!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 16, 2008)

ya I read somthing about your roots getting tangled in your rainforest I believe it was called. saw one a feller made I though was kind of cool he used a fountan thing.
Home made Easy Cloner Instructions - Marijuana Growing


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

i don't care much if they get tangled - as long as they have room. but i like to keep that water moving around.

The more surface area of the water that comes in contact with the air the more extra oxygen is absorbed by the water (provided the temp is not too high).


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought you used the little red sprayer heads {areo spray head?}. fletch used em in his DIY box his link showed 69 cents each the link LordBlunts sent they were like 58 cents. I should ask you if you were to build your own what would you use as a 
mini water spout.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

the rainforest has a vortex sprayer (that is the aero part) and i use a dual air pump with two air tubes (but no airstone) and an additional single air pump with one of those flexible airstone-tubes to keep my res oxygenated.

If i were building my own i would most likely follow filthy's advice.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> These *new submersible* aerators were designed as a *quality alternative* to what is currently available. The Ario line of aerators are *so powerful* they actually* create water movement* within the reservoir. Everything you need to create *optimum oxygen levels* is packaged nicely in one box. These *silent aerators* are manufactured in Italy & have a one year warranty.
> 
> By there golly you found me the one I was looking for. Just did not think a stone on a stick was powerful enough. as well I know how the noise from a fish tank bubbler can get on my nerves I like the idea of QUIET! and do like good tools. this is sweet. Offically on the I will be getting this list.
> Thanks ever so much.


do some research....i got the ario pump 4 for 16 bucks shipped.

all the hydro stores jack the fucking price up.

even beat petsmart's price of 40 bucks instore.


i got it shipped in two days for 16 bucks total!!!!

i fucking won!

email & mrsmcgreggor....pics of the res when i get all my supplies in.

i hope i dont look suspicious. they delievery man has been visiting me almost every day this week. its like going into toys 'r' us 20 or so years ago lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 17, 2008)

just a little update
gotta love the updates.

have to ask what size wire do you recomend to make the table thing for the plants to grow threw. and be tied on.
things to choose from.
the plastic grid that the carbon filter came with can cut holes bigger.{don't laugh} 
The concrete wire I make tomato cages in the garden out of.
or
the cattle fencing. thats REALLY heavy square wire with 6 inch square holes.
I plan to put up wire table when I get the plants for the garden OUT of the room if spring ever decides to sprung itself.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 17, 2008)

i got the ario pump 4 for 16 bucks shipped.

all the hydro stores jack the fucking price up.

even beat petsmart's price of 40 bucks instore.


i got it shipped in two days for 16 bucks total!!!!

i fucking won!
I bet YOUR doing the happy feet dance now. 
if delivery guy asks tell em you shop early for christmas and this is stuff to decorate the tree.... and ya know that isn't to far from the truth. like christmas when you chop and you are decorating. 
Am looking forward to seeing your invention.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL yes i am doing the happy feet dance!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 21, 2008)

Keep dem doggies Moving RAW HIDE!!!! *YAW!!~*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor...... i hate saddle valves



i cant find an angle adapter valve in local hardware stores...i have to order online, that sucks!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 21, 2008)

Why????
Saddle Valves are Wonderful when installed properly....
{Him going to slap me fer dat}
seriously tho' I know the feeling well of anything you need must be special order.

EEEEEEEEEEEEE drive ya nuts.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr. Blunts how much longer till we get to have a little peek see at your 
master minded invention??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

well apparently i didnt line up the compression well enough, b/c it leaked for a minute.....than the pressure spit out the poly. tubing. im going to get one of these:






i guess i could snap a few pics.

i really wanted to finish it up! i wouldnt call it mastermind tho.....if it wasnt for email's idea....hell i wouldnt have even set up a water storage res.....nor considered a RO system


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 21, 2008)

well keep the plans handy. 
may need them I mean when all ya got is a dog and a bunny helping you 
its best to go to outside sources.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well apparently i didnt line up the compression well enough, b/c it leaked for a minute.....than the pressure spit out the poly. tubing. im going to get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man - but i can't take the credit - i talk so much i'm bound to have a good idea sooner or later!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

lol....okay...i will post pics, but i must wait first....

give me some time!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks man - but i can't take the credit - i talk so much i'm bound to have a good idea sooner or later!


i've been running test. i just hooked it up outside and ran tubing inside.


my RO system is spitting out 000-007 ppms. 

and oh yea....the ario aerator is fucking kick ass!!!!

its very very very very small....but it produces hella bubbles!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 21, 2008)

o man................ I wanna watch it bubble to.
is it quiet????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

super quiet....even more quiet than my rena air pump and that bitch was quiet....


the only thing you can hear from the ario aerator is the bubbles being made


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 23, 2008)

Just Wondering


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

ye seem to know wh ye are talking about, any chance ye could help me.. it would be much apreciated!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/67589-i-need-info-lights.html


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 24, 2008)

MrBlunts... MrEmail.....
I think that post was meant for your two fellers...


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> MrBlunts... MrEmail.....
> I think that post was meant for your two fellers...


i don't think so - the question is in your thread.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Apr 24, 2008)

but with so few posts could be better be like when mr blunts rescued me. from someones page. has to be directed at you fellers.... 
I know to some extent horticulture... and basically soil. 
{thats why i want to learn water and watch your guys so close} and your journal email
you fellers are My mentors.... well ... what can I say....
has to be you guys. your the brains in this room.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> but with so few posts could be better be like when mr blunts rescued me. from someones page. has to be directed at you fellers....
> I know to some extent horticulture... and basically soil.
> {thats why i want to learn water and watch your guys so close} and your journal email
> you fellers are My mentors.... well ... what can I say....
> has to be you guys. your the brains in this room.


i appreciate the sentiment but if LB and I are the brains.. hoo boy! dude is in trouble!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> OMgosh
> and I da silly little bunny....
> just like a bee.... that wanted to fly and no one told em he couldent.
> so he flew.
> ...


i went over there and he has FDD posting on his thread - not sure what i can contribute that FDD can't.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 7, 2008)

well I was not going totaly buggy but had some.
did not want to spray....
so I went off to reading and stumbled upon something
Mr. Filthy Fletch had posted....
My goodness it works GREAT....
I set it on a timer to run for 15 min when the lights go off.
Zap...ZAP..... 
its fun to watch.
Isn't new and fancy BUT my goodness it works great.


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

Bug Zappers are very fun!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> i appreciate the sentiment but if LB and I are the brains.. hoo boy! dude is in trouble!



yes, I very much cosign with email....

thanks for the kind words....but i must not, can not claim that title.

im still learning too lol


and oh yea...sorry about not postin in your other thread MrsMcGreggor.... i didnt get a chance....did you get it sorted out?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

welll........


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 8, 2008)

MrBlunts:
saw the weather today next 4 or 5 days Rain.... coulden't help but think of you
all that water. how is the invention? when do I get to see it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

ill take pics of the unfinished product.


i ran short on money....so i havent ordered any more shit yet!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 8, 2008)

yep I know how the $$$ go's....
you do relize this weekend is MOTHERS day so 
gulp....
I was thinking you could get MrsBlunts the AG that she has wanted so long...
lol lol I ducked so ya missed,,,,
no really have you concidered finding little odds and ends and making her somthing
like that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

LMAO!!!! @ 'i ducked, so you missed' LMAO!!! wait til email sees that....he'll get a good laugh from that.


yea...im not buying her anything..... me and the babies gonna draw her something nice with all the kids picture in it....something creative to touch mother's soul

im just not sure what i wanna do for my mom


and where would you like me to post pictures? in here?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 8, 2008)

yes please.
love to have your origional art work hanging in the room
you made me


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

k, gimme a sec!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 8, 2008)

I can give ya a min.

MrsBlunts gave ya life
Happy Mothers Day Mrs.Blunts,,,,
I will keep working on him from this side....
you keep working on em from that. 
WHO knows?
whens your B-Day?? we will get you that ______ ______ yet...

ouch..... i diden't even say the words....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2008)

sorry something came up


i took some....ill get with you in the morning!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 9, 2008)

I Figured out how It Was Done
The water into wine trick.

also the CO2 Of Tomorrow...
How Ya like by My Start to the wonderful world
of Hydroponics?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2008)

LOL....you're delightful to have around


i've been waiting for you all damn day MrsMcGreggor....

i got the pics....about to take some more.

you ready?? i think i may delete post like you


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 9, 2008)

o shoot I wanted the wall paper of yours on the rooms walls
and I am sorry I took so long to get here 
BUT honest Was a little bit busy learning water from ground level basics


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2008)

1 
aeration show! bubbles! bubbles! bubbles!!!!!
2
self explanatory
3
top of the RO res with my hanna meter

4
RO res (whole)
5
self explanatory.....i made the tubing so long so i could leave it in its home without pulling it out so much
6
self explanatory
7
the pump with the rotating output spout that i use when pumping water from the RO res
8
experiment that me and email were talking about
9
same experiment
10
same experiment
11
RO system (LMAO email that wood is part of the fence i was telling you about)
12
just a few items out of the bank/arsenal
13
size comparison of the aerator
14
size comparison of the aerator
15
blue cap spout for the aerator to intake air


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> 1
> aeration show! bubbles! bubbles! bubbles!!!!!
> 2
> self explanatory
> ...


Holy Cow! LoudBlunts has posted pictures!!! 

Looking good brother! nice fence mount!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2008)

ROFL!!!! i figured you'd get a kick outta that fence mount!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 9, 2008)

I'm..............
I'm 
I am speechless YOU have to please leave this here.
whats the glass looking tube in the bucket??
a float?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2008)

yea floating thermometer


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 9, 2008)

ok ....
I am looking in growfaq to compair
and looking for the part that this hooks up to,
pic 8.
pic 9.
pic 10. 
is that what this hooks onto.
I am confused for you said it was not finished...
and unfinished In your world can be just about anything one can imageen.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

its a hybrid aero.


the RO res is just a standby res b/c it takes so long for the RO filter to filter the water.

when i say not finished i was referring to hooking up the RO system. i dont quite have it hooked up the way i want it. i have the input connected to a faucet outside. im trying to hook it up inside


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 10, 2008)

I am glad it is still here. 
woke up and had to go look again....
still trying to figure a few things out...
I understand WHY it works.....
Am just really concentrating on how it works....
I saw no timers.
no floats.
no spray heads.
and number #7 still has me stumped... { rotating output spout }
but my gosh is this ever sweet. 
its like e-mail air. when I looked at it.. well just seemed to make sense.
did not know why. but something ..... just elegant.
this is like that... elegant.


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2008)

The Hawai'i Cannabis Ministry, CHECK IT OUT!!! this thing could be a breakthrough..............


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> I am glad it is still here.
> woke up and had to go look again....
> still trying to figure a few things out...
> I understand WHY it works.....
> ...


no timers need on a RO system. it has an automatic shut off. and a shut off valve on the RO treated blue tubing. it isnt ran off electricity....it runs from pressurized water being pushed thru permeable filters

No float valve yet....although i do want to make a controller bucket with float valves connected to the RO res to keep the res at my desired line!!!! that would make me even more lazy! but i do need help setting it up. people have shown me many times....but sometimes i still dont get it!

no spray heads in the RO res because none is needed. If you are referring to the hybrid aero tub...than yes it has sprayers...i just didnt take off the top of the tub to show....i can take more pics if you like.

number 7 is just a pump to pump the water upwards through the tubing because you know relying on gravity just isnt going to do it....i would have to elevate my res higher than what ever i was filling. Its kinda my fault because i made the clear tubing so long.....but its worth it. you see in picture number 1? the white piece that connect from inside to outside the ball valve? i just put the black tubing from the pump into white piece inside the RES, plug in the pump and open the ball valves and wahhlaaa water is pumping through the clear tubing

its really not sophisticated as you may think. i got the idea from email!!

and i had to make something cuz i refuse to be moving that aero tub with big plants in the system.....for one it is just too damn heavy, hard on my back.....basically working harder instead of smarter!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> its really not sophisticated as you may think. i got the idea from email!!


and we all know nothing sophisticated comes from email!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

you're way too humble man lol


and damn you're like a ninja. i didnt think you were online....i posted a question in your main journal man


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 10, 2008)

If you are referring to the hybrid aero tub...than yes it has sprayers...i just didnt take off the top of the tub to show....i can take more pics if you like.
Yep.... thats what I was wondering we had a conversation on spray heads. mr.fletches little red ones and e-mails $98.00 one that spins in circles... I just had not seen any at all and this is why I was not sure if it was areo or dwc...
number 7 is just a pump to pump the water upwards through the tubing because you know relying on gravity just isnt going to do it....i would have to elevate my res higher than what ever i was filling.
That explains it.... Was having trouble with that gravity part again.
REALLY do like this... to you both... elegant is the most sophisticated.
 like a sting of pearls. somthings are just so real... elegant... eye catching stand out.

.............YOUR BOTH to Humble.................


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

be right back....going to take some pics of the sprayers inside the tube for you!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

1


i woulda took more pics, but i was getting sprayed down.


nevermind the floating bubble curtains....those damn things never suction right!

oh and before you ask....that white thing is a filter bag that my pump sits in


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 10, 2008)

Now the pic is complete...........
amazing.... with that it all clicked.
o what one could do with such an invention in
a little basement garden... a filter bag make sense.
with cocoa tec dropping in the water good solution.
your explanations brought the pics to life.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

not a problem....


did i tell you im going to link to res for my rainharvesting system? i figure one res wont be enough to catch enough water....so imma link them together, aerate it and it will be all good.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> its a hybrid aero.
> 
> 
> the RO res is just a standby res b/c it takes so long for the RO filter to filter the water.
> ...


 
LB go to the hardware store and get one of those Valved Spigot Spliters, put it on your Washing machine cold outlet, mount the unit above/behind the washer(or where ever). Run the drain into the washer drain. All set! 

Sorry to highjack your thread *MrsMcGreggor.*

BTW looking good lil-bunny!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

naw VA the washing machine spout leaks like shit!


i already found a solution: angle stop adapter valves


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 10, 2008)

Mr.Amoeba... your funny...

{psst have you fellers seen what Mr.Amoeba been splashing round in}

I stuffed real thick garden hose rubber washers in it. 
that stoped the leak.... when it gets nicer out I will have
to show you the garden sprinkler system YOUR going to get a real
kick out of the feeding receptacle...


----------



## skippy pb (May 10, 2008)

Thats awesome the misses grows for the husband and family.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 12, 2008)

WOOP's...............


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 13, 2008)

yep a boo boo was made the 
30 each *Edelweiss Grape's*
This is the most disease resistant grape we carry. Vigorous. Green-white with high sugar content, good 'grapy' taste. Dessert and wine grape. (Zone 4- 
should be here no latter then early next week.
Now I just have to find a place to plant a 60 foot hedge of 
Aronia Mel Autumn Magic Black Chokeberrys...
They said I could keep them....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

Have A Lot Of Catching Up To Do.."reading" But Im Glad Im Here...db.
Subscription To Thread..check.!!!


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> yep a boo boo was made the
> 30 each *Edelweiss Grape's*
> This is the most disease resistant grape we carry. Vigorous. Green-white with high sugar content, good 'grapy' taste. Dessert and wine grape. (Zone 4-
> should be here no latter then early next week.
> ...


you got a bonus! zone 4-8 - they must be hardy!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 14, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor


i think im going to start on the yard today.

i need to aerate the soil..... i have to deal with some hard clay.... i wonder if i can condition some of this dirt.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 14, 2008)

Yep Very Hardy Mr.E-Mail....
should be good for jelly not much else....
and yes mr blunts you had best amend your soil. 
when I was in TN. Big Bro's soil was that way well that and bolders.
why he was at work I dug up his roses removed the bolders. added sand,
peat moss, and vermiculite. 3 car loads that means trunk back seat & frunt set.
as well a dozen new rose bushes. were in one of the loads. but that made a world of differance. dump sand or gravel on the bottem so you don't end up with a clay 
swimming pool. then mix your soil with the peat moss and vermilicuite.
I suggest you put in a little wood or stone walkway so you don't sink up to
your fanny when you step into it.
*woops.... almost forgot to tell ya. I planted MY first Basement Garden Tomatoes TODAY!!!*
*OUTSIDE!!!!! WAHOOO... *
Mr.Blunts I do have a question....
.................... referring to the hybrid aero tub............No timers on that eather??


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Yep Very Hardy Mr.E-Mail....
> should be good for jelly not much else....
> and yes mr blunts you had best amend your soil.
> when I was in TN. Big Bro's soil was that way well that and bolders.
> ...



jelly is nice


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 16, 2008)

MrBlunts: how is your garden going?? have you done a perk test yet?
{have been rereading clay soil amendments.}
got ALL the Basement tomatoes planted outside. today is green pepper and Hot pepper day.
as well as pea planting... just popped in to see if you needed anything aside from an extra set of hands to help.
and still wondering...
hybrid aero tub...No timers on that ether??
Just thought they always cycled on an off... and if they don't that would be ok.
less things to concern yourself about going wrong.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2008)

yea no timers..... i might add a timer for it....but im letting the tub run 24/7 as per filthyfletch's advice.

im going to get some decorative bricks and fencing for the front part of the yard and we'll talk about the back yard real soon!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 16, 2008)

But Got Da List Done For Da Today.......
Yet Der's Bunch More TA Be Done...
LIKE CARROTS!!!


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> But Got Da List Done For Da Today.......
> Yet Der's Bunch More TA Be Done...
> LIKE CARROTS!!!


Hehe Bunnies always did have a problem with overflow!  I want.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 19, 2008)

Mr.Blunts
almost got me foot stuck in da mud.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2008)

lol how cute


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 19, 2008)

LOOKS TO ME LIKE THE MRS. McG. COULD USE A CARROT.... LOOK ONE THATS RAPED.!!!  ONE FOR NOW, ONE FOR LATER. DB.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 24, 2008)

Outside plants Are Outside from the Garden Room.
..........And.........
Time for a little Spring House Keeping....
......Watch for future updates...
Cuz I know what MrsMcGreggors Been up to.
signed 
Da Bunny.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 24, 2008)

...............


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Lol, When Good Plants Go Bad.... If There Guna Do That To Bunny, Maybe You Sould Leash Em Right Off... Jmt's Db.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 25, 2008)

Do I See Buds [email protected][email protected]!!?!?!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 25, 2008)

To the Fellers That helped MrsMcGreggor....
This is all because of YOUR Kindness...
Thank You One and ALL!!!
still 18/6
It's Da wounded baby. 
Shhhhhhh............
Other one yet to be RePotted.
Signed
Da Bunny


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 25, 2008)

VERY NICE. MRS.McG.... BUNNY STILL ALING I SEE. SCROG. THE BUNNY. IS THAT ANYTHING LIKE TAR AND FEATHER. DB. LOL


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 25, 2008)

Just Wondering


----------



## Crash (May 25, 2008)

> Just Wondering


.....nice......


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 25, 2008)

houston that might be a problem!


only one under the 1k? lol....nice!!!!

i think you may be birthing a monster!


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

only if you want to move it.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 26, 2008)

ummmmm You guys forgot
I have 2 plants ergo.
2 Pots. lol lol lol
was thinking back to 2-23-08 when we started this 
project... and on 2-24-08 You asked what Did I want in my dream room.
.......... MrsMcGreggors garden....
MrsMcGreggors lovely little basement garden.
dedicated to fun and cooking... 
You do realize you made my little unabtainable dream come true?
The Garden is full of home growen vegetables and herbs.
and the room is still full with the last remaining 2 plants.
Thank Heavens I learned the meaning of the word YEILD.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 26, 2008)

do i see a stadium setup???????


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 26, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor say's da best way to feel better is to get busy.
plant feels better so do I.
will do da wire table tomorrow
Da
Bunny


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 28, 2008)

lmfao That poor bunny going to need a long vacation soon, I can see it coming.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Is Bunny Under Contract....or Union For This.??? She Needs A Friend...db.
Cant Stop Laughing.


----------



## skatterman420 (May 28, 2008)

yeh with that vent already made exhaust will be a breeze, you'll have no problem putting an inline fan in




p.s.

how much to rent the bunny for a day, my garden could use its help ^^


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 29, 2008)

got the last screen up.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 29, 2008)

BTW..._ Da Bunny Is good Cheep labor....._
_But to get da bunny.... ya gotta hire Da helper to..._





_Dem a team..._


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

I'LL PAY DOUBLE... THE CONTRACT!!! YOUR ON...! IVE PM'ED THE ADDRESS, AND TINY D, CANT WAIT. AWWWW! YOUR NOT PLAYING FAIR!
WITH THESE PICS, I GOT REAL BABY PICS IF U KEEP THIS UP...LOL!!! AND ILL POST THEM... LOL HARD DB.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (May 31, 2008)

...........................................................................................


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

U BETTER CHECK YOUR STASH, CAUSE-N I THINK THE BUNNYS ON IT!!! 
WAY TO FUNNY! VERY NICE PLANTS TOO! I LIKE THE MINI GREEN HOUSES. VERY GOOD IDEA.!!! DB.~TLB! MIME JUST SIT THERE IN THE EBFLOW..


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Jun 1, 2008)

LMAO TY I needed that laugh...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

Never One To Stop... Love What Your Doing! Look Its Db's Criplet Bear. Lol And I Have More....!!!

Muahhhhhahahahahah!!! DB.~TLB!

SEE WHAT UVE' STARTED. SOME BUNNY LOVE.!!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

when does Grow Buds With Bunny get published?


----------



## email468 (Jun 1, 2008)

Excellent "clown" tutorial!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 3, 2008)

Have been asked so many times how the bunny got to be.
well this is the TRUE bunny story.
@ the home that mr and MrsMcGreggor use to Live... Was a little old very cranky lady that Lived across the road. she didn't mean to be cranky... it was just her way.
well MrMcGreggor installed an underground sprinkler system... and as fate
would have it AIMED right @ the little Old cranky ladies newspaper box... this little fact was unknown to all but the Little Old cranky lady making her become more an more cranky all the time. then early one Monday morning when MrsMcGreggor was leaving to go to work 
she was approached by this VERY CRANKEY little old lady holding her sunday paper that must have weighed 50 lbs with all the water running out of it, Making a steady stream that created what could be best described as a river running down the road. 
{Not a good moment in MrsMcGreggors life} 
The Little Old Cranky lady bellowed "whatchagoing to do about this!!!!"
MrsMcGreggor started to giggle, what else could she do???
The Little Old cranky lady was NOT amused.... 
"Well What do ya gotta say about it" the little Old cranky lady demanded..
All poor MrsMcGreggor could think to say was.....
"Geez Some folks don't appreciate NOTHING... I figured a nice lady like you shouldn't be reading such filth so I figured I would clean it up for ya???"
The Little Old cranky lady saw little humor in this as the river of water was making its way to the ditch. 
Then the Little Old cranky lady stomped off leaving a steady stream of water behind her... 
And MrsMcGreggor started to tinker with ideas to divert The water....
MrsMcGreggor made a pretty little water proof box that slipped into the newspaper box. Found a sweet card to say she was sorry. an the bunny to deliver it... 
the Little Old cranky lady started to smile when she saw the bunny. and that silly little bunny melted all that cranky away. making MrsMcGreggor and the now not cranky Little Old lady rather good friends. Since that time the Houses are gone And the Little Old Lady has passed.
But the bunny Lives on to offer a smile to all folks it meets. 
and thats the true story of the bunny 
And How the Bunny came to be.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Have been asked so many times how da bunny got to be.
> well this is the TRUE bunny story.
> @ da home dat mr and MrsMcGreggor usto Live... Was a little old very crankey lady dat Lived across da road. she didn't mean to be cranky... it was just her way.
> well MrMcGreggor installed a underground sprinkler system... and as fate
> ...


That's a very sweet and funny story!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 3, 2008)

Very Nice!....................."stop Crying Dirtbag"!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 4, 2008)

Mr Blunts ..... Mr Email.... just ordered up the 4inch sunleaves windtunnel fan you recomended some time back for the light..... wahoo..... have to get another flange to... 
was wondering about somthing like this for temp control.




*Dial-A-Temp*












The Dial-A-Temp is a plug-in style speed control specifically designed for controlling fans or blowers. It operates from 115 VAC 50/60 Hz with a maximum rating of 300 watts (2.5 amps) @ 25 degrees C / 77 degrees F. The Dial-A-Temp contains an On/Off switch with veriable speed control from low to high. No internal wiring, just plug in and use. One year warranty.
























Prod ID




Description




MSRP
















736618




DIAL-A-TEMP/SPEED CONTROL




$26.95
















*Additional Images* click to view larger


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

cool!!!!!!

and im not sure how that dial a temp would work.......


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Mr Blunts ..... Mr Email.... just ordered up the 4inch sunleaves windtunnel fan you recomended some time back for the light..... wahoo..... have to get another flange to...
> was wondering about somthing like this for temp control.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have no experience with the Dial-A-Temp.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 4, 2008)

shoot... trying to figure out how to make the 6" e-mail air work with a therostate 
and Help me find a flange again for the light box I am getting a head ach with all this shopping


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

horticulture source dot com


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love this lady!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

me too! kinda felt drawn to her when she first PM'd me....


kinda glad she did!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 4, 2008)

ever know a gal that hated shopping soooooooooo much but I am very excited about the fan...
found the flange thank you...
BTW the clowns are VERY happy as good little clowns should be..
here is a hint NEVER listen to strisand singing "Send in the clowns" when cloning
or you to will end up like me....

and do YOU know what I am very pleased about... MrBlunts responded to my desprate PM
and took me serious. bringing with him Great info and friends to help....
and that made all the differance. I can do the work Just have to tell me how simple an slow.


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 4, 2008)

i don't know whether to giggle or cry.


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> ever know a gal that hated shopping soooooooooo much but I am very excited about the fan...
> found the flange thank you...
> BTW the clowns are VERY happy as good little clowns should be..
> here is a hint NEVER listen to strisand singing "Send in the clowns" when cloning
> or you to will end up like me....


no need to send for them... we're already here.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL @ email!


----------



## DfyAnt (Jun 4, 2008)

dream setup? lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

?????????????


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

DID I HEAR SOMEONE SAY CLOWN...??? "I THINK WE SHOULD ALL PILE ON THE CHAIR" LIKE A CIRCUS CAR FOR THE COUNTING. 

DA !!!!!!!!! EXPLAIN YOUR SELF. IF U DONT SEE IT! THAN U MUST STILL BE SLEEPING.

MRS.McG~ SHOULD WE BE HAVING THIS MUCH FUN??? ANY UPDATE ON DA BABIES'
CHAIR BEAR IS LONLEY~~! DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 5, 2008)

Well sometimes folks have Some BIG dreams..
And some dreams seen so small.
Just like some times folks Have short bushy plants
Then some can grow REAL TALL.
Some folks have a lot of clones
Those who have a few
Of this I have a Lot to learn
I learn from&#8230;. all of you.
Lets take some time 
Prepare our thoughts
And Think before we send.
Are those the words I want to hear?
To call this person Friend?
Are you aware there is a Law?
A Law that I am now breaking
That says that I could go to jail
For the dream room I am making.
But I have a Dream 
And when my dream had first began
I had 1000watt
And Knew I would be breaking LAWS
I think of that a lot.
For thow to you MY dream be small
To me it seems so grand.
It&#8217;s just the simple Joy of Growing
Changing laws across the land.
And if By chance my one small voice
Could change a persons view
And if they learned the joy I have
For ALL the plants I grew. 
If looking at my photos
Or giggling at my jokes.
Could change the hearts or minds 
Of some more narrow minded folks.
Hummmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
I was just dreaming&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

and you've made this dream come true i see with patience, help and luck.
but once in awhile you're reminded that some people fucking suck.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Well sometimes folks have Some BIG dreams..
> And some dreams seen so small.
> Just like some times folks Have short bushy plants
> Then some can grow REAL TALL.
> ...


       

WOW! WHAT CAN I SAY! DB.~ SPEECHLESS.
 DA"! BETTER WAKE UP...MRSMCG. JUST HIT THE ARLARM CLOCK AND THE COFFEE IS ON!!! 

HEY E' WATCH THE POTTY TALK AROUND MRSMCG. LOL!

BUNNIES A PEACEFULL SHREADER. VERY NICE! CHAIR BEAR LOOKING AT HIS LITTLE WIMPY CLAWS, AND FANGS. DULEY NOTED:

DONT PHUCK WITH THE BUNNY!!! 

"UM EXCUSE ME" MAAM'.....HOW ARE YOUR BABIES DOING ???

DB.~TLB! YOUR DEFF. TOP SHELF. MRSMCG!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WOW! WHAT CAN I SAY! DB.~ SPEECHLESS.
> DA"! BETTER WAKE UP...MRSMCG. JUST HIT THE ARLARM CLOCK AND THE COFFEE IS ON!!!
> 
> HEY E' WATCH THE POTTY TALK AROUND MRSMCG. LOL!
> ...


are you kidding me? She repped me for that post! it was directed at the LOL'er.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. mr email shhhhhhhhhh
> just love anyone who is so susarian dats all LOL LOL LOL


i didn't want thc thinking i was insulting you or anything


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice poem. Has a nice flow to it ;P


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

Got Ya E' Its Not Db.s Place To Wash Your Mouth Out,,, Lol And She Told Me She Reped Ya!!! Lol Db. I Think The Clowns Are Here.!!! Lol To The Bunny! Lmao!


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Got Ya E' Its Not Db.s Place To Wash Your Mouth Out,,, Lol And She Told Me She Reped Ya!!! Lol Db. I Think The Clowns Are Here.!!! Lol To The Bunny! Lmao!


i can see where you might misinterpret what i wrote. i'm glad she didn't!

and i definitely have a potty-mouth that needs cleaned up once in awhile!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> can see where might misinterpret what i wrIteD. i'm glad she did
> 
> and i define potty-mouth that needs cleaned up once in awhileP!


 


???? WHAT ??? LOL OH YA THE CLOWNS ARE HERE.!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 6, 2008)

email PM!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

I have told some It has been a rather tuff weekend. and it has been.
So I am begging NOW be nice to me!
Thursday my dad fell down. bumped his head.
Friday He passed away. 
woke up Early Early Saturday was still dark outside. 
I ran downstairs to check the plants.
I still don't know. 
So I come to you now.
with rather a broken heart yet all the same
with that age old newbe question of 
what the heck is this anyways.... 
If it is a boy thats ok.... for I have learned so much.
and never to worry I don't give up all to easy Dad taught me
all things are possible. the impossible just takes a little longer to figure out. and there are a few seeds up my sleave. 
BUT in all honesty Have I raised the Largest Boy's ever in the history
of RIU. You think I am heartless cuz I can still giggle.....?
naw Dad would be proud. He taught me the healing power of laughter.
and if this is a boy Dad is laughing. and I can hear him in my head saying thats ok dolly.... ya done real good. next time will be even better.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your Dad's passing.

from what i can see they look like young ladies to me. some close-up pictures of the nodes would be helpful to know for sure.

either way - they are gorgeous plants!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

im very sorry and sadden about your loss MrsMcGreggor...you and your family are in my prayers. Im at a loss for words, but he's in a better place right? Keep your head up ma'am

as far as your plants...i cant really tell. get close zoom in, if you can...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> I am sorry to hear of your Dad's passing.
> 
> * from what i can see it looks like young ladies to me.* so close up of the nodes would be helpful to know for sure.


lol that is what i thought, dont those look like budsites?

but like email said....we need some zooming going on!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

OOOOO i love you guys .....
I am so confused... what part of the plant do you want zoomed in on??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

at the intersection of your branch and main stalk


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

okkkkkkkkkkkkk this is a zoom
and 
thanks for your kindness. and support.
and yes dad did not suffer. 
I mentioned because just dident want anyone coming by an being to nasty...
just can't take mean at present.... 
would rather giggle and rejoice life. 
thats what he wanted


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

and zoom in on that first picture! you know how its dark green and light green in the center...zoom in on that!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

this is the center of each plant
have no idea why I am giggling so hard.
NO idea what I have.... they are Just BIG..


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have circled in red what look like pistils to me. and rather large ones at that!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

hummmmmmmmmm an that is a gal?? I kept thinking it had to be a gal for the past few months.... then when I repotted an they took off again I looked and started wondering and second guessing everything. well time will tell us for sure.
got the windtunnel. flange was shipped out today. clowns are at day 10 healthy and green.... and I wondered hummmmmmmmmmmm 
did you just make the biggest screw up ever???? and it made me giggle....
But I knew I could come to you. explain why I really needed kindness and you would 
really be good to me. again seems like I owe you much.
thank you ever so. 
I have to scoot. get cleaned up. and go to a party for the butternut hunters.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

agree with email....


how ya liking the windtunnel?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 10, 2008)

LoL you spelled each "eatch"


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

they got nice and big!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

you go to fast.... 
I put up da wrong one...
woops 
well this way I can get away from the spell check feller.
to bad he did not correct all the pages and blow up all the pics that would have been nice. and kept em out of mischief for a good long time lol lol lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

.........................


----------



## cadenza11 (Jun 11, 2008)

your plants are beasts of nature!!


----------



## SmokenGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

panhead said:


> Pics & instructions wont really help much with your room,every room is different but i'll tell you what you need to do to do it right.
> 
> Before you mount any lights the first things you should be concerned with are fresh air intake & exhaust,you need to find a suitable spot to mount an intake fan to bring in fresh air,this helps keep the room cool,helps keep fresh air & co2 levels constant & also helps keep mold & mildew down,the air intake should be mounted at or near ground level.
> 
> ...


 
Is the vent fan the same thing as the exhaust fan? And ducting for the exhaust? I thought exhaust fan was just for pulling air out of the room so many exchanges per minute..where would the ducting run from ? Do you have any picture of this basic set up you are talking about please? Thanks for any help..........


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

There ya go. 
I got it right that time.
And wanted to say I do indeed love the windtunnel
My that is quiet and Strong.... should take care of any of that pesky 
heat from the light. Now understand the benefit of such a fan when using CO2. 
More and More I marvel At the Email Air. and how it 
all works in conjunction with the needs of the room. 

Can't waite to get the Flange yet shall be hard for to go 12/12 
means the end of this part of the journey. Then again a whole 
new adventure lay befor us.


----------



## bfq (Jun 11, 2008)

SmokinGirl, 

yes, vent means exhaust... but you will also need an intake.... and the reason it is ducted is because that is generally the best way to make a light baffle so that the flowering cycle stays dark.... as for a picture, check this thread out for a nice setup:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/79217-nice-set-up.html

check out the GrowFAQ for all sorts of info on ventilation:

GROWFAQ



LOL @ MrsMcGreggor and the fast edit


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

HI Bfq thank you for helping me out here.
I never want to misadvise.... so thank you.
and yaaaaaaa I can click delete but dang some of you folks are sooooooooo
fast... just can't seem to slip anything by you. lol


----------



## bfq (Jun 11, 2008)

that's cause we are stoned, not stupid


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

cadenza11 said:


> your plants are beasts of nature!!


and I just figured out how to quote to. LOL least I hope I did. 
thank you for the compliment.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 11, 2008)

I aint stoned..............
that makes me .......... 



o shoot.


----------



## bfq (Jun 11, 2008)

being sober doesnt make for stupidity either, dont worry


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

ok it rained really really good last night.
yep by golly got a LOT of beautiful rain water...
but............
don't have da bubbler of my dreams soooooooooo
trying to figure a way to store the best water 
I can affordable get my hand on.
how about CAN it.
Looked all over never saw anyone else mention this.
So am asking. can one boil the rain water and Can it in 
1/2 gallon canning jars and store in boxes for da dark.
and basement for the cool? I mean boiling rain water won't 
change the ph would it? 
as well would it be advisable to put a little peroxide in the
kettle before you transpher it to canning jars.
last question. would one have to sterilize the jars as in 
food preperation. 

Thoughts.....
Suggestions.... must be DYI only
recommendations.... Again must be household stuff ONLY

must watch the pennies still need more duct work.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> ok it rained really really good last night.
> yep by golly got a LOT of beautiful rain water...
> but............
> don't have da bubbler of my dreams soooooooooo
> ...


I would not boil it. While boiling may remove some undesirable items, boiling will concentrate salts. You don't need the bubbler of your dreams, you just need a clean (preferably new) garbage bin and any old aerator (they have a bunch in the fish section at your local pet store) and an air stone.

I think a pet store aquarium aerator falls into the "must be household item" category since many households have aquariums. And I know a garbage bin qualifies.

Ultimately, I think long-term storage of rain water would cause it to become less than beautiful to the point you'd be better off using tap water.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

hu???? i had no idea rain water had salts in it....
cystren collects rain water and keeps it cool and fresh.... 
{shhh... my mcgreggor dumped a bunch of well water in there while back. dang so its a little harder then I would care for will have to pump that out sometime and start out fresh} 
and nope sorry Never kept da fishes... only ate em ... yummmmmmmmmm
and nope no pet stores out here. 
well it was just a wondering I had going threw me as I looked at those LOVELY big buckets of water.
I do thank you 
just dident know and dident want to do all the work and then come to find a woops afterwords....


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> hu???? i had no idea rain water had salts in it....
> cystren collects rain water and keeps it cool and fresh....
> {shhh... my mcgreggor dumped a bunch of well water in there while back. dang so its a little harder then I would care for will have to pump that out sometime and start out fresh}
> and nope sorry Never kept da fishes... only ate em ... yummmmmmmmmm
> ...


all water contains salts/solids - that is what TDS meters measure (PPM/EC).

You can try the canning of the rain water - it shouldn't hurt to try. Just make sure and smell it very well before using.
And if you just bring the water to a boil and don't let it reduce - then the concentration will be minimal. Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) is another very good idea. Yes it will kill beneficial bacterial but will also kill undesirable bacteria as well as oxygenating the water.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

ok will try just 5 gallons.. could be a good experiment.
and yes shall smell.... ALWAYS with ANYTHING canned it is a good idea.
I go cook water BTW I am a FAST at canning.... shall treat it like a sugar substance
bring it to temp and lock it FAST. 
thanks will let ya know if I end up with pond skum or usable water


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

well seeing as tho people make, sell and use rain harvesting barrels/systems

i wouldnt think storing it would be too bad, especially with systems they make to sit outside...

with that said i agree with email, i'd get an air pump/aerate the water and keep it in cool dark places...


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

when i lived in the islands, cisterns were where all our water came from... it is water, it stores fine... 

check this out:

LID Urban Design Tools - Rain Barrels & Cisterns


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

nice!!! im organizing my rain barrels now. i think i want 2 barrels working!


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

glad i could say something useful


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> when i lived in the islands, cisterns were where all our water came from... it is water, it stores fine...
> 
> check this out:
> 
> LID Urban Design Tools - Rain Barrels & Cisterns


 






That is good. got these At a food processing plant told em I wanted to store water so they gave me some with out nasty chemicals. said it 
was a good idea and they wished more folks did it. would save them on 
disposal costs. I am into Recycle, RECYCLE. *RECYCLE!*
Mr Blunts. if you were closer I would deliver some your way.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks, i found a man @ home depot. he's selling them as rain harvesting kits.


i told him i just wanted plan barrels, i can do my own modding. he told me he'd charge me 20 a barrel


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

see, that is what makes this grow so enjoyable to watch (aside from Da Bunny).... ya'll don't play!

all i managed to do today is think about making a cistern 

ok, in my own defense, i am plotting a real cement one underground... not because i just want to be cool and have one, but because i have been plotting a way to dig up my yard to put an underground grow in and not have the neighbors wonder 

this sounds like a perfect excuse to bring the backhoe in


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 12, 2008)

I Miss A Couple, And Now Da Bunny Has Ppl, Digging There Yards Up...!?!?!
Read It Kinda Fast,,, "rain Dancing" ??? Hold On Ima Re Read.....!!! Lol

Very Nice Mrsmcg. And A Carrot For The Bunny... Db.~


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

some of us are stoners, DB... we always gotta over complicate stuff


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

how do you keep the water in the cisterns from going stagnant? Is that the purpose of burying it?


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

cool and dark does it a world of good... also, these are generally total water supplies, so usage keeps it fresh... i would venture to guess that if you had the water around for a long time some sort of aeration would be in order... or some sort of sealing it... bottled water doesnt expire.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> cool and dark does it a world of good... also, these are generally total water supplies, so usage keeps it fresh... i would venture to guess that if you had the water around for a long time some sort of aeration would be in order... or some sort of sealing it... bottled water doesnt expire.


does the cistern have some kind of filtration system? i can see where good storage conditions and constant use makes it good (and ancient and modern city water supplies are proof of course). 

i think i'm starting to understand something new! awesome


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 12, 2008)

Look At What U Did....bfq." Now The E' Is Going To Have To Add A Braid...
"running Over His Kids Toy" "i Hate It, When Ppl, Make Me Learn Stuff."
Lol! Very Nice.


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> does the cistern have some kind of filtration system? i can see where good storage conditions and constant use makes it good (and ancient and modern city water supplies are proof of course).
> 
> i think i'm starting to understand something new! awesome


the simplest types i have seen are just screens at the intake and the tap above the bottom of the barrel... above any possible sediment.

personally, i would want some sort of modern micro filter on mine if i was gonna actually drink the stuff.

i knew an old farmer though that always drank out of what came from a series of rain barrels... open topped and all... he would pour a shot of kerosene into them to keep the mosquitoes from laying eggs 

his rationale was the very bottom and the very top never ever get used.

let me point out that he was an OLD farmer... couldnt have been that bad


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 12, 2008)

Now The Mrs. Mcg Lives In Good Rain Water Country As I... Kinda Still.

I Would Not Do This In Down Town La...acid Rain.!!!! Just My Thoughts!


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> the simplest types i have seen are just screens at the intake and the tap above the bottom of the barrel... above any possible sediment.
> 
> personally, i would want some sort of modern micro filter on mine if i was gonna actually drink the stuff.
> 
> ...


When i was a kid i knew where the safe streams where and the locations of springs (still do know some - but getting fewer all the time).

But rain water collection didn't seem the same somehow. I agree about the filter. For watering the garden - not necessary - but for drinking - differnt story 

those farmers knew a thing or two!


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Look At What U Did....bfq." Now The E' Is Going To Have To Add A Braid...
> "running Over His Kids Toy" "i Hate It, When Ppl, Make Me Learn Stuff."
> Lol! Very Nice.


sorry to be educational


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> the simplest types i have seen are just screens at the intake and the tap above the bottom of the barrel... above any possible sediment.
> *
> personally, i would want some sort of modern micro filter on mine if i was gonna actually drink the stuff.*
> 
> ...



uv sterilizer


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 12, 2008)

GREAT.... 
now have to take pics of concrete underground swimming pool...
{cystren} 
OLD swimming pool built in 1902 
still works.. as well will take temps....
there is a filter befor it go's into the pump for the house.
..... WE drink da well water....
only arthur drink pool water can't stop em he is a bathtub
lapping boy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 15, 2008)

wouldnt happen to have got my PM would ya?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 15, 2008)

yep... how do you go so fast??? 
your here nope your there... hey how you get over here so fast....
and to think I was so proud of da smile faces and to quote. 
and you zip around in circles... sheese


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

LB' I JUST READ THIS FINALY!!! LMFAO 

_i got a couple clones saved up and i want to try to germinate them any suggestions?_

_*WOW.!!! WHAT WAS YOUR ANSWER PLEASE! ???*_

_CAN DA BUNNY COME OUT AND PLAY!!! UPDATE, UPDATE UPDATE!!! LOL!_


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 15, 2008)

i didnt respond...i just put new sig in the thread...i've been being nice...or trying to be.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

I Read It Twice And Then Cant Stop Laughing...!!!

Ima Say Throw Them In The Air And "clap" At Them!!! Lol

Man That Just Kills Me!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 16, 2008)

In 1902 when This house was built
This system of Indoor Water supply
Was Designed. And is still in use.
Water falls from the sky.
Goes down in a series of ducts. 





All ducts lead to here.
A switch so water
Can go away from the house
OR.

 Go Down to Fill The Cistern

Where it is stored by natural
Means until needed.

But I would NOT drink That Water.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

and aren't the roman aqueducts still in use today? pretty cool stuff!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 16, 2008)

The Segovia aqueduct still delivers water to the city.


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

the good news is, plants dont mind gray water usually... but, why do you consider the water unpotable? maybe time for some tests to see if the plants can use it... BUT, if the water is a toxic puddle, you are already halfway to having a decent rain water system... instead of letting the ducts go to the old tank, divert them to your new barrels


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 16, 2008)

all plants indoors have been fed with the cistern water from the start.
unless it rains then they get a fresh sweet treat. the trick with this type of
system is to try and keep the ducts/gutters clean. I can see a great benefit 
in the advent of gutter shields. it wicks away larger debris that collect. this system has screens at each connection point in the maze of ducts.to keep large particulate 
matter from being introduced into the cistern. this water is basicaly fresh. but as I have said I wouldent want to drink it. there are lots of swallows around here and somthing about having da swallow shit bothers me. but the plants seem to just love it.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

But Why Its Just Like Sprinkles.??? I Bet The Plants Love It... They Sell It In The Stores. And U Get Yours For Free... Now Just Potty Train The Birds And Man Your Set. Bunny!

Db.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

MrBlunts..... MrEmail... clowning and tinkering around with kind of 
an idea with co2.... knowing little to nothing about the effects of co2
accept its fun and something I can play with. I am curious can you put to much
co2 on a plant. {of course one could} but...what would the effects be? How long would it take for effects to show if to much? {what would to much co2 look like a pic.} would it be repairable? just like canning water I am having difficulty finding info on this.

o ya and how long dose it take a plant to absorb co2.... is there like a chart anywhere?


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> MrBlunts..... MrEmail... clowning and tinkering around with kind of
> an idea with co2.... knowing little to nothing about the effects of co2
> accept its fun and something I can play with. I am curious can you put to much
> co2 on a plant. {of course one could} but...what would the effects be? How long would it take for effects to show if to much? {what would to much co2 look like a pic.} would it be repairable? just like canning water I am having difficulty finding info on this.
> ...


I do not yet add CO2 but i have been doing some reading and have learned the following:
plants will only use CO2 while the lights are on so you'll need to make the CO2 available when the lights are on
Higher temperatures and CO2 go hand-in-hand.
excess CO2 is wasted but not harmful

The best way to ensure the proper amount of CO2 is by using a CO2 sensitive controller attached to a CO2 generator or regulator on a tank.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> I do not yet add CO2 but i have been doing some reading and have learned the following:
> plants will only use CO2 while the lights are on so you'll need to make the CO2 available when the lights are on
> Higher temperatures and CO2 go hand-in-hand.
> excess CO2 is wasted but not harmful
> ...


 well just looking at a jug, some hose. and a clever idea...
thats enough for a wicked start for me.... BUT you answered MY concerns
with WASTED but not HARMFUL... whahoo.... might look like an octopus 
befor I am done. but I really think its going to work... 
thanks again


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> well just looking at a jug, some hose. and a clever idea...
> thats enough for a wicked start for me.... BUT you answered MY concerns
> with WASTED but not HARMFUL... whahoo.... might look like an octopus
> befor I am done. but I really think its going to work...
> thanks again


i say it is wasted and not harmful assuming you have a good ventilation system. Excess CO2 will make the plants sweat or transpire less - but i don't think this is a bad thing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

they say over 2000ppms of co2 and the plants wont like it!


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> they say over 2000ppms of co2 and the plants wont like it!


that is a lot of CO2! also it should be noted that while plants love CO2 - it can kill us.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

with that 2000 ppm back to the math book again...
going to have to really go down on the sugar hummmmmm...
back at ya latter... going back down to get creative...
printed out the co2 mathematic formula again.
pencil, paper, calculator, BIG eraser. Check....I'm ready...
latter fellers
and thanks again


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

But Had a little Problem..........


So now Figured Would talk about how to feed da garden.
We Have All Seen This Thing,,,,,,,,,,,,



MrsMcGreggor Got creative and made an inline garden hose old fashon sprinker that you moved all over the garden. now this Worked well. But is
a pain to move all the hose. 
SO................
http://i29.tinypic.com/i69jd2.jpg

Then Came the Advent of the Rainbird Underground water system that 
go's from the pump to several zones around the Gardens.





And thats how the gardens are watered and fed.


----------



## toadqueen (Jun 18, 2008)

ok you are a mechcanic/'tweaker"/troubleshooter like me...I don't know you, but i gotta say i am falling in love with ya.....MG has really sucked for my plants, however since this is my first grow and i was messing with ph as well, i think i just used way too much lol...just be careful, it contains wicked amounts of nitrogen...good luck


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] his goggles


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> [email protected] his goggles


flippers were pre walkways.... keep ya from sinking in da MUD.
I do not miss moving that blasted sprinkler and all that hose all
over the garden.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 18, 2008)

toadqueen said:


> ok you are a mechcanic/'tweaker"/troubleshooter like me...I don't know you, but i gotta say i am falling in love with ya.....MG has really sucked for my plants, however since this is my first grow and i was messing with ph as well, i think i just used way too much lol...just be careful, it contains wicked amounts of nitrogen...good luck


ooooooooooooooooo I know to much MG can cause problems.......... 
MG is NOT for the faint of heart.... more so for the
desperate in need.... but from years of desperation well
got pretty good with the stuff. good rule of thumb.....
start with less MG.
YOU can always add more if needed.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

the flippers and goggles are inspired.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

THATS IT! IM SENDING A PM... TO MR. MCG. CAUSE DA BUNNY IS NOT PLAYING FAR.
SIGNED POUTTY KITTY.! THE BAR IS GETTING SO HIGH I CANT SEE IT....???? ANYMORE.!!! IM RUNNING OUT OF NOTICHES TO KICK UPWARDS.

BATTERIES RUNNING low.............................................................................!

DB.~TLB!  IM TELLING.!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THATS IT! IM SENDING A PM... TO MR. MCG. CAUSE DA BUNNY IS NOT PLAYING FAR.
> SIGNED POUTTY KITTY.! THE BAR IS GETTING SO HIGH I CANT SEE IT....???? ANYMORE.!!! IM RUNNING OUT OF NOTICHES TO KICK UPWARDS.
> 
> BATTERIES RUNNING low.............................................................................!
> ...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo! That Dosnt, Mean Anything??? Bars ??? Are U Trying To Buy Me Off With Candy???, Cause I Do Gots The Munchies, What U Got, There....??? 

"hanging Up Phone, To Vets....checking On "shots" Rabbits May Need???
For Commercial Use...??? Dratssss. Foiled Again....

Looked At The Da Rabbit Pic Of Your Babies All Day Yest. When Cloning...
Itty Bitty Bars.... Thank Riu Theres No Heart Bar, Cause You Would Short The Server. In The Dust. Db.~tlb!  Oh What! Its "flash"............lol Much Luv. Mrs. Mcg.

And Not To Be Left Out. I Got Strawberries Growing In The Front Yard From The Prev. Owner. And The Little One Keeps Eating Them And Coming In All Red Faced....way Too Cute.!!! Me~


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 19, 2008)

damn cant believe i read this whole thread went from a dream to venting to a bunny to some clowns wow lol and oh yea blunts and email you guys are smart as fuck


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 19, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> damn cant believe i read this whole thread went from a dream to venting to a bunny to some clowns wow lol and oh yea blunts and email you guys are smart as fuck


arn't they WONDERFUL!!!
I love them so.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> arn't they WONDERFUL!!!
> I love them so.
> *BUT???* HOW ever could you choose to read all this...
> with all the wonderful rooms to choose from... yet thank you for joining us.


yeah no problem thanks for having me they are geniuses (if thats a word lol) that invention they got going i dig it lol and plus we need more female growers and you def. set the standards for them


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the kind words....lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

yes, it feels good to be appreciated and i appreciate your appreciation!
I think that came out right....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

my foot was in my mouth as well! i was so flattered, didnt know what to say.

had to edit real quick before it showed


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> my foot was in my mouth as well! i was so flattered, didnt know what to say.
> 
> had to edit real quick before it showed


never works when I do that!
you guys catch me EVERY TIME....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Get'em Mrs. Mcg, Use Your Lil Bars And Swat Him...!!! That Will Learn' Em!

And Da Bunny Makes Us!!! Tattle! Honest.?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 20, 2008)

FLASH'''''''






WERE DID THE KEYBOARD GOOOOO!!!!....................

DB.~ TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 20, 2008)

................
why dosen't paint have spell checkers.
Concider woops,,,, 
*CONSIDER*


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> ................
> why dosen't paint have spell checkers.
> Concider woops,,,,
> *CONSIDER*


i find the typos add - rather than detract  

but if you are concerned (i wouldn't be - but i'm here to help) - i'm pretty sure you can type what you want to say in Word (or something with spell check) and copy and paste it into Paint already corrected.

i'm only offering this because you expressed concern.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

yup...cuz we still love you all the same MrsMcGreggor!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 20, 2008)

_*Of embarrassing little moments.....*_

*




*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> ................
> why dosen't paint have spell checkers.
> Concider woops,,,,
> *CONSIDER*


 DONT WORRY ABOOT TIPE OH!'S, THEY YELL AT ME FOR MY TYPE AS E' CAN ATEST TOO!! AS HE HAS ENDED SOME OF THOSE CONVOS...
IT HELPS ME PRUPH REED, SO'AS NOTE TWO MAKK SEEPLING ERORS..
AND BESIDES ITS YUR KEYBOARD USE IT HOW U WANT...!



MrsMcGreggor said:


> _*Of embarrassing little moments.....*_
> 
> *
> 
> ...


  FLASH!!!!!......
I STILL CAN BEARLY SEE,,, IS THAT 2 BUNNIES???
SETTING THE JOINT DOWN....." THERE THE VISION IS BACK.... NEXT PAGE>>>> FLASH!!!!....!!! MAN, NOW EVERYTHING IS BACKWARS! "PICKING JOINT BACK UP!" PUFF PUFF~ NO? ITS BACKWARDS ALRIGHT!!! MAN MRS. MCG, U KNOW I SMOKE WITH THE MORNING COFFEE RIGHT.??? LMAO!

THAT BABY GOT HUGH!  AND A GOODMORN TO YOU!!!
VERY NICE.!!! MMMMMMMMMM! LIKE CANDY!!!  
PRRRRRR!!!.......


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 21, 2008)

NO really!!!!
that was a heart felt thanks to MrEmail.
With humorous undertone.....
MrMcGreggor is the king of the spelling bees. 
He turns the oddest colors & his head will
spin round in circles with my typo's. 
{as I fear may be happening to others}
This has been a lifetime Handicap for me. To whit I take little pride.
I know no one is Good at everything.... But the things I stink at I really stink at.
yet that is not an excuse to at least give an earnest attempt to try 
and improve. 
ERGO. With this WONDERFUL new gift. I am exhilarated it is opening up an entire new vocabulary That can be accessed. I know the proper words and when to use them. 
but I will be dang if I could ever spell them. 
THC its like he removed My crutches and I did not fall down.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

Who Are U Talking Too! ???? Its Me I Know This.!!!  And I Know He Is The Man, Along With Lb.!!! But I Will Never Ever Tell Him That.!!! Lol He Needs No More Braids... And If I Start Patting Him On The Back And Blowing The Ganja, Well U Know Were, Then He Might Pop! And I Dont Want That I Need Him... Hes Like A Dam Book By Himself Of Info....!!! And Quick At The Draw Too!!! "e'~ Dont Read That Part" Thanx! Db....

And I Hate Spelling, As I Prob. Make Some Serious Heads Turn, Along With The Split Pea Soup... But Im Just Happy Most Days That I Can Even Type. So If I Hit A Few Wrong, Like U Said Im A Trying... Thank The G Man I Can Grow. Lol!!! "raspberry" Me~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 23, 2008)

What Could MrsMcGreggor Be Thinking???
http://i30.tinypic.com/5zlehk.jpg


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

strawberry shortcake, strawberry jam, strawberry pie, strawberry smoothies, strawberries and cream, strawberry daiquiris, strawberry ala mode, chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> strawberry shortcake, strawberry jam, strawberry pie, strawberry smoothies, strawberries and cream, strawberry daiquiris, strawberry ala mode, chocolate covered strawberries


MAN!!! NOW I GOT STRAWBERRY MUNCHIES....THANKS!
DB. SIGNING OFF TO GO CUT HIM SOME BERRIES "SNIFFLE" OUTA THE FRIDG... SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE" NOT FARE,,, IM TELLING "AGAIN" MOMMMMMM! E' WONT STOP TOUCHING ME!!!

NICE, I GOT A HOLE 6 BERRIES OFF THE LITTLE ONE ON PORCH... THE MINIME KEEPS KILLING THEM HALF GREEN, AND THEN CHUCKS THEM... HE EATS ALL THE RED ONES. BIG PIG.!!! MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!

BEEN MISSING U ALL.!~!! "LB" INCLUDED !!! DB.~TLB! 

MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

almost forgot - strawberry cough! (i even have some beans)!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

U Stop It E' Now Ur Just Showing Off.!!! Lol Off For The Night. See U In The Morn. Wanting And Needing Da Bunny To Update On Her Forest.!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAN!!! NOW I GOT STRAWBERRY MUNCHIES....THANKS!
> DB. SIGNING OFF TO GO CUT HIM SOME BERRIES "SNIFFLE" OUTA THE FRIDG... SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE" NOT FARE,,, IM TELLING "AGAIN" MOMMMMMM! E' WONT STOP TOUCHING ME!!!
> 
> NICE, I GOT A HOLE 6 BERRIES OFF THE LITTLE ONE ON PORCH... THE MINIME KEEPS KILLING THEM HALF GREEN, AND THEN CHUCKS THEM... HE EATS ALL THE RED ONES. BIG PIG.!!! MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!
> ...


sorry been going through it with the ol lady 

McMrGreggor has advised me to scrap my garden....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Because Of The Garden...???


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Because Of The Garden...???


I think he means she advised getting rid of the pot plants since he and his lady are having a tiff since you never know what folks will do when emotionally distraught. 

I miss you LB and hope everything works out as it should!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks email....i just responded to your PM...

i miss you too...and the rest of the group....DB, MrsMcG....i dont gotta name names...you all know where you are!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no not because of the garden....
> 
> her 'new friend of a month' doesnt have any respect for our relationship....
> 
> her friend has called the cops on me and my ol lady has justified it....big nono


WOW! OUTA BOUNDS !!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 24, 2008)

TRUST...im handling it as we speak!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

My Thought, And Apg's...kochab Got Outed And Says Goodbye In Lacys Journ. Yest. Or The Day B4


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> My Thought, And Apg's...kochab Got Outed And Says Goodbye In Lacys Journ. Yest. Or The Day B4


there are a few others that i doubt will return here as well. but i'm sure LB will be reading all about it when he catches up!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 26, 2008)

*We were trying to figure out What MrsMcGreggor*
*was going to do with all dem Strawberrys.*
*Well She........*


*Then She added.....*



*So*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 26, 2008)

Co2 And Strawberry Wine???, And Monster Keg Plants... Ummmm!!! That Spells~ BBQ In My Town...

Hate To Ask This....but Can I See Da Bunnies. "id"......!!! ???
Bunnies Already Produce Offspring At An Alarming Rate... !!! But If Alc. Is Added, Man The #'s Of Babies That Could Be Made In All Those Little Drunk Bunny Houses!~!~! Hope U Got Cages. !!!

So Not To Be Retarted,,, Or Shall I Say More Retarteded! Strwb. Wine Right.! ??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Co2 And Strawberry Wine???, And Monster Keg Plants... Ummmm!!! That Spells~ BBQ In My Town...
> 
> Hate To Ask This....but Can I See Da Bunnies. "id"......!!! ???
> Bunnies Already Produce Offspring At An Alarming Rate... !!! But If Alc. Is Added, Man The #'s Of Babies That Could Be Made In All Those Little Drunk Bunny Houses!~!~! Hope U Got Cages. !!!
> ...


dude ur from oregon.......portland has some expensive ass greenery


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 27, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Co2 And Strawberry Wine???, And Monster Keg Plants... Ummmm!!! That Spells~ BBQ In My Town...
> 
> Hate To Ask This....but Can I See Da Bunnies. "id"......!!! ???
> Bunnies Already Produce Offspring At An Alarming Rate... !!! But If Alc. Is Added, Man The #'s Of Babies That Could Be Made In All Those Little Drunk Bunny Houses!~!~! Hope U Got Cages. !!!
> ...


*I don't know why dat makes me nervious....*
*ya dats co2*
*ya dats strawberry wine*
*yep dem is kegs*
*but gulp.........................*
*.........BBQ???..........*
*STOP looking at me N Smiling when ya saying dat please.*
*sign *
*Da Bunny*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 28, 2008)

*MrsMcGreggor Has Lots of Recipies For all kinds of CO2.*
*This next Batch should Be About Ready To start just after*
*The 4th Of July. Dis Batch Is Her Personal Favorite.*
*{as well as everyone elses.}*
*So This Year Lots of Folks have invited Us to Go Run threw*
*der Fields an Go Picking. *


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> dude ur from oregon.......portland has some expensive ass greenery


 
As Much As I love Oregon... An I do Love Oregon......
I try an keep it kinda green here to. but on a Budget.
........................{opp's dat kind of green}...................
never mind.


----------



## email468 (Jun 28, 2008)

what a gorgeous garden you have MrsM! 

i am going to start taking cuttings of some of my hyacinths - any recommendations?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 28, 2008)

MrEmail: 
one of my FAVORITE {an I can't grow them outside wrong zone}
I have been cloning Grapes so I would think hyacinths
would be the same.. 
well I do them Just like the clowns accept I found
by trial an error.. if you leave kind of a puddle of 
clone gel at the base. YOU will get the real root
stock your looking for. 
when I plant. I will be removing the bottom leaf
and put a dab of gel on the wound. then plant
just up past that point.... the domes on the grapes are
from a garage sale its the tops to 2 broken anniversary clocks
I got for free. and set perfect in the 10" plastic pots. I set a little 
clay drip dish in there so the grape sets up higher.
well it sure works like a charm.


----------



## email468 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks MrsM!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 28, 2008)

Under A Shady Tree, U And Me"!!! Man Very Nice Mrs. Mcg. Bbq. Bbq. Bbq. So Us Wine!oh!'s Like To Party Too!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> dude ur from oregon.......portland has some expensive ass greenery


SURE IF U BUY IT,,, I JUST GROW MY OWN.!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 29, 2008)

*.... *



*........"More Grape Vines Go On This Side"......*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 29, 2008)

Is Da Bunny Not Listening... Titty Tat Never Does... Allways Getten In With The Babies.....!!! Still Out, All Missed Like Crazy. Lb Ok. Or Mia.!!! ??? Hope All Is Well With Him.!!! Db.~tlb!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 29, 2008)

*Don't Worry Buddy I'm Here For Ya!*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Soooooooooo! ???? It Was Da Bunny That Pulled The Bucket Out From Under Titty Tat!  Is This What Im Hearing.??? Or "reading" ??? U Flashen Me, When I Down? ? ? Lol!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Soooooooooo! ???? It Was Da Bunny That Pulled The Bucket Out From Under Titty Tat!  Is This What Im Hearing.??? Or "reading" ??? U Flashen Me, When I Down? ? ? Lol!


 
* U Flashen Me, When I Down? ? ?*

noooooooooooo I don't think so......
ya look a little more ..............
well.............
Up in da air about it all....
Just hang in der buddy...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

I DID BRING U SOME FLOWERS.... 
ENJOY!

U LIKEM' LONG STEMED RIGHT.???  DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 1, 2008)

That is sooooooooooooo Sweet.
an 1/2 dozen longgggggg stem Lovelys.....

growen just for me.
I am going to print that an frame it.
Thank you.


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

what a couple of softies!


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> what a couple of softies!


yer just jealous you didnt get a bouquet too... i know i am *sniff*


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

bfq said:


> yer just jealous you didnt get a bouquet too... i know i am *sniff*


was it that obvious?


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> was it that obvious?


only to those of us in the same boat


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 2, 2008)

all this flower talk going on an I was just reading about emails hyacinth
just a sec.... let me mark da page here...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure Is Quite Over Here, Titty Tat Gets Nervous When Its Quite Over At Da Bunnies...???


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Sure Is Quite Over Here, Titty Tat Gets Nervous When Its Quite Over At Da Bunnies...???


probably the just switched to 12/12 quiet time


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> probably the just switched to 12/12 quiet time


MY BODYGUARD' PSST. "U SEE DA BUNNY"!!!

YA! IM NOT BUYING IT!!.... TITTY TAT IS CLIMBING THE WALLS.... WELL TREES, AND ALL HIS HARE' IS STANDING...UP! I CANT GET HIM DOWN.!!!
 AND E' DONT BE FOOLED DA BUNNY HIDES TRICKS IN CARROTS... LIKE THE STRAWBERRY WINE, NO ITS C02~ NO ITS WINE... NO C02!!! IM SCARED.. IM GETTING UP THERE WITH TITTY!!!  LOL.






SEE NOT TOO BIG... I CAN EDIT IF NEEDED.!!! ALLWAYS ME~
AND THE FLOWERS ARE FOR U E' THIS WAY U CAN DENY GETTING THEM... AS NOT TO MUSS THE MANLY!!! LOL NUTTE'~ SOME FLAWERS, FOR THE 4TH!!! 

HOPE EVERYONE IS GOING TO HAVE A VERY NICE DAY ~ME IS" LOL 
HAPPY 4TH DB.~TLB! 


 HOLE~E~CRAP...."IS THAT DA BUNNY!!!" ???


.........ROLLING "SCARED"! .............................! HIDING TILL SUN. MUCH LUV. DIRTBAG.!


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

i comfortable enough in my masculinity to graciously accept flowers from another man.... I think.... er thanks!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Under A Shady Tree, U And Me"!!! Man Very Nice Mrs. Mcg. *Bbq. Bbq. Bbq*. So Us Wine!oh!'s Like To Party Too!!!





MrsMcGreggor MUST Really Like YOU...


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 5, 2008)

i hope this thread never dies...............


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 6, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> i hope this thread never dies...............


*.........whatcha mean da thread?....................*


_...............................what about ME?........................................................._


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 6, 2008)

lol....ya know what i mean i juss hope this thread goes on forever its like the only one where people arent being stupid and arguing its actually having a good time and learning shit well the learning is kinda gone now but its still a hell of a thread lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 6, 2008)

hair rejuvenator! i guess that is probably cheaper than energizer batteries!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 6, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> lol....ya know what i mean i juss hope this thread goes on forever its like the only one where people arent being stupid and arguing its actually having a good time and learning shit well the learning is kinda gone now but its still a hell of a thread lol


OOOOOOOOOOOO The learning go's on an on an on...
like... I bet I can tell YOU why YOU should NOT use plastic dryer duct
on your 1000watt light.... learned that one all by myself...
did not know if it was applicable to anyone else.....

An leaned its better not not have sharp points on your wire table 
you set up.... so next time best to fix that...

or how to understand when you little one is crying for more P or K.....
they do ya know... Bet ya dollars for donuts they all cry about the same... 

Can even tell ya why it won't work to try an graft 2 clones together.....

or let ya know that YOU can in fact can rain water an it works.... but its a lot of effort........

And ya wanna know what else I learned... ????????
What it is like to miss AND or worry about friends YOU really like learning from.

Still have many lessons to learn....
cuz have a badddddddddd Idea am about to learn why you should not grow a plant to just over 6 feet in a room that is a 6 foot hight before going 12/12.... Yep this is YET to be learned... 
BUT am figuring it out...

AND Still get to learn about yeld.

havent even gone near da water yet....

If MrsMcGreggor or da bunny even knew 1/2 of all they had to learn...
Well wouldn't that just take !!!SUPRISE!!! right out of it..? 

from MrEmail.....
hair rejuvenator! i guess that is probably cheaper than energizer batteries!

NO good hair rejuvenator aint cheep... but its a LOT less then health insurance.


----------



## email468 (Jul 6, 2008)

oh geez yes - the learning curve is not that steep but it never stops. One of the reasons is the illegality means we can't freely share our research and even more importantly, means universities and other bastions of research can not work on cannabis - which is why there is a lot of conflicting information and arguments over things that should have been resolved long ago. 

But like any plant - another reason is even in a stabilized hybrid you're going to get variations in type enough to throw you some curves... not to mention equipment failures/improvements.

It can be one of those all-consuming, but rewarding way-of-life hobbies.


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> lol....its like the only one where people arent being stupid and arguing its actually having a good time and learning shit well the learning is kinda gone now but its still a hell of a thread lol


no DOUBT!

this thread is a pleasant omnibus of knowledge 

i'll kick in for Da Bunny's therapy after being tied to the grill by the wine drinking savages 

and yeah there is worry.... email, when you talk to LB tell him there are good wishes going his way (and a tacit offer to help dispose of the bodies)


----------



## email468 (Jul 6, 2008)

bfq said:


> no DOUBT!
> 
> this thread is a pleasant omnibus of knowledge
> 
> ...


i wish he would reach out to me. i haven't heard from him.


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

rough 

yer in the same boat with the rest of us then... here is to hoping he pulls through with no more drama.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

Lets Bring This Back Up!!! The Man Will Checkin.... Nothing But Poss. Thoughts "yes"....! 

**********************************************************

Oh! No U Didn't~!mrs. Mcg! 

Db~ Picking His Teeth, Sipping A Little Strawberry Wine, Lossening The Belt A Bit. Bunny"???? Were???? .................

And What/? Learning Curves~ Isn't That The New Weight Loss Place.???

It Realy Does Never Stop, But We Do Be Needing Play Time!!! Becausen We Aint Be Smartten Enouphen! For This "thingy"! Lol!

Im Back For A Bit, Harv. Tom Arrow Again' !!! Dammit! So High! All Are Missed Like Crazy, And Hope All Is Well. Me B Db!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw MrEmail Do dis in his room....


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 8, 2008)

so loadblunts is MIA or what???


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> I saw MrEmail Do dis in his room....


they sure do grow up quickly, don't they? but they tend to take a long time to mature.... hmmm.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

But Way Fun And Worth The Effort.!!! Db.! 

Sniffle' They Get So Big So Fast...."and Then They Want Stuff"!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

they cant borrow the car, dammit.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 8, 2008)

*Blackberrys Are for Da Next Batch Of CO2......*

**


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah, definitely NO pissing on the consumable crops!

(couldnt you just slap the people that advocate that?)


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

have you noticed a difference using your homemade CO2?

i have thought about doing similar, but i think the hour or so i spend staring at my plants each day gives them enough exhaust gasses.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 8, 2008)

bfq said:


> have you noticed a difference using your homemade CO2?
> 
> i have thought about doing similar, but i think the hour or so i spend staring at my plants each day gives them enough exhaust gasses.


well it seems to me they sure are happy.... and one of the best benefits I seem to find 
is heat tolerance... that really makes a BIG difference with the 1000watter...
but I have made wine for sometime.. so it is rather nice that I can incorporate it with 
the basement garden... MrMcGreggor wants to make a double batch of beer. 
ya know we must look like a couple lushes... but ........ I give a LOT away..
makes the perfect thing to bring when invited to someones home or christmas presents. as well anyone who lets me play on there land I give them a bunch as a thanks... so lots of folks like me to go run threw there woods an fields.
and they are usto seeing the bunny and the cam.... I am serious... its kind of funny
if I don't bring the cam or da bunny I get asked where are they...


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah, definitely NO pissing on the consumable crops!
> 
> (couldnt you just slap the people that advocate that?)


and then say - but the nitrogen is good for them!


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> well it seems to me they sure are happy.... and one of the best benefits I seem to find
> is heat tolerance... that really makes a BIG difference with the 1000watter...
> but I have made wine for sometime.. so it is rather nice that I can incorporate it with
> the basement garden... MrMcGreggor wants to make a double batch of beer.
> ...


i think it is awesome that you use the CO2 from fermentation and add it to your plants! i wish you were my neighbor


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think it is awesome that you use the CO2 from fermentation and add it to your plants! i wish you were my neighbor


I honestly wish you were to.....


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> and then say - but the nitrogen is good for them!



what REALLY kills me though is the sport's drink people.... Idiocracy isnt a comedy. 

MrsM, thanks for the answer.... and dont worry about seeming like a lush... yer talking to people who smoke WAY too much


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Way Too Much.... Hey Thatttt's My Medimacation Mahnnnnnn! So Whats Da Bunny Doing... "oh Crap She's On Line........................-


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 10, 2008)

mrblunts: can you come to my room so I don't mess up e-mails nice place???
Lots of folks been missing you....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

im out here


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 10, 2008)

there ya are..... 
made 20 gallons of beer last night for the babies....
and NOW i have something to celebrate... lets brake out last years Blackberry wine
for the prodigal son returns..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

Lb Well Wishes'. Been A Ghost, Hope All Is Well. Db.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lb Well Wishes'. Been A Ghost, Hope All Is Well. Db.


one day at a time right?

im still young...im just going through and living life...lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 10, 2008)

Your Not Young!!!!!!
you is old an hold much wisdom....

an someday you is going to share dat wisdom so i can get 
my head out of the back of the toilet and be taught proper 
how the blasted float works


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> one day at a time right?
> 
> im still young...im just going through and living life...lol


i like to take it 1/4 of a day at a time. it lasts 4 times as long that way!

if things are going badly - then i try to live about 5 or 6 days at a time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Your Not Young!!!!!!


i may act mature, but im just in my early 20s or so...


only got one life to live, why not live it up? or something like that!


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Your Not Young!!!!!!


yep - he is a spring chicken!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 10, 2008)

dangggggggggggggggg
now I really feel like an old crow...........
but I ACT young
It is good to have you back...
BUT I HAVE to get the strawbwerry wine taken out of the room
and bring in the beer. babys are getting big. sneek a peek when you can
..................I seriously
figured you were well in your 30's
how you ever get to be so smart?
so i scoot for now BUT i want to catch you latter.
do take care.
BIG welcome back hug


----------



## 40acres (Jul 10, 2008)

How far away from the plants is your 1000w capable of? I grow with a 1000w, and would like to make as much of it as i can, but do not know how far away the light can go and still be considered effective. Any thoughts?


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im out here


good to see you! (puppy)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 11, 2008)

40acres said:


> How far away from the plants is your 1000w capable of? I grow with a 1000w, and would like to make as much of it as i can, but do not know how far away the light can go and still be considered effective. Any thoughts?


Am Using a light mover and keep it close as possible. Hight is according to temp. at present its at 18 inches. takes 15 min for the light mover to run 
6 feet. and the stakes in the wiskey kegs are to hold the hoses for the
wine / beer making CO2... My main problem is I have a low ceiling.
woops should have dug out da room more.. but sheese...... I thought I was well on my way to china already. but in all sincerity 2 or more feet 
deeper before I lay the garden stones would have been great so I could have a higher ceiling...

 there was a BIG boulder in the middle of the concrete enterance I can not move
so I could still make a step up into da enterance... then step down into the room
if I ever decide to dig deeper.


----------



## email468 (Jul 11, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Am Using a light mover and keep it close as possible. Hight is according to temp. at present its at 18 inches. takes 15 min for the light mover to run
> 6 feet. and the stakes in the wiskey kegs are to hold the hoses for the
> wine / beer making CO2... My main problem is I have a low ceiling.
> woops should have dug out da room more.. but sheese...... I thought I was well on my way to china already. but in all sincerity 2 or more feet
> ...


your grow room is so cool! it is like the bat cave!

i'll bet the light mover allows you to keep your light closer than you would otherwise. not to mention it allows you to cover more area with that high beamer! wise decision.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> your grow room is so cool! it is like the bat cave!
> 
> i'll bet the light mover allows you to keep your light closer than you would otherwise. not to mention it allows you to cover more area with that high beamer! wise decision.


yes thats why I love the light mover sooooooooooooooooo much.
and figured out right off from lots of reading that I wanted one. even
mentioned it right from the very start. 
when you have the as MrBlunts calls it a stadium set up


like this but use wider boards to hold a little larger pot
the pots in this pic are all 10" pots. set on decking boards raised with bricks. but
I can see IF {to whitt I would not..for no real need to do so} but IF one
was to make a set up like that and then take a MA an clone the heck out of her and grow em a little. you could really use the room for the kind of 
garden so many folks on RIU want to have. here the light is much higher
and the plants if you recall were filling out like this.

now those are 3&1/2 gallon pots and the light is 4 feet from the floor high.
BUT let it be said NONE of this would be possible with out the Email Air. by having that in place first an foremost it makes for the potential
of so many other possibilities.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 11, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> dangggggggggggggggg
> now I really feel like an old crow...........
> but I ACT young
> It is good to have you back...
> ...


i mean...as email would say....you only got 1 life to live....so why limit yourself?

that and i grew up in a rough area. and i refused to become a product of my environment....

and i've always had a natural touch for electronics/gadgets/computers and taking things apart and putting them back together.

i like to consider myself a sponge. i love to soak up information & knowledge.

knowledge IS power

thanks for the welcome backs


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 11, 2008)

bfq said:


> good to see you! (puppy)


thanks, you too!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i mean...as email would say....you only got 1 life to live....so why limit yourself?
> 
> that and i grew up in a rough area. and i refused to become a product of my environment....
> 
> ...


WOW!!! UMMM! U SOUND LIKE ME!!! AND IM PUSHING FORTY, I COULD SEE IT IF ME EYES WEREN'T SO BAD. LOL "EARLY 20'S" &$%#@!!! WHAT I WOULDN'T GIVE!!!  SOME VERY NICE QUILITIES U HAVE...PLEASE DONT EVER LOSE THEM OR LET SOMEONE TAKE THEM AWAY.!!! JUST A TWO CENTER FROM AN OLDER BULL.!!!

CANT HELP THIS....SO MRS. MCG. U AND DA BUNNY ARE TAKING TO FLIGHT~???? LOL LOL LOL! "BLACK BALLONS SUCK DONT THEY"!!! SNICKER.'

DB.~TLB! 

THINK VERTICAL. BUNNY! CHECK ME BLM SIDE, I CAN BE DONE GROW... JUST "LAZY SUSAN" THE PLANTS AND TURN'EM EVERY OTHIER....!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WOW!!! UMMM! U SOUND LIKE ME!!! AND IM PUSHING FORTY, I COULD SEE IT IF ME EYES WEREN'T SO BAD. LOL "EARLY 20'S" &$%#@!!! WHAT I WOULDN'T GIVE!!!  SOME VERY NICE QUILITIES U HAVE...PLEASE DONT EVER LOSE THEM OR LET SOMEONE TAKE THEM AWAY.!!! JUST A TWO CENTER FROM AN OLDER BULL.!!!
> 
> CANT HELP THIS....SO MRS. MCG. U AND DA BUNNY ARE TAKING TO FLIGHT~???? LOL LOL LOL! "BLACK BALLONS SUCK DONT THEY"!!! SNICKER.'
> 
> ...


you hushaby baby cuz MrsMcGreggor Be 49....
and still knows how to grow.. even if she will never learned how to grow up herself..
I am just amazed how talented the fellers are. Make a heart feel good to 
know that one can pull them selfs up by the boot straps. an not give in or give up.
and as for taking things apart and back together again.. I LOVE IT!!!
Thats the kind of world that seems most familiar. 
just finished running threw the fields of blackberries.. got a bunch.
as well had a WONDERFUL heavy rain last night. so da babies got a sweet cool treat..

But I will be danged if I still don't feel as if I got me a baby boy on me hands.

one looks like dang yep thats the stuff that dreams are made of..
the other is still making me ponder what the heck are you anyways...
time will tell time.... will tell.....

yet did find a recipe for cannabis wine..... 

and MrTHC... you is going to LOVE your NEW vortex 6"fan...
congradulations to your new grow room addition.


----------



## Darko (Jul 12, 2008)

Dude, Your talking about the same setup as i have. Read my posts, and i have pictures. Might just help you out dude. Watch the heat man. -D-


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 12, 2008)

..........................


----------



## email468 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll bet that bunny has a nice perfume rubbing up on those plants all the time ... posing.


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

bunny hash?


----------



## email468 (Jul 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> bunny hash?


LOL. I think that was on my mind as i just got done playing with my plants and noticed how sticky they are getting already.

I'm starting to get excited - i'm having some good feelings about this grow...


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

excellent! you deserve it!

i cant wait till i get my grow op all sorted and get a big grin over it. as is, it keeps me content so i cant complain.


----------



## email468 (Jul 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> excellent! you deserve it!
> 
> i cant wait till i get my grow op all sorted and get a big grin over it. as is, it keeps me content so i cant complain.


after that big bud disaster i could use a good harvest. plus that smell - if it finishes like how it is hinting this early in flowering...berrylicious!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

email dude what strains are u growing u still on white berry........lol im guessing since u said berrylicious but was just double checking


----------



## email468 (Jul 13, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> email dude what strains are u growing u still on white berry........lol im guessing since u said berrylicious but was just double checking


another 2 months or so of white berry. after that, strawberry cough (and maybe some more PPP but definitely strawberry cough).


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> another 2 months or so of white berry. after that, strawberry cough (and maybe some more PPP but definitely strawberry cough).


MrEmail Have heard you mention strawberry cough on more the one occasion.
yet can't find documentation on this plants attributes. 
could you enlighten me a little.
I LOVE STRAWBERRYS


----------



## email468 (Jul 13, 2008)

This is from Ed Rosenthal's "The Big Book of Buds: Volume 2":



> Strawberry Cough
> [Dutch Passion Seeds]
> 
> Sativa 80 / Indica 20
> ...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 13, 2008)

3 feet hight...............o my.......
this sounds really delightful for a little basement garden...
and it is a very pretty plant aswell...
an like the idea of an active effect.... 
like keeping busy...


----------



## email468 (Jul 13, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> 3 feet hight...............o my.......
> this sounds really delightful for a little basement garden...
> and it is a very pretty plant aswell...
> an like the idea of an active effect....
> like keeping busy...


yep. those are the reasons i'm going to give it a try.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 13, 2008)

*There Is Always Something Happening At Da McGreggors*


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

seeing as how bunnies clean themselves with their tongue, you might not want to let him use heavy machinery


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

Da bunny da bunny, it likes to play in the sun have some fun and then burn one......

Hello,


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Da bunny da bunny, it likes to play in the sun have some fun and then burn one......
> 
> Hello,


and dont forget doing wheelies with the Bobcat!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 14, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Da bunny da bunny, it likes to play in the sun have some fun and then burn one......
> 
> Hello,


bfq 
and dont forget doing wheelies with the Bobcat!  

MrsMcGreggor was doing wheelies today with out the bobcat...lol
went Blackberry picking with a neighbor feller that is near an dear to 
both Mr An MrsMcGreggor. grabbed a bottle of last years Blackberry wine 
and off to the fields we scampered. such giggling and silly foolishness.
and when we finished picking his field we went onto another of someone he knows BUT that I had seen da berries at. and more foolishness. people stoped. and we would visit under the shade of the trees. sip from the bottle. now MrsMcGreggor was getting Pretty crocked. this is a rarity to be sure. We stoped at His house Grabbed another bottle of wine. and continued the quest for the elusive blackberry. threw the field roads we traveled. Never to venture on a real road with the open bottle. When alas we returned to the Home of Mr an MrsMcgreggor there was MrMcGreggor 
standing with what ANOTHER bottle of wine??? ooooooooooo MrsMcGreggor stumbled into da garden.. gathered a lovely salad and herbs
with fresh summer squash to send home with the neighbor and MrMcGreggor stood giggling at the two dang fools that were stumbling around da yard wishing he to had been part of the days joyful adventure. 
now after waking from a nice 3 hour nap.ZZZZZZZZZZZZ more like passed out cold..LOL I have to tell you CO2 making is a LOT of dedicated work...
but well worth the effort..... 

{can you believe some folks would skip all this fun part an bring home a tank of Store bought CO2?}


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL what's the point of having a Bobcat if you cant pop wheelies and what's the point of making CO2 if you cant enjoy it


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 16, 2008)

.....................................
she has hairy limbs all over


----------



## email468 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! those are going to be some massive buds!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 16, 2008)

Okdoky Up Date On The Bunny Feeding Program.
Bannanas, Egg Whites, Molassis, Apple Juice, MG, And Open Sesame.
PH. With Coffee.
And Da LIKE IT!


----------



## email468 (Jul 16, 2008)

Open Sesame (from Fox Farm) is only used for one week according to the Fox Farm feeding schedule. I think Cha-Ching is the supplement used the most.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 16, 2008)

now I am confused the cha-ching is 9-50-10
the open sesame is 5-45-19
an the MG is 24-8-16
so the problem that could arrise would be the K?
to much K?
I could tell from from the leafs an way to much reading they were getting hungary for more p and k
and thats as much as I was able to figure out.
they were not sick by any means or not happy just not I don't even know how to say 
it they just seemed to say IM HUNGARY.
now there is a beastie bloom that is 0-50-30
so I was trying to aim for the middle of the road...


----------



## email468 (Jul 16, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> now I am confused the cha-ching is 9-50-10
> the open sesame is 5-45-19
> an the MG is 24-8-16
> so the problem that could arrise would be the K?
> ...


i figure it is a ploy so people like me buy all their products.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 16, 2008)

hey wait huh? Im here now


----------



## bfq (Jul 16, 2008)

hope you dont mind, but i would like to make a side trip hijack of your thread because i want your opinion on this....

organics.

to me, organics are far more trouble than they are worth. it is fairly obvious that you disagree.

what makes organics a better solution in your mind as opposed to a simple and stable chemical nutrient mix?

i ask with an open mind and am willing to be convinced i am wrong.... i have recently changed my opinion on soil vs aeroponics so i am convertable in my opinions


----------



## email468 (Jul 16, 2008)

bfq said:


> hope you dont mind, but i would like to make a side trip hijack of your thread because i want your opinion on this....
> 
> organics.
> 
> ...


The first thing you have to do is choose which definition of "organic" you're going with and go from there....


----------



## bfq (Jul 16, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Okdoky Up Date On The Bunny Feeding Program.
> Bannanas, Egg Whites, Molassis, Apple Juice, MG, And Open Sesame.
> PH. With Coffee.
> And Da LIKE IT!


that is preeeeeetty organic, no?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 16, 2008)

bfq said:


> hope you dont mind, but i would like to make a side trip hijack of your thread because i want your opinion on this....
> 
> organics.
> 
> ...


 okdoky... this is a tuff one to answer....
I live in the middle of NO where... 
Just spent $$ on 2 fans, ducting, 2x4's drywall, nails screws timer, temp gage. do I really have to spell out all the stuff thats costs $$$ so much. MrMcGreggor will skin both da bunny AND MrsMcGreggor alive.
needless to mention pots perlite, 2 banks of flows... ectectect.,..
SO ..... after putting MY husban into debt with all that. gulp figured best to dig around and get a bit creative.... I read about molasses... yep got that in the can closet. I like bananas.... and ok I can share them.... as well I read that bananas are high in potassium. and I knew this would be a LONGGGGGG grow so that gives that time to kick in. as well supposto give off a happy gas that plants like. {what ever} But I still like to eat bananas! and I figured could make for a smoother finished taste, The egg white makes a crisp surface to the soil. so its more like a green house effect under or compost effect. apple juice cuz of THC and have 13 apple trees an make apple juice from scratch. miracle grow cuz thats What I use in the garden. ph with coffee cuz thats what MY grandpa did. and WE drink coffee. AND AM JUST TICKLED PINK with open sesame cuz its the first fancy store bought plant food I have ever had. was a happy over night noticable improvement. knew they wanted more p and more k. just don't over do it. so foolishly figured If a comparison the 3 numbers along several lines of the fancy foods. and guessed an by goshed my way threw it listening to the basic needs of the plant. just might get away with out spending another 100bucks or more an more an more an more. So I could get the sprinklers for the 30 grape vines That were Planted this spring. No thats not organtic......
thats a woman trying to not end her marriage Cuz She really likes her husband. 
someday ... someday I wanna splash in da water to.
but da babys are happy! and its a LOT of fun to tinker an figure out.


----------



## bfq (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, so for you, organics arent a matter of choice so much as convenience... like my building a CFL grow because i had 20 CFL bulbs laying around and no HPS. (i actually started this grow room for a total investment of $0).

funny how we are both in the same boat of not wanting to sticker shock our spouses over our botanical habits and coming up with such diametrically opposed solutions 

thanks for your answer


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 17, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> hey wait huh? Im here now


after reading all 29 of your posts.. I have to admitt you seem like a rather
informed feller. RIU is fortunut to have you join there community.
welcome.....
will be looking forward to learning more from you in the future.
and thank you for visiting my little garden.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 17, 2008)

N= Nitrogen:
This is by far the most important element that a plant needs. 
it promotes rapid shoot growth and gives plants a healthy color.
Nitrogen is the mineral most often in short supply. Growing plants need
a plentiful an continual supply of water. Remember Water washes away or
flushes Nitrogen. 
With out sufficient Nitrogen, growth stops, and plants become pale and yellowish.
BUT... if you use to much Nitrogen YOU WILL burn da crap out of your plant.
and end up with decrease development or a stunted stressed out baby.

P=Phosphorus:
This Nutrient is less important. BUT is ESSENTIAL for healthy growth of plants
it stimulates the early formation and strong growth of roots. it is NOT readily
flushed from the soil by waterering and is needed to establish plants in smaller
quantity. BUT when they go to flower stage thats Why they cry out IM Hungary.
you need to compensate for the power the plant is using to make buds. and this is best achieved by going right to the root of the problem. so Up da P.

K=Potassiun
Next To Nitrogen potassium is second in importance and Like Nitrogen it is Flushed out By water. but at a slower rate. it strengthens plants. and enables them to 
with stand stress and resist diseases. making for a happier healthy plant. 
here again this is why when a plant go's to flower it gets hungary for potassium.
NO one likes changes... and plants just like people get to stressing when ever changes happen. sooooooooo Up da K. relieve da stress. and your plant won't get sick. Just don't go crazy... an this is why I figured bananas would be fun cuz da
bunny likes to play in da cannabis patch. as well as construction. and learning how the room all works in conjunction with air heat light.. and the occasional woops...
soooooooo I remembered back to da old days when the fellers talked about da ol mellow yellow... they were talking about bananas mellowing out cannabis. 
an it supposto mellow out da taste to. 

now time will tell just how off da bunny is in its thinking. 
But until we can have better research and development to a greater understanding of this specific plant and its fundamental needs. we kind of have to guess an by gosh
our way. and never be to hard on anyone who is willing to try. then learn from there 
success and failures. with a hardy thanks for there attempts. even if they seem silly.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 17, 2008)

Made A Garden Fresh Chicken Salad, 
To Go with Bread N Wine. 
It's A Picnic Lunch Cuz. Tomorrows BLACKBERRY PICKING DAY!!!
From Da Garden Theres.
Dill, Celery, Onions, Chives, Yellow Pepper,
Then From Da Pantry.
Homemade B&B pickles, Homemade Watermellon Pickles,
Home made Horshraddish, Homemade Hot Peppers, 
And From Da Field.
Peas

Any One wanna Go Blackberry Picking???


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

i am down for that


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> after reading all 29 of your posts.. I have to admitt you seem like a rather
> informed feller. RIU is fortunut to have you join there community.
> welcome.....
> will be looking forward to learning more from you in the future.
> and thank you for visiting my little garden.


Well thank you. Im not so sure riu is so happy about having some of his users around. The community of rollit up may be happy to have me here though. Let me know if theres anything I can help ya with and it was a pleasure to stop by mrs.McGreggor.



MrsMcGreggor said:


> Made A Garden Fresh Chicken Salad,
> To Go with Bread N Wine.
> It's A Picnic Lunch Cuz. Tomorrows BLACKBERRY PICKING DAY!!!
> From Da Garden Theres.
> ...


Sure! I took pictures of my bushes (really natures bushes I suppose) last time I went(im attaching them). Your salad sure does sound delishious. The only thing I would add would be some grapes from my grapevine.

By the way would you happen to know anything about taking care of grapevines? Mine isnt doing the best in the world. Last year it had nothing to hold it up so it didnt grow that well (it started wild in my yard and I decided to just leave it alone and not kill it or help it)
This year I staked it up the best I could and it grew almost 15 feet already since the beginning of spring (I dump all my extra nute water on it after i water the plants) It is still hangign close to the ground but it isnt supported well so I need to find out how tall they should be off the ground in order to produce well. its doign better than last year but not as well as it should be i dont think.
if I can get it producing better then Im going to do that trick you were telling me about...
I may try to find some way to start a few cuttings from it.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Any One wanna Go Blackberry Picking???


if you don't mind me eating more than i pick


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> if you don't mind me eating more than i pick


Picking can be done pretty easily enough just with one person, the second person is needed for company and conversation. lol


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Picking can be done pretty easily enough just with one person, the second person is needed for company and conversation. lol


and to roll and pass


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 18, 2008)

bfq said:


> and to roll and pass



ooops i forgot about that

what he said^^^


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 18, 2008)

Mr Email:if you don't mind me eating more than i pick 
__________________


mountianstar said:


> Picking can be done pretty easily enough just with one person, the second person is needed for company and conversation. lol


OK OK OK ............... HOG WASH!!!! 
Mr.Email... ya got into da bunnies bucket............ shame on you....
but that would not have mattered had you only eaten what was in YOU'RE Bucket!!! had there been anything in your bucket!!!!!
An. Mr Mountianstrar: still have not weighed your bucket.... LOL O man
do you ever like the home made CO2.......... hickup... hickup....

it was funny when that neighbor fellers wife got home an saw MrsMcGreggor handing
her hubby da bottle........ ooooooooooooooo he was busted out right.. opps. But aint it cool Dat MrsMcGreggor simmered her down so fast with da chicken salad and bread.....
As fer BFQ.... we left ya da cel phone so just call when ever ya come to..
we will find ya.. not to worry..
gosh I love making co2................. 


hick up................

btw weighed in at 4 LBS........ with out da BFQ bucket....
BTW
AN
where da heck did we leave BFQ at anyway???
Mr E-mail an Mr.Mountainstar do you remember???



hick up................


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

Sooo! I turn my back, ok chair!~ for a second, and ur out lushen' it up with the neighbor......!!!! And drinking with an under~aged, bunny???
~"picking blackberries" is that what u kids call "it" now a days' lol!
driving the back roads all "gangster"! Shame......!!! Lol lol lol! Way jelous.

The babies are looking great, i think we can call them big girls now!!! 
very nice! 

da bunny, is such a busy body tease'... "in my dreams, i run in fields of fog...! And then i wake'. ~bake~ and roll amungst me trees...

the cannabis plant wants hardly any n' during the bloom phase... Some but not much!
i would watch yur p's~ and k's~, if the burn comes, she will show it on her tips "leafs", and will start to yellow from the bottom up... Once this starts, its ok for the tips' but if the yellow starts flush with what u know' at the 1/2 strength, with plenty of run~off. Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

Dirtbag shows up....wtf! Happened here?????? U kids!!! Ok the chair can do 25miles @ 4mph i'll start the search!!! Lol  db.


HMMMM' I'LL START IN THE KITCHEN, AND BASEMENT! GIGGLE~GIGGLE "HICKUP"!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Sooo! I turn my back, ok chair!~ for a second, and ur out lushen' it up with the neighbor......!!!! And drinking with an under~aged, bunny???
> ~"picking blackberries" is that what u kids call "it" now a days' lol!
> driving the back roads all "gangster"! Shame......!!! Lol lol lol! Way jelous.
> 
> ...


*WEll where The Heck Were YOU *
*When We Needed A Ride On da *
*TLB????*
*some designated driver you are.... sheese *


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

I figured u stole it! Causen it wasnt in the drive....hijacked! 
"dude where's my car"? What's my tattoo say "sweet" ~what's mine say? "dude"!!! Lol db.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 18, 2008)

hello mrsmcgregor How are you today?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 18, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> hello mrsmcgregor How are you today?


 
hickup,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hu????


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

THC is the designated driver?!?!?!

How's my driving? 
I think we're parked man.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

How much did the anchor weigh??? "u forgot" ???


----------



## South Texas (Jul 18, 2008)

Professional People of the Weed has confirmed time & time again that 100% Organically grown Bud is richer, fuller in Body, less harsh & better all-around than plants grown with chemicals. The yield itself can be as much or more than chemically grown plants. Look at FDD's outdoor grow for example. However, the heart of the issue is to follow the money. The analogy that something is 'Dirt Cheap' is the core of the Organic VS Chemically grown plants. The Dirt people has no Board of Directors, big Refineries, Share Holders, etc. They don't spend Billions of dollars marketing their product. Feasibility & Sales Experts are not hired to create eye-candy for the masses. Promises of Jack & the Bean Stalk is not advertised. The Wind People does not place Adds. at considerable cost to promote their turbulence. The Sun People does not brag about it's powerful Lumens, wattage, light moving ability, nor the natural vitamins & other natural health enhancing attributes. Worm Castings is the most nutrient enriched source known to man, to date. The Spokesman for the Worm People has gone to ground, not to be bothered with the rise & fall of the Stock Market. And let's not forget the Little People. All of the micro-organisms & bacterial Tribes that work 24/7 to create the perfect balance for all life forms. Working together millimeter by millimeter, the Worm People & the Little People mend a perfectly balanced fabric to found the perfect structure for all plant life. The healthy plant life then supports the higher-ups, Animals, People, etc. Trying to copy that perfect balance is where the great divide begins between natural & made-made. The Wright Brothers Plane was a great feat to mankind. Compared to the Humming Bird, we should be humbled. Wasn't that the plan? To copy the bird of flight? The comparison between the two is really embarrassing. Let's look at modern day examples of man trying to copy a perfect balance & the money trail. 
Once again, just like last year, Rover the dog, & Fluffy the cat has fleas again. During prime time TV, advertisements costing literally $1,000's of dollars per second proclaims that our loved Pets can be free of Fleas & Ticks from just one drop of Holy Water. Any responsible pet owner worth their weight in salt would at least be compassionate enough to rid Rover & Fluffy of the constant torment inflicting the pets. A browse through the Vet's waiting room will show a vast display of advertisements of one-stop-shopping. Peace on earth for only $20. per drop, every 30 days. But what choice do we have, for the sake of our pets? The Vet. & his Staff does not want to talk about the "Other" little people. I had really hoped that the Vets. cared more about the pets than the pet dollar. Not so. It's all about the buck. The Organic solution is buying Beneficial Nematodes. The cost is terrible, $7.00 to $10.00 for 1 to 2 million Nematodes. If fed & watered properly, they will de-flea your yard in 3 weeks. After a month, you'll want to invite the owners of flea ridden dogs over to feed the now, 8 million nematodes. Of course they eat ants, termites, grasshoppers, grub worms,etc., but I'm not getting paid to advertise.
The point thus far is to show where man has failed miserably at attempting to mimic the natural & balanced order of things. I must admit that in the early 80's, I too thought Miracle Grow & Peter's Plant Food was the greatest thing since... Pink Floyd. For an instant effect, it appears to be a wonderful thing. The plants appearance suddenly glows with vigor. It's a beautiful thing. Surely I've done the right thing since the plant is SO healthy looking! Right? Can't compete with this type of result! Stay tuned for part 2.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahhh.... water is a chemical.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 18, 2008)

yea i know email is sick of that argument....

and frankly so am i....


the only reason i try and use organic stuff is for better break down/disposability as referring to mediums and such


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea i know email is sick of that argument....
> 
> and frankly so am i....
> 
> ...


my point being when you make that strong of an argument, the words need to be more precise and terms like "natural" and "organic" require a definition.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 18, 2008)

i completely agree


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for the long and humorous answer, South Texas 

email, quite simply, organic just means it has a carbon molecule stuck on it... but when i was asking about organic i meant the some assembly required approach of using things like compost and coffee and bananas and other witch doctor steps to create your own little microcosm in the soil or grow medium. to me, store bought organics are almost as easy to deal with as the chemical mad scientist baths we use.... cept no adding hydrogen-peroxide 

Mrs McGreggor, sorry i passed out trying to hot wire the TLB... i am kind of a light weight after smoking my meager produce for awhile and when i met up with the serious bunny buds... well, it was all over


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 18, 2008)

I woke up.....
anyone ever find BFQ?????
BTW MrBlunts you sure missed a silly day.....
Whatcha think of da babys now??? dem is getting bigger
and hairy.... it sure is fun... you and the other fellers should
be proud. ya taught da bunny an MrsMcGreggor well....

HAY MRBLUNTS!!!! Ya Found BFQ....

Btw bunny woke up in da briar patch.... kind of upset coming home 
with an empty bucket.... N No ride

*MY goodnes*...... proof again that everything in *Texas* is *BIG*
did ya see da size of dat post??? 
Dang...IF was ta go COMPLEATLY organtic.
would be arrested... We aint supposto Have Dat stuff Growing outside
Da Kitchen Window to dump left overs on. 
sheese,,,,,,,


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 19, 2008)

*Dis Was On Da Roll.....*


*Picked Big Basket Of Peas Today From Da Garden Dis Time.*
*Babys Got A Sweet Drink Of Fresh Thunderstorm Water..*
*.........Dem Are Happy Hairy Youngings.......*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

U prob. Ate them in yur blackberry wine black~out...


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

buns up bunny LOL


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 20, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *Dis Was On Da Roll.....*
> 
> 
> *Picked Big Basket Of Peas Today From Da Garden Dis Time.*
> ...


thats cute. I like the labels


----------



## email468 (Jul 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *Dis Was On Da Roll.....*
> 
> 
> *Picked Big Basket Of Peas Today From Da Garden Dis Time.*
> ...


Wow! that bunny looks familiar or maybe it is just the angle


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 21, 2008)

pea picking trucks out out this morning....
going to flag down a combinder and get 2 ice cream buckets of peas
to freeze for the winter... nice when ya don't have to shuck em..
{but I do like to watch an old movie an shuck peas at Night}
and More berrie picking... 
MrMcGreggor bottled up his beer yeaterday. an that means One 5
thats all just a small batch of rasberry wine to get mixed an go in.
Babys have gone CRAZY!!! they are spilling off the wire table... Opps's
clowns have over doubled in size. NO yellow... NO burn.....
someone up there must like me.


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> Wow! that bunny looks familiar or maybe it is just the angle


dude, that is the WRONG type of bunny


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Babys have gone CRAZY!!! they are spilling off the wire table... Opps's
> clowns have over doubled in size. NO yellow... NO burn.....
> someone up there must like me.


yay! and yay!

dunno about up there, but we down here like ya


----------



## email468 (Jul 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> pea picking trucks out out this morning....
> going to flag down a combinder and get 2 ice cream buckets of peas
> to freeze for the winter... nice when ya don't have to shuck em..
> {but I do like to watch an old movie an shuck peas at Night}
> ...


that's great news!


----------



## email468 (Jul 21, 2008)

bfq said:


> dude, that is the WRONG type of bunny


yeah... you'd think so wouldn't ya?


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

imma hiding my cats in case yer equally confused on the whole pussy theory too


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> pea picking trucks out out this morning....
> going to flag down a combinder and get 2 ice cream buckets of peas
> to freeze for the winter... nice when ya don't have to shuck em..
> {but I do like to watch an old movie an shuck peas at Night}
> ...


I hate shelling peas so I understand you there. My pea plants didnt do really anything this year. I only planted the for the wife so I guess thats ok, I dont eat green peas



bfq said:


> imma hiding my cats in case yer equally confused on the whole pussy theory too


ha ha yall are wrong....


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

TY for noticing


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 21, 2008)

bfq said:


> imma hiding my cats in case yer equally confused on the whole pussy theory too


Im confused .....

Bfq must hae been talking about THC's Junge cat....???
me got puppy dog not kitty meow.

BUT got 2 ice cream buckets of peas all washed an ready to 
Blanch,Vacume seal N freeze. Makes a total of 3 gallons for the winter.
and A WHOLE big bucket of Blackberry's.
a good day a good day indeed.
Tomorrow hummmmmmmmmm....
da beans...??? have to get to da green beans.
Want to make a BUNCH of pickled dilly beans this year to..
go's with the home made bloody mary mix....
But da tomatoes are NOT even close to ready yet...


----------



## email468 (Jul 21, 2008)

i like tomato sandwiches! no scratch that ... i LOVE tomato sandwiches!!! yummy.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 21, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOO me to.... with a bit o basil an cheese warmed up.
an just a little sprinkle of curry... thats some good stuff.


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor, there are times when i talk that you are far better suited to just smile and nod... if you get what i am talking about the horror of it might scar you for life


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 21, 2008)

bfq said:


> MrsMcGreggor, there are times when i talk that you are far better suited to just smile and nod... if you get what i am talking about the horror of it might scar you for life


hey now, no bein dirty to mrsmcgreggor. There is a mrmcgreggor ya know....
That and her friends may hold you off the roof of the house by your feet *ahem, clears throat*


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

oh no, i wouldnt dream of it! i only harass the willing 

however, i do have a twisted, evil little mind and it cant be helped 

i would never give MrMcGreggor, Da Bunny nor any of the lovely Mrs' friends any reason to hold me off a ledge by my feet


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 21, 2008)

bfq said:


> oh no, i wouldnt dream of it! i only harass the willing
> 
> however, i do have a twisted, evil little mind and it cant be helped
> 
> i would never give MrMcGreggor, Da Bunny nor any of the lovely Mrs' friends any reason to hold me off a ledge by my feet



didnt think so, just checking


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> MrsMcGreggor, there are times when i talk that you are far better suited to just smile and nod... if you get what i am talking about the horror of it might scar you for life


*BFQ.....*
*You Are Band From This Post!!!!*
*not sure why.... but got a funny feeling might be best dat way.... LOL LOL LOL *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
**
_*I tried to warn ya...*_


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 22, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *BFQ.....*
> *You Are Band From This Post!!!!*
> *not sure why.... but got a funny feeling might be best dat way.... LOL LOL LOL *
> *.*
> ...


dang mrs mcgreggor are those the plants you put in flower on the 4th of july? I normally dont like my girls so hairy but the plant kind I prefer that way. My wife dosent grow weed or smoke it but she loves your pictures with da bunny in them.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 22, 2008)

ofcourse dem are... dem are da only ones i got... 
say howdy to da wife from Mrs & Mr & da Bunny.
ya got kind of a little letter coming... ummmmmm was out picking peas.
got a big basket full.. for a neighbor this time.
and I have to do da beans... got all the barries taken care of an 
put up a total of 3 gallons of peas put up yesterday 2 gal from da trucks. one from da garden. I was tired when I finished.
woops forgot to add got the rasberry wine started... 48 hours and I add the Yeast..
the little ones said they like rasberries... then again them seem to like anything fermented...


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

proving yet again i am the sorta thing they ban


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> proving yet again i am the sorta thing they ban


no worries - loudblunts gets all the love anyway


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Hairly legs...is great! If'en the farm girl is busy getting dirty!!!

"in the garden" pervs.!!!

Go~on bubber "hold'em by one leg this time".... And dont drop him like u did that last feller...member how upset'en pa' got last time.' !!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

good thing i landed on my head, huh?


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> no worries - loudblunts gets all the love anyway


attention whore that he is


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> attention whore that he is


oh he deserves it - otherwise i'd be complaining


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> no worries - loudblunts gets all the love anyway


I KNOW HUH!!!...."SNIFFLE"  "WHY CANT U BE MORE LIKE MR. LOUDBLUNTS"???? HE'S THE OLDER BROTHER WE NEVER SEE, HE'S JUST HELD OVER OUR HEADS NO MATTER HOW HARD WE TRY...
"SNIFFLE"~"SNORT"~BALLING"


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I KNOW HUH!!!...."SNIFFLE"  "WHY CANT U BE MORE LIKE MR. LOUDBLUNTS"???? HE'S THE OLDER BROTHER WE NEVER SEE, HE'S JUST HELD OVER OUR HEADS NO MATTER HOW HARD WE TRY...
> "SNIFFLE"~"SNORT"~BALLING"


just gotta get used to playing second fiddle i guess.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh he deserves it - otherwise i'd be complaining


yeah he does... but no worries, we pay attention to your words too


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah he does... but no worries, we pay attention to your words too


heeheeheeheehee - that's a little disconcerting


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Well crap that means im third string....!!>>>??? Im putting my instrument away...im'a be smoking behind the gym if im needed.........lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well crap that means im third string....!!>>>??? Im putting my instrument away...im'a be smoking behind the gym if im needed.........lol


nah - i think you made second string - i got demoted.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well crap that means im third string....!!>>>??? Im putting my instrument away...im'a be smoking behind the gym if im needed.........lol


hey dont complain, some of us just get to stack the chairs


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

huh? what? im a little lost....

im going to attempt spending the day updating on my people's journals....


im eating a nice turkey sandwich and im about to roll up and get to reading!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Crap big brother's home....ima go play in the yard.lol lol lol!

Hey e' lets go play trucks in the dirt. Or maybe the swing set.!!! Lol

@lb.~ nice to see u..."turkey"......sandwich.! Been off for a bit here but, man all are on today...nice. db.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> huh? what? im a little lost....
> 
> im going to attempt spending the day updating on my people's journals....
> 
> ...


just smile and nod man, smile and nod


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

we weren't talking about you or anything LB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Mrs. Mcg.....~mr blunts has e' in a head lock again...."stop it"... 'hitting lb in the head with a toy truck..."let him go"!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

look at all the chaos... and yet, *i* am the one that gets in trouble


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Well ya! You have prob. Heard the term "scape goat" its not so baahaaad. Lol db.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

heh

honest, one of my side gigs is "professional scape goat for hire".... funny how it ALWAYS works out that way


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> heh
> 
> honest, one of my side gigs is "professional scape goat for hire".... funny how it ALWAYS works out that way


i've gotten far in life knowing how to pass the blame!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Ive worked on that confused~stupid look, with the finger point.!!! Lol and now that i have the criplet card to play it never fails...


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

poor MrsM... she is gonna show up and find this mess we made in her thread and beat us all


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

I know, she hates it when were all on and she misses this... But she is great at paybacks...lol db.~


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> look at all the chaos... and yet, *i* am the one that gets in trouble


nah, just a lil warning is all.
just wanted to drop in to say hello to everyone before I go out to check on my veggies and my babies.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> huh? what? im a little lost....
> 
> im going to attempt spending the day updating on my people's journals....
> 
> ...


{sitting on MrBlunts Knee,,, head aganst his chest.... looking up....}
MrBlunts....??? long pause....
how come da kids act like this when you aint around??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 22, 2008)

iono!!?!?!?!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 22, 2008)

me neder................longggggggg shy


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 25, 2008)

HAY THC....
havent spoken to you in a while how ya doing buddy?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Good recovering, and still trying to get the wall up and ditch all plastic.. So any pic's and how is da bunny today.!!! Me


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 25, 2008)

nawwwwwwwwww been busy canning dilly beans freezing green beans an blackberry picking got a 5 of rasberry co2 going.... and one crazy week... just a really crazy week I pm'ed you about


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

they had bannanas N apples N molassis N MG. N Open sesame N ya know if ya give em coffee they are UP ALL NIGHT!!! could be da lights....ya know these little piggys have been eatting 2 bannanas each every week for a while now.
tomomorrow they will get a nice little drink of fresh thundstorm rain water 
that was just caught in da buckets.... 
As well they like the Rasberry CO2...
But are really Looking forward to MrsMcGreggors Favorite... The Blackberry CO2...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

i wish i lived closer to you....i'd love to be your apprentice


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i wish i lived closer to you....i'd love to be your apprentice


what MY mentor says WHAT????
are you kidding me.... LOL LOL thats high praise indeed.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol agreed lb' she comes for help,,, and ends up schooling us...!!! In life co2 and yard work,,, then.....................................!!!

Flash******************************************************

ima be walking into stuff for the day now... Very nice "bunny"!!! With all those bananas have u checked for monkeys in that tree.!!!  db.~tlb!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

mrblunts... did ya notice how them is falling off the table....
this is the wounded baby... the other one well thats WAY bigger..
but the hairy limbs are just starting to really develope. ya know thats going to be the bigger plant. it is amazing 2 plants treated the same well asside from almost splitting one in half can be soooooooooooo differnt

HI HI THC..... or should i say little Johnny apple seed...
ya know dem like da apple juice to


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> what MY mentor says WHAT????
> are you kidding me.... LOL LOL thats high praise indeed.


no im not.

you know what you're doing...you just needed some guidance in this particular plant species?

plus i could learn about the hydroponic heating system and the wine making...lol


i want to know it all!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> mrblunts... did ya notice how them is falling off the table....
> this is the wounded baby... the other one well thats WAY bigger..
> but the hairy limbs are just starting to really develope. ya know thats going to be the bigger plant. it is amazing 2 plants treated the same well asside from almost splitting one in half can be soooooooooooo differnt
> 
> ...


yea i seen them....they are looking great! im proud!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

There will be a wine making class comming up....
a long distance wine making class....
could prove to be fun. looks like it is a definate triple batch of blackberrys
{thats a LOT of picking} have had Mountain star out gathering. so we will be making wine together. I have the tools. he has the stuff I sent to him. so i figure i can keep pretty good track of alchol content here with the hydromiter and convey info long distance that way. should prove to be fun.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

i might need a package as well, if you're up for it.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

not a problem.... can you get your hands on blackberries??
or the next batch I am thinking should be peach.... way harder to make..
not a good choice for a first attempt..
then its the apple wine. mmmmmmmmmmmm make a lot of apple wine.
brown sugar apple. rudishiner {excelent flavor}.. how ever ya spell it... sweet apple. con apple. an ya know what I found a recipe for cannabis wine... have been really studying it... well i beg to differ from there recipe so I may have to modify it.... but ya know that could be fun if anyone was ever stuck with a bunch of hermies or males. or just the excess thats cut off. there really is no need to waste anything when one gets creative. ooooooooooooooooo an I make a mean truffel candy for christmas. with grand marnier liq.......... ooooooo its good stuff. well .....
hummmmmmmmmmmm can you guess what I am thinking????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

lol not exactly....?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol not exactly....?


silly make a thick batch of double rich cannabis cream longggggggggggggg and lowwwwwwwww in the crock pot an make truffel candy....
grand marnie Drk rich german choc. double rich cream an some of da babys.... mrsmcgreggor is wicked in da kitchen.

BUT what kind of wine do you want to make???
truly I have all kinds of recipies. tried an true..
if you recall way last winter... kind of mentioned it... well now ya can see I don't fib.
sounded silly even to me when I was writting 2 or 4 -5's a pop... but well thats life on the prarie.


----------



## bfq (Jul 27, 2008)

oh that could be dangerous!

talk about a vicious circle... i got lit last night and hit the box of truffles hard... with those around i would wind up in a heap on the kitchen floor


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> silly make a thick batch of double rich cannabis cream longggggggggggggg and lowwwwwwwww in the crock pot an make truffel candy....
> grand marnie Drk rich german choc. double rich cream an some of da babys.... mrsmcgreggor is wicked in da kitchen.
> 
> BUT what kind of wine do you want to make???
> ...


would i be greedy if i said everything?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

perhaps it is time for me to tell the story of Mr. & MrsMcGreggor an da brownies here. have told it in another place on riu... but its a funny story, and TRUE....


long long time ago. Mrsmcgreggor went to her kitchen and prepared a pan of fresh home made brownies.. She ground her own flour, whipped the eggs to a lemon yellow.
added fancy chocolates from germany Then with a knife she carved a woven design of peanutbutter to meld into the chocolate goodness,
All the time telling Mr mcgreggor he had best stay out of the brownies,,, 
MrMcgreggor would nod yes dear in compliance. As MrMcGreggor often will.....
OOOOO the aroma of warm slow baking brownies filled the air. AND again MrsMcGreggor said MrMcGreggor if you know whats good for you ... YOU best say out of the brownies, MrMcGreggor hiding behind his newspaper grunted ya ya ya again.
when the brownies were done MrsMcGreggor ever so carefully Cut one brownie from the pan. the chocolate ritchness melted in her mouth. she smiled at mrmcgreggor still hiding behind his paper. and said "Honey I love Ya..... I gotta to go Lay down...... STAY OUT OF THE BROWNIES IF YA KNOW WHATS GOOD FOR YOU!" MrMcGreggor again grunted in compliance and MrsMcGreggor stumbled off to her bed. and passed out cold. 
Some time latter MrsMcGreggor woke in somewhat a cloud of stupor an went out to see if All was well with the world. 
What she Found when she opened Her bedroom door was more funny that anything one could imagine. FOR there was MrMcGreggor
CRAWLING across the floor in his Underwear, A Brownie Cliched Tight in his little hand.
with the most Pathetic look on his face. 
MrsMcGreggor sized up the situation real FAST when she saw even the crumbs in the pan were missing.. MrMcGreggor groaned....."Oh Honey I THINK I HAVE VIRTIGO!"
Laughing for thats all she Could really do. MrsMcGreggor helped his sorry underwear clad bottom from the floor and tucked him off to bed. 
and told Em...." Honey You aint got Vertigo... you got a good case of eating ALL MY brownies..."


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> would i be greedy if i said everything?


 You are My mentor. 
you MrBlunts have been there on Happy days 
an on the saddest of days.
there is NO way I could ever repay you for all that and more.
My garden would not be possible with out you for YOU were the Only one I could ever find that took the time to teach me the proper way.
from that much has been learned many friends made.
much courage gained. 
greedy???
YOU???
nooooooooooooooooo if I could give you all I had it still
would not compair to all you have so grashiously offered me.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 27, 2008)

yeppers. Ive got that thread started in the other place mrsmcgreggor
Lb you should know where to find it if ya wanna get on it as well. I think you can figure that out anyways you know the other places I post @.
Actually you two are the main reason I even came back over here. As you see I aint posting much.

I think making wine is going to be fun. Already Ive almost gotten bit by a rattlesnake and scared the poo out of a deer.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> yeppers. Ive got that thread started in the other place mrsmcgreggor
> Lb you should know where to find it if ya wanna get on it as well. I think you can figure that out anyways you know the other places I post @.
> Actually you two are the main reason I even came back over here. As you see I aint posting much.
> 
> I think making wine is going to be fun. Already Ive almost gotten bit by a rattlesnake and scared the poo out of a deer.


that aint da way I pick blackberres..
you gotta work on your technique


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> perhaps it is time for me to tell the story of Mr. & MrsMcGreggor an da brownies here. have told it in another place on riu... but its a funny story, and TRUE....
> 
> 
> long long time ago. Mrsmcgreggor went to her kitchen and prepared a pan of fresh home made brownies.. She ground her own flour, whipped the eggs to a lemon yellow.
> ...


Oh my goodness now that is an amusing story.
Did he not know what magical goodies lay within the brownies or did he just not expect them to be THAT magical?
I bet to this day he still tells company to stay out of the brownies if you know whats good for you. lol

actually that is my own problem with brownies, I make them strong anyways (as most people do) and the brownie taste so good that I have to eat more than one, but one is really all thats needed... I also use cupcake pans for mine, it makes them prettier as well as a better judgment of servings.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

Star, I FUCKING KNEW THAT WAS YOU....just didnt say shit.

im trying to increase my posting at the other place.... im still trying to move in. yanno


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 27, 2008)

and i dont know where to pick blackberries around here.


i would love to try that canna wine as well...lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Oh my goodness now that is an amusing story.
> Did he not know what magical goodies lay within the brownies or did he just not expect them to be THAT magical?
> I bet to this day he still tells company to stay out of the brownies if you know whats good for you. lol
> 
> actually that is my own problem with brownies, I make them strong anyways (as most people do) and the brownie taste so good that I have to eat more than one, but one is really all thats needed... I also use cupcake pans for mine, it makes them prettier as well as a better judgment of servings.


being a guy or being its a guy thing.... he pretends to listen... 
BUT the best thing that came out of it is he learned when I say stay out of somthing he listens... BTW that was a STRONG batch even by MY standrds..


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> that aint da way I pick blackberres..
> you gotta work on your technique


believe me, next year will be much better when I dont have so many things that need to be done. Ill be able to go pick daily(or every other day) and gradually build up alot.
You have any ideas for repelling massive swarms of junebugs outdoors? they pretty much kiled everything that I would have been able to use this year...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> believe me, next year will be much better when I dont have so many things that need to be done. Ill be able to go pick daily(or every other day) and gradually build up alot.
> You have any ideas for repelling massive swarms of junebugs outdoors? they pretty much kiled everything that I would have been able to use this year...


oooooooo yuck crunch chrunch crunch.. them is ickey nasty things.
I will look in my books. to be sure.
I have the plight of the lady bugs. when it turns fall the white house
turns to a moving orange eeeeeeeeee... but i found somthing that really works for that... can not even think it that was june bugs eeeeeeee
thats the stuff that bad dreams are made of.
I will find you some solution.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

this thread is still alive


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Star, I FUCKING KNEW THAT WAS YOU....just didnt say shit.
> 
> im trying to increase my posting at the other place.... im still trying to move in. yanno


Go ahead and set up a base in a thread bro. I was recentlly made mod there got something near 1400 post already in 2 months as of the 27th....since I got out here I spend 9-% of my time on there.
How did you find out for sure who I am tho, i mean it aint that hard to see it by nature of post as well as both handles have to do with the same thing... did one of the peeps clue you in or did ya see my thread?



MrsMcGreggor said:


> being a guy or being its a guy thing.... he pretends to listen...
> BUT the best thing that came out of it is he learned when I say stay out of somthing he listens... BTW that was a STRONG batch even by MY standrds..


a mouse trap would have taught him that a lot easier, plus you woulda had another brownie when you got up. lol



MrsMcGreggor said:


> oooooooo yuck crunch chrunch crunch.. them is ickey nasty things.
> I will look in my books. to be sure.
> I have the plight of the lady bugs. when it turns fall the white house
> turns to a moving orange eeeeeeeeee... but i found somthing that really works for that... can not even think it that was june bugs eeeeeeee
> ...


they suck the juice out of a couple portions of the berries and then in a week the berry pretty much either dies or then recovers. Ive gotten to where I whack a bush with my sword a few times to knock em off before I start raiding that bush for any that aint all dried up an stuff. But now its pretty much devastated the berry population out there down to about 1/4 of what was out there.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> this thread is still alive


AND KICKING.............! DB.~TLB!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> AND KICKING.............! DB.~TLB!


BUTT!!!!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> BUTT!!!!


lol.......


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> this thread is still alive


what... *what ......what........???*

*ya know we been here.*
*Da dates don't fib..... *

*soooooooooooooooooo......*
*perhaps the question should be *
*#1....ARE you still alive????*
*#2....how ya been?*
*#3....whatcha doing??*
*#4.....and should you really be doing that??? *
*nope best to strike number 3 an number 4..... *
*we just cut BFQ down from the last time......... *
*poor BFQ...*


*hi THC*
*hi MrEmail*
*hi MrMtnStar*
*and I just know MrBFQ is learking someplace not to fer away....*


----------



## bfq (Jul 28, 2008)

Answers:
#1... barely, it was yard work day... the riding mower wanted to be pushed, the push mower wanted to be jump started cause the rider got it...

#2... been better... harvest happens again in about a week though 

#3... you DONT want to know 

#4... if i dont do it, who will? 

never feel sorry for me, i like the abuse


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 28, 2008)

bfq said:


> Answers:
> 
> never feel sorry for me, i like the abuse




*well..... den .......ok.....??*
*I suppose.....*
*I'll Will be Here to patch ya back up...*


----------



## bfq (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, i need a medic today for sure!

(notice i didnt make any nurse jokes? i get extra credit for that!)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 28, 2008)

bfq said:


> (notice i didnt make any nurse jokes? i get extra credit for that!)


 http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=Hv75P0IMwy9MlRa8OLrRxg%3D%3Dwise choice to be sure.................
note you were NOT Band from da last few posts...
dats cuz we all really likes ya......
but don't ya just hate it when dis happens??


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 28, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> what... *what ......what........???*
> 
> *ya know we been here.*
> *Da dates don't fib..... *
> ...


ello!
Anyone following the wine lesson go check out what Ive been up to. He he
Im going picking agin early in the mornign. 8am! since its that early im gonna be driving out there. Fook walking 2 miles @ 8in the morning


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

*Today....*
*MrEmail Put Up Pretty Pic.*
*an *
*THC put up pretty pic.*
*So Da Bunny Put up Pretty Pic To......*


*Pic Was taken Right After a Thunderstorm...*
*Whatcha Mean Dem Supposto be Outside to have Dat Matter...*
*Dat Should not Matter when it was Such a Nice Thunderstorm.*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Flash...............................................................................!
Man were did the keyboard go???????????!!!

??? It's clear here' weeer did that flash come from??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Flash...............................................................................!
> Man were did the keyboard go???????????!!!
> 
> ??? It's clear here' weeer did that flash come from??? Db.~tlb!


nice type effect!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

*Da Bunny:*
*running threw the garden arms out streched....*
*jumping into Thc's lap. give em a big hug....*
*" Now stop crabbing bout me in da other rooms baby".*

*and in da back ground we here...*
*MrsMcGreggor....*
*"will you 2 dang fools be more careful round da garden please!!!"*


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *Today....*
> *MrEmail Put Up Pretty Pic.*
> *an *
> *THC put up pretty pic.*
> ...



MrsMcGreggor what strain o' weed is that? Do you know? You were looking @ that pre 98 bubba kush in that other place a few days ago, You have prettyfull leaves too.....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

*Got da boo boo from MrEmail...*


*Go's to show ya Don't Believe Everything Ya Read.*


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *Got da boo boo from MrEmail...*
> 
> *Go's to show ya Don't Believe Everything Ya Read.*


I would never hurt you or da bunny - not even accidentally... 

but you have to approach me from the front....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> MrsMcGreggor what strain o' weed is that? Do you know? You were looking @ that pre 98 bubba kush in that other place a few days ago, You have prettyfull leaves too.....


thats a white widow...
but next to this





it ... it 
well I want that Bubba... can ya blame me.....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> I would never hurt you or da bunny - not even accidentally...
> 
> but you have to approach me from the front....


ummm hummmm.....
i figured dat out


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

if you like weed with autumn colors ... you should check out the somango too...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

dats pretty enough to knock da 
other eye out.... and what are the attributes of that...
and PLEASE don't tell me its a clone thing only please


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> dats pretty enough to knock da
> other eye out.... and what are the attributes of that...
> and PLEASE don't tell me its a clone thing only please


it is one of Soma's strains...
Soma Seeds - Somango


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

very simular to the strawberry cough
accept its a tall sucker.... my goodness thats pretty..
I would like try growing another one or 2 another time
but kind of wanna make em differnt..from dis grow.... btw I read the 
somango prefers organtic... hummmmmmmmm ya know never thought to even concider that part of looking....





that is pretty and I do like the autumn colors.....


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> thats a white widow...
> but next to this
> 
> 
> ...



no I dont blame you. im going to offer a trade of some things when I get clones ready. If i get a cut im making a mom and you can have some of course...


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> very simular to the strawberry cough
> accept its a tall sucker.... my goodness thats pretty..
> I would like try growing another one or 2 another time
> but kind of wanna make em differnt..from dis grow.... btw I read the
> ...


I think ALL of Soma's seeds say prefer organic because Soma prefers organic...

ORGANIC MARIJUANA SOMA STYLE

cool book - i really like what he does with this little dirt trolley thing!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think ALL of Soma's seeds say prefer organic because Soma prefers organic...
> 
> ORGANIC MARIJUANA SOMA STYLE
> 
> cool book - i really like what he does with this little dirt trolley thing!


thank you MrEmail....
that looks like a good book.....
I learn so much around you fellers...

sorry had to scoot so fast a bit ago... had a real airshow
happening over the house... crop dusters were here...
a chopper.... he turns on a dime right over the house.. then zoom
wayBeLow......................................................
Really neat to watch...Arthur gets REAL upset at first. so 
MrsMcGreggor has to take em out and prove its all ok... Nothing 
going to hert your ma ma.... then Arthur is just fine....
SO NO BUGS tonight...... Rasberry CO2 is almost ready to go into
the 2ed fermintation.... checked with the hydromiter this AM...
so that means hope the students have there homework done....
will be needing a proper weigh in.... so that the bunny can make
calculations according to that weight.


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> thank you MrEmail....
> that looks like a good book.....
> I learn so much around you fellers...
> 
> ...


it is a good book. it is actually inspiring me to want to try an organic soil grow. though that probably won't be until next year when i have some of my own worm castings to use - though the little buggers are reproducing - they are still pretty sparse in my bin.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaa know whatchamean....
I used up most my compost pile this spring with the grapes..
BUT all apples dat fall from da trees are going in and all coffee grounds
refuse from da wine.. beer.....
and and and... are going in it.
O BTW... FYI... tomatoes are ready made a tomato sand lastnight and thought of you........... mmmmmmmm yummy had herloom tomatoes... yep started in da 
basement garden.... really made it special.


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaa know whatchamean....
> I used up most my compost pile this spring with the grapes..
> BUT all apples dat fall from da trees are going in and all coffee grounds
> refuse from da wine.. beer.....
> ...


i'm probably a couple weeks away from ripe tomatoes (but i'm in a cooler zone than you i think).


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm probably a couple weeks away from ripe tomatoes (but i'm in a cooler zone than you i think).


 don't know about that.............. lol lol lol 
um your forgetting I started mine in FEB.... yaaaaaaaaaa 
it was a longgggggggggggg cold winter
but in all truth the little basement garden made all the differance
just chased all them winter blues away....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> no I dont blame you. im going to offer a trade of some things when I get clones ready. If i get a cut im making a mom and you can have some of course...


nope not ignorring you....
just speechless at even da thought............
{if mrmcgreggor was home goodness would he ever love you for making me speechless}


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> nope not ignorring you....
> just speechless at even da thought............
> {if mrmcgreggor was home goodness would he ever love you for making me speechless}


lol. Im sexing young ones now under 12/12 fluros so hopefully it wont be long, lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

wanna see a PIC!!!!!
an how come ya have to sex em when they are clones only?
I mean everything I read said that was the only way one can get 
a 98 bubba


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Getting ready to have supper... Thanks all! Never thought of aut. Colors there my favorate! Would love to open the door and see those...! Very purty! Db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 31, 2008)

so email is blv'n in organics now?


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so email is blv'n in organics now?


I like to be able to put my money where my mouth is so i want to see if i can tell the difference between a soil/organic grow and a hydro/synthetic nutrient grow - though i'd be willing to try the AN organic line for hydro maybe.

also there was something quite elegant about Soma's technique that struck my fancy. I'll have to re-read his book and see if i feel the same way again.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

you should sneek a peek at that book mr blunts it well looks pretty neat.
almost ironic i wanna learn water and da water babys wanna learn soil. 
all I have ever know is dirt.... and this grow has just gone by to fast...
it seems hard to believe that time speeds by so fast


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 31, 2008)

hydro isnt hard...just need the right tools


email....why not use earth worm juice? or some type of tea in your system?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 31, 2008)

or...go ahead and be the genie(sp) pig and try out nature's nectar?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

well this is kind of neat..........would it be stinkey....
some of that fishes stuff is pretty bad would not want it in my house
 






Nature&#8217;s Nectar is the worlds first all natural certified organic nutrient that is compatible with hydroponics, soil, coco gardening and drip irrigation. Natures&#8217;s Nectar has also been approved by the Organic Materials Review Institute (ORMI) for food crop production. This ensures that this concentrated formula and its components are certified organic. Natures&#8217;s Nectar is the leading natural organic nutrient in the commercial production of food and fruit. The solution contains no sediment and has been manufactured so all nutrients are instantly available to your plant. Use Nature&#8217;s Nectar for exceptional growth, quality and yield. Nature&#8217;s Nectar is a unique proven formula that is simple to use, just one formula throughout the plant&#8217;s life. 
*NATURE'S NECTAR TIPS*
​
Do not adjust pH. Greenhouse trials have proven that this step is not necessary.
Clean all equipment between grow cycles.
To keep reservoir looking like mineral based nutrients please add a 5-micron filter (no mandatory for performance)

Change reservoir weekly
Mixing is always the same, no matter what phase of growth the plants are in.
Do not inject air into reservoir (i.e. air stones, air pumps, etc.).
Mix fertilizers the same for soil or hydroponic growing.
Mixing Instructions
5-Gallon Recipe
Nitrogen = 2.7 Tablespoons
Phosphorus = 4 Tablespoons
Potassium = 4 Tablespoons​


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> or...go ahead and be the genie(sp) pig and try out nature's nectar?


LOL - i still have their brochure!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

well you fellers keep chattering here..
will give me somthing good to read over coffee in da morning.
I told myself I HAVE to get some sleep tonight.. cuz I been up to much this week
reading about breeding... so am going to pop in an old Black an white movie
and try an get some sleep.
big hug night to ya both.
dang Email watch da eye.
smooch
night


----------



## 40acres (Jul 31, 2008)

I use the fish excrement and it seems to work real well besides the few hours of poop smell in the room. I just avoid it for a while.


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> well you fellers keep chattering here..
> will give me somthing good to read over coffee in da morning.
> I told myself I HAVE to get some sleep tonight.. cuz I been up to much this week
> reading about breeding... so am going to pop in an old Black an white movie
> ...


i won't be far behind ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

i guess i went to sleep when you all decided to goto sleep.


that natures nectar does look interesting though...

i've never seen anybody use it in hydro....let alone following the directions for use in hydro


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i guess i went to sleep when you all decided to goto sleep.
> 
> 
> that natures nectar does look interesting though...
> ...


i've been thinking on trying AN's organic line up for hydro... but can't find anyone whose tried it so no idea what to expect. plus i have an assload of GH and FF nutes that i should use up before spending a mint on more...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

what exactly is AN's 'organic' line up?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Real glad u all are talking nutes... Just found out that my nute company is going down... Am going to gro shop today, to get a new line... Any and all rec.'s would be greatly appt. Been on same line for over 5yrs. And feeling a bit lost.!!! ??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

DB what nute company is going down?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I use golden grow "grow and bloom" i heard they were getting out... I dont believe there a big boy company... But i thought i should jump ship b4, and get comfortable with my move! A bit panic'ed here!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

what was the price range of golden grow?

you want to stay in the same price range? or you can spend a little more?


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what exactly is AN's 'organic' line up?


if you go to their nute calculator - one of the "nutrient base" options is 100% organic. and the discountadvancednutrients.com store sells it as a package (along with packages for the other "bases".


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

yea i remember that site.....

i like AN when i was using it....i must admit i felt like a mad scientist mixing up a cocktail


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

BUT, dont forget....i still love my Canna line.

matter fact i got some more canna nutes that i havent even popped yet!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

morning MrsMcG


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 1, 2008)

MrBlunts: you use all this line???
you must have been born a rockafeller!
then again one gets what they pay for...


CANNA proudly presents the revolutionary and newly developed organic product line: "BIOCANNA". BIOCANNA products are 100% natural and meet all the requirements for organic farming. This means they are legally checked and guaranteed ORGANIC!

100% Certified Organic - *The Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI)* is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization that specializes in the review of substances for use in organic production, processing, and handling. OMRI's organization is broadly representative of the industry segments with members distributed among certifiers, farmers, suppliers, processors, handlers, consumer organizations, and animal welfare and environmental groups. Materials review is conducted as a transparent, third-party review of products intended for use in certified organic production, handling, and processing. The OMRI Listed® seal assures the suitability of a product for certified organic production, handling, and processing.
Besides several European organic accreditations, BIOCANNA fertilizers carry the *OMRI* certificate.
100% Vegetable - With Active Hops! - Bio Vega, Bio Flores and BioBOOST are vegetable-based and do not contain any animal residual product. The main advantage of this is that the product's composition is much better tuned to the plant's needs.
An additional advantage is that the product cannot contain any animal pathogenic organism, such as influenza viruses (avian flu, for example) that can be harmful to human health.
*Bio Vega*
Bio Vega has been developed especially for the plants' growth phase. Bio Vega is rich in highly absorbable betaine nitrogen that is released according to the plant's needs. The bioactive substances in Bio Vega stimulate the root development and the formation of strong growth shoots. This allows even the fastest growing plants to optimally start their blooming period.
*Bio Flores *
The plants's nutritional needs change at the beginning of the blooming period. Bio Flores provides the plant with the necessary minerals and bioactive substances in proper proportions for an exuberant bloom, scent and flavor. Among other things, Bio Flores contains hop extract. Hop extract contains substances such as lupulin, luparol, lupulon and humulon, which provide the plant with extra blooming power. 
*BioBOOST*
BioBOOST is a yield increasing agent for all cultivation systems and can be applied in combination with all CANNA's nutritional lines and additives. BioBOOST is not a nutrient but a natural fermented plant extract with bloom stimulating characteristics that are also responsible for a more round flavor. BioBOOST was developed by Canna Research from plant extracts from tropical rainforests and is a true boost for plants. The bioactive substances result in a heightened metabolism that is exactly what the plant needs during the blooming period. The plants produce more fructose, become healthier and stronger and are less vulnerable to diseases and plagues. 
The Introduction of BIOCANNA fertilizers makes the first liquid biological fertilizers a reality. 
BIOCANNA has been developed from the point of view of organic farming and is also based on direct as well as indirect nutrition to the plant. This means that BIOCANNA products stimulate the micro flora around the roots, which helps the plant absorb the necessary nutrients and also protects the plant's root environment. A complex ecosystem is created, and it is kept in balance at all times by the plants in conjunction with other organisms.
_*First liquid biological fertilizer*_ 
BIOCANNA fertilizers are produced following a complex process. An important step in this process is fermentation. Fermentation is the breaking down of complex substances by means of micro-organisms. Among other things, fermentation is used in the production of wine and beer.
After years of research on special micro-organisms and vegetable raw produce, Canna Research has succeeded in developing a 100%-controlled fermentation process. This makes it possible to obtain a consistent product with exactly the right mineral composition and organic ingredients. The substances in BIOCANNA products are immediately absorbable, and stimulate the plant's metabolism and resistance. In addition, they improve the soil quality and the bio diversity.
Thanks to their unique fermentation process, BIOCANNA products are rich in bioactive substances, such as fruit acids and _oligosaccharines. _
*Easily absorbable in a wide pH range*
BIOCANNA's liquid fertilizers are rich in a special mix of beneficial fruit acids. Fruit acids are organic acids that are responsible for the pleasant taste in fruit, among other produce. The diversity of fruit acids is enormous and they are divided based on the length of their carbon chain. The short chains are capable of forming complex chelate-like compounds with trace elements, which also causes them to be easily absorbed, even at less ideal acidity levels. An example is glucuronic acid, which also has an antibacterial function and is practically impossible to replicate synthetically.
Long chains, such as polyuronides, improve the metabolism and stimulate the secretion of harmful substances from the cell. The long fruit acid chains provide the natural long-term durability of the product. 
BIOCANNA products are rich in _oligosaccharines_. Everyone who has worked with CANNA's renowned Rhizotonic knows the stimulating power of oligosaccharines. Oligosaccharines are natural carbon compounds that serve a regulating function in the growth of all plants. They were discovered several years ago and the number of functions attributed to them is still growing. Besides their regulating function for growing and blooming plants, oligosaccharines increase the plant's resistance to harmful molds and bacteria. Oligosaccharines activate the production of natural antibiotics that the plant uses to fight pathogenic organisms.
Besides this, oligosaccharines stimulate plant growth, both above ground and at the root level. 
*Grow your own certified organic crops*
With the introduction of the BIOCANNA products, it is possible to grow biological crops in a controlled manner for the first time. This is a solution, especially as regards the use of plants for medicinal purposes, because this way, a naturally-grown product can be offered for consumption. Besides these health aspects, biologically-produced products are also more in keeping with the views of many of their users and their flavor is preferred by many. It's not for nothing that there is a high demand for biological products.
*Growing Tips:*
Tip #1: Do not use pH Down - Due to the presence of pH-buffering fruit acids in Bio Vega and Bio Flores, the nutritional solution does not need to be acidified. Because the fruit acids serve as natural chelates, the nutrients can be absorbed across a wider pH range (up to pH 7) 
Tip #2: Shake Products - It is important to shake bio products well before use. Apply diluted nutritional solution 1 to 3 times a week. 
Tip #3: Use up the prepared nutritional solution quickly - Not only do the plants prosper in a diluted solution of Bio Flores and Bio Vega, but micro-organisms also. It is thus advisable to use the prepared solution within two days. 
Tip #4: Watch out when using a drip irrigation system - It is advised not to use automatic drip systems when using Bio Vega and Bio Flores, because micro flora can develop in these systems, which can cause blockages. However, if you do decide to use a drip irrigation system, then we advise that you:
1- Use hoses and drippers with a broad diameter
2- Rinse the drippers with water after each feeding session 
Tip #5: Use a less concentrated formula of BioBOOST - BioBOOST can be administered manually and trouble-free via automatic drip irrigation and/or via foliar spraying. 
Tip #6: BioBOOST is an additive, not a replacement - BioBOOST is not a nutrient but a metabolism stimulator and for that reason, it supports the working of other CANNA products, such as PK 13-14.

*Morning!!! *


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

well i use the canna line. i have yet to find a us retailer selling all the biocanna product line. plus there was a recall of some sort on the bioboost, if im not mistaken.

i also use their coco medium. i've used coco in pots and in hydro and hybrid aero tubs


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well i use the canna line. i have yet to find a us retailer selling all the biocanna product line. plus there was a recall of some sort on the bioboost, if im not mistaken.
> 
> i also use their coco medium. i've used coco in pots and in hydro and hybrid aero tubs


a recall? uh-oh - isn't that going against your one strike and you're out policy? 

do you like canna better than AN/FF/GH? if so, why?

so far i've only tried GH and FF and i'll tell ya - FF is not impressing me - i mean the results are great but i'm pretty certain GH would have been the same -- what bothers me about FF is the pH - it swings wildly! i mean from 5.8 to 4.1 overnight!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 1, 2008)

an I was getting nervous about looking at that book and oooooooo
i did dream in living color autumn color that is....
how you fellers temp me..... ooooooooooooo how you temp me....
splashing in da water with the REAL stuff to use....
ooooooooo dream of dreams

Keep talking this is great stuff.......... I have to dang zip to town for arthur he is being a pain 
he wants breakfast... an I am out of dog food.. an told em I am not going to cook him a roast
on the grill for him.... so he is just being a real pain will be back latter.
and I will read all of this and as you well know go to the lines an read all about it.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

My grow is 9.90 for a run and ahalf! Npk 10-10-12
blm. Is 9.99 for same run's 7-19-14

money dont matter "quility" and ease of use is topps'


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> an I was getting nervous about looking at that book and oooooooo
> i did dream in living color autumn color that is....
> how you fellers temp me..... ooooooooooooo how you temp me....
> splashing in da water with the REAL stuff to use....
> ...


SO DA BUNNY STILL WETS DA BED'???

SORRY TO HERE ABOUT ARTHUR... AND COME ON HAVE A HEART! PRIME RIB IS WAY BETTER...LESS FAT!

DONT WORRY ARTHUR I GOT UR BACK!


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi email, MrsMcGreggor and Loudblunts. As well as anyone else I know and may have missed


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Hi email, MrsMcGreggor and Loudblunts. As well as anyone else I know and may have missed


hey man - what's shakin'?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2008)

hi mountainstar

email....i've never used FF....but fletch has tempted me. I have never touched GH either!

I may just like canna because i've seen its results and worked with longer....so that may be what AN is about....just need to see the end product and work with it longer.....

one thing i dont like is buying up the whole line for AN. Canna's line is definitely smaller with (dare I say) great/greater feedings/results?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Email no pm u get mine!???


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Email no pm u get mine!???


yes and responded...


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 1, 2008)

its been busy here wonderful... lots of info to look up an read about.
when returned home from grocery store Neighbor stoped by... and away
we went to look at places he had found that grows grapes... it was a neat adventure. some planted last year, the oldest we saw was a row 4 years old.
this is all private owned by farmers of the area. so we chatted about it all.
and what not to do. an what to do... DO I EVER LOVE that heavy duty grape arbor
built last fall. thats going to work great the number one thing said was hardness..
ooooooo I got that... and heavy duty grape arbor. one feller showed me a GREAT
way to clone grapes... got home sprayed the apple trees. and finished da bunny teaches wine making introduction.... anyone want me to post it here?


----------



## bfq (Aug 1, 2008)

it is your thread, you are allowed to hijack it as you see fit


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 1, 2008)

hi hi bfq....
well its been every other direction so i figure why not..
clowns, cystrens. building, lots of brewing of co2 so i figured may as well 
show how to do it BUNNY style
hey did ya see the Great info the fellers gave me to read about....
I am just going nuts with it all.... and o my gosh the colors on that 
autumn color plant. thats pretty cool


----------



## bfq (Aug 1, 2008)

of course i did, i am a pro grade lurker 

helps you understand how the Dutch like to grow cannabis like other flowers, huh?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

*BFQ I tried Your Suggestion*


*Don't Think It's Working thow........*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

man i gotta quit coming to this journal first!!!...........................


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

why??? I am a good widow bunny
and dem clowns b doing 
Da Happy Feet Dance....
don't try it with hydro you may have a problem with clogging


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

just drinking the coffee and flash', its hard on the eyes' this early!

hey!!! I can see again!!!...............lol db.~tlb!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

yet its good to start da day off with a giggle n a smile
even ifin da coffee comes out of your nose........


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes indeed! But the blisters in the snozz! Look funny!


----------



## email468 (Aug 2, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> its been busy here wonderful... lots of info to look up an read about.
> when returned home from grocery store Neighbor stoped by... and away
> we went to look at places he had found that grows grapes... it was a neat adventure. some planted last year, the oldest we saw was a row 4 years old.
> this is all private owned by farmers of the area. so we chatted about it all.
> ...


oh yeah - post it up! i think it is an awesome tutorial!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

bfq said:


> it is your thread, you are allowed to hijack it as you see fit


says who!!! ??? Lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

*Have been attempting to compile a photo list *
_*of Items we will be using.*_
_*First it is Important to NEVER use any Soap for cleaning Tools,Containers or Bottles.*_

*A few of the tools we will use*
**
*List Of Ingredients.That are used to properly Make a 5 Gallon Batch Of Blackberry wine*
**
*What will be used in the First step. And covered with A*
_*5- gallon paint filter*_
_*then let set for 48 hours.*_
_**_
_*What a hydromiter is and how it works.*_
_**_
_*No Not Just Any Old Yeast Will Work...*_
_**_
_**_
_*Three choices to use for an airlock for second fermentation*_
_**_
_**_
_**_
_*Assortment of containers for bottling*_
_**_
_*Assortment of corks*_
_**_
_*How a bottle corker works*_
_**_
_*Tell me your proper total weights and we shall Began....*_
_**_
_*


*_


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

This is rollitup!.....you bunny boozer', mrs. M. Is gunna get u for the high'jack bunny! I dont even drink, and may start now! So whats up with this 12 step program!??? Can it be rolled???, cause im not walking no were! Lol db.~tlb! 

very very nice mrs. Mcgreggor'


----------



## email468 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think this tutorial is awesome! thanks for posting ... how's da bunny? healing fast i hope.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Isn't it tho!............very nice again.

And shame for hurting da bunny! E'.........you brutt! Man i miss that cologne! Lol bro next time turn yur head..........ok??? Db.~!


----------



## email468 (Aug 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Isn't it tho!............very nice again.
> 
> And shame for hurting da bunny! E'.........you brutt! Man i miss that cologne! Lol bro next time turn yur head..........ok??? Db.~!


accidentally....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh! Come on!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you were so excited to be getting one u spaced the braids,,,,,,,,,,i was there..........."u were crying" and doing that fake faint' thing u do... With yur hand on yur forhead, yelling "catch me im fallen"... Lol! Db.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

now now now.... be good fellers
BTW Thc
I happen to have that recipe for cannabis wine now thats a picking you may be famuilar with. have not tried it myself heavens how??? that dosent grow wild in the medows and fields round here.
when I get da weights of berries picked by da student we will continue,, on the step by step...
of what its all about....


But I always said MrE-Mail was ONE SHARP FELLER thow


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Would like to donate... For the canna wine...!!! Was talking to a hillbillie' about it, the same week you brought it up here for the first time... Like karma! Deff. Would drink it tho~!!!  db.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

Da Bunny:
can you believe between 1920 and 1933 MrsMcGreggor could have faced criminal charges for making that stuff. what wicked wicked woman she would have been back then. aint ya happy ya dident know her when she would have been concidered such a mail content for the law....


MrsMcGreggor: psssssst bunny..... wisper wisper wisper wisper.......

Da Bunny: Really???????



nevermind................


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor: psssssst bunny..... wisper wisper wisper wisper.......

Bunny: Really???????



nevermind................

NO WAY!!!!!>................................... CATS HAVE GOOD HEARING! TAT!~ READY TO POUNCE'


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

the truth is always so comicical ..............


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

So the suspense "mrs"ey'


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

Am tired thow... was a busy good kid today.
picked tomatoes got a full peach crate full
an 2 peach crates of green beans,,, big ones go into dilly beans small ones get frozen
and one peach crate of cucumbers. get made into B&B pickles
the cukes an tomatoes came from the basement garden...
almosy ready to make ketchup. love home made ketchup.
woops an ya know ya make my great great grandmas french dressing out of homemade ketchup.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 2, 2008)

wine?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wine?


ummmmmmmmm hummmmmmmm....
an da kind ya drink to......
not da kind ya gotta listen to...........
Hey MrBlunts: did ya see da clowns??
they are getting big arnt they... hard to believe they fit under a 1/2 gallon jar.
dident think they would get so big so fast... I should repot them or would that not be 
advisable this far along??


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 2, 2008)

hello all.
I am tired just figured Id say g-night


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> hello all.
> I am tired just figured Id say g-night


NO I NEED TO KNOW 
your proper poundage
thats what I have been waitting for


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 2, 2008)

i wouldnt repot...yes they look good.


im a fan of smaller pots!

goodnight MountainStar


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i wouldnt repot...yes they look good.
> 
> 
> im a fan of smaller pots!
> ...


okdoky... they they shall remain as is. I was in a quandry 
a bit about that... 
an MtStar.... tomorrow will be just fine if that works for you....
have to prepair to move the rasberry CO2.
and it takes 48 hours to get the blackberry in there.
from the start from mash.... but was having such troubles trying to keep up with everything. and running around playing this week.
got a wee bit behind.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 2, 2008)

but just because i wouldnt repot doesnt mean you should or shouldnt ....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> but just because i wouldnt repot doesnt mean you should or shouldnt ....


well I was a bit afraid of shocking them... so really was not sure.
thats a lot of flowers to get jossled around....
I think it should be another month and 1/2 to 2 months left.
if going into flower on the 4th...
but what the heck do i honestly know its all just a 
wonderful adventure to me


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 2, 2008)

smaller pots = smaller, more frequent feedings


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 2, 2008)

yes that makes a lot of good practical sence....
you must really hate da wiskey kegs den....
but well I figured thats what they needed... and they go threw 
the water an the food.... with no burns.... am pleased with that...
but.............................
...............well..................
ummmmmmmmmm been thinking about that final flush,,,, ya know 
MrEmails suggestion in the ideas room about kiddy swimming pools
is a pretty good one. I have some dykes they use for stoping water or soaking up
hazmat spills I can use so I am praying if I go slow it should all be good with out flooding the basement.


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 3, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> okdoky... they they shall remain as is. I was in a quandry
> a bit about that...
> an MtStar.... tomorrow will be just fine if that works for you....
> have to prepair to move the rasberry CO2.
> ...


My pounds of BB? 4lbs. Sorry I couldent get anymore than that, junebugs have killed everything out there now. Even the red ones....
I havent seen any more people selling blackberries either........
I should be lucky to get a bottle of wine Im thinking...
Whatever through, Im willing to try to see how good that one bottle turns out. That way I can @ least get an idea of what to do on a larger scale next year.

I found some peaches on a tree in my woods that I didnt know was there yesterday. I got about 12 of them, which was pretty neat since no one knew the tree was there producing fruit....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morn. All.....!!!  have da' bunny pack the shop vac. To the basement for u, its what, the tat' does when the levy breaks, just sucks it right up!!! Db.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 3, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Good morn. All.....!!!  have da' bunny pack the shop vac. To the basement for u, its what, the tat' does when the levy breaks, just sucks it right up!!! Db.~


GOOD IDEA... 
in case of *DAM*



breaking................
you though i was saying somthing naughty LOL LOL 

ya da shop vac is a very good idea....
this won't be for a while thow but just been reading up on stuff so am not at a total
loss when that step happens.....
then again you wouldent recinize me if I was not at a total loss.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 3, 2008)

My little bucket invention thingy, goes with on every watering! I will be switching over to over~sized cat litter boxes... I always get drain age and the lids to the tubs just bearly hold it, so just a quick vac, of there tray, and no messes' db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 3, 2008)

morning DB & MrsMcG


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 4, 2008)

Ordered up 2 yep count em 2 books....
{There is NOTHING wrong with used books}
Got this one:
Organic Marijuana, Soma Style: The Pleasures of Cultivating Connoisseur Cannabis.

*Product Description*
Soma has become synonymous with a mindful approach to cannabis gardening and an earth-friendly lifestyle. Soma's varieties of marijuana are considered legendary and have been big winners at the most reputable harvest festivals of Europe. Now for the first time, he shares the philosophy and methods that distinguish him as a world-class breeder of cannabis in one concise volume. Essays include detailed advice on organic approaches to growing the plant and address the specific needs of sophisticated connoisseurs and enthusiasts. Two full-color sections of Soma&#8217;s lush photography reveal the colorful beauty and range of the cannabis plant. Perfectly suited to the home grower, Soma&#8217;s advice is inspiring and informative, emphasizing the sublime qualities of marijuana&#8217;s flavor and effects when grown in optimal conditions.



And got this one....
Cannabis Breeder's Bible: The Definitive Guide to Marijuana 
Genetics...
*Product Description*
_The Cannabis Breeder's Bible_ offers real-world, professional techniques for breeding primo pot and gives precise growing information for 60 popular marijuana varieties. The book covers new hybridization techniques, international seed law issues, protecting new breeds or strains from knockoff artists, shipping seeds and clones, breeding lab designs, product testing, primordial cannabis, landrace and lost strains, common mutations, and more. This useful guide also features a wealth of photographs, instructive illustrations, and in-depth interviews with breeders and seed bank professionals.

kind of excited.... Just Love learning....


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Ordered up 2 yep count em 2 books....
> {There is NOTHING wrong with used books}
> Got this one:
> Organic Marijuana, Soma Style: The Pleasures of Cultivating Connoisseur Cannabis.
> ...


Hi MrsMcGreggor - I have those two books! My other account does not seem to work anymore (pages won't load and I get database errors) so i was FORCED to create a brand spanking new one! If my other account begins working properly I will abandon this one.

I'll let you take a guess at who i might be.... here's a hint... watch out for sharp objects.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm!!! Bfq'............he's witty! Lol


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 4, 2008)

nope................not BFQ....
I know who dat is.... BTW Mrs McGreggor removed the bandages today.....
is the breeders Bible as good as it looks. I compiled a lot of info off the 
web fast after seeing the bubba.... and autumn... and the here an there 
was getting confusing so I was hoping a more organised format may be a good 
idea. and at 10.00 and under used how could I not get them.... very excited 
about holding a real book.. and not having piles of typing paper getting all mixed up.

if it was BFQ him would be telling me how his Dutch Wooden shoe Clogging lessons were going.
GOSH I hope him not a water baby with all that clogging going on....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning MrBlunts....
sorry I missed you da other day...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning!..................!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

and Good morining to you aswell THC....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

morning!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

That was so true lb'.... Just mention the name! And outa the smoke cloud the lb. Appears.....so true! Db.~


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Finaly Get A Message That It's 2 Pounds 2OZ....HU????*






*Well I am Bound An Determined To make This Work Sooooooooooo.*
*Stayed Up Last Night and figured it Out!*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Why this step Is important is:*
_*The Sodium Metabisulphite Sanitizes.*_
_*It will Kill any and All Rogue Yeast Cells. That will otherwise *_
_*Contaminate Your wine. *_
_*After 48 Hours The Sodium Metabisulphite is No Longer Active.*_
_*So When You interduce Your Yeast It Won't Kill The Yeast Cells*_
_*You Want To Have Working.*_

*Now Remember MrsMcGreggor Made 15 Gallons Of *
_*Blackberry Wine... And Will be Feeding Da CO2 to Da Baby's.*_

*So we Will be Watching How She Directly Feeds this to the babies.*
_*as well as a way You can make this at home in a Bucket*_
_*That will be easier to clean When You don't have a Bottle Brush *_
_*For cleaning Carboys. *_
_*This Next Process in Wine Making is called a Primary Fermentation.*_

*{Now I gotta Go Make Ketchup, Yep From Da Tomatoes Started*
*In Da Basement Garden}
*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

BRO your crazy...but it's so funny at the same time...da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> BRO *your crazy*...but it's so funny at the same time...da plantDOC


{what gave it away??}

Am Teaching a Buddy... Mtn. Star how to make wine.
and there is another very nice feller that PM'ed me about learning 
wine making aswell... so I hope it will assist others that may have an intrest.
I think learning new things should be fun........ And Never seem intimidating.

Btw...... I am not a bro.....
Im a sis.....


----------



## bfq (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks for another amusing tutorial, sis 

Da Bunny is a master of vice


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

So all that stuff is to make wine??
i want to learn how to make beer...I DONT LIKE IT OR HAVE NEVER BEEN DRUNK IN MY LIFE.. but it just so fasanateing how it all done...da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 7, 2008)

bfq said:


> thanks for another amusing tutorial, sis
> 
> Da Bunny is a master of vice


Thanks BFQ... 
You make me giggle when ever ya come round...
all good not to worry all good...
BUT noooooooooooo I am a stay at home bunny 
I don't work for da vice....


oops YOU mean......
nevermind.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

afternoon!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> afternoon!!!


afternoon to you to even if it is still morning here...
have to update da wine making today cuz today is primary fermintation day... wha hoooo.... dem babys been asking where are all da blackberrys..
they are getting pretty arn't they...
I should add still simmering ketchup from da tomatoes....
started with 5 gallons of juice in da pan and its cooked down to 2&1/2
so can add the flavorings today and bottle it tonight. by the time its done
will be 1&1/2 gallons make 2 batches every year.. and this year IT so special cuz 
well you know how da tomatoes came to be better then most.
and to me it just can't get much better.... having a blast with all of it ....


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW IT take's a hole year to make 2 batches...it time consuming...da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 7, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WOW IT take's a hole year to make 2 batches...it time consuming...da plantDOC


LOL I want some of what ever your smoking..........
no no no I make 2 batches of ketchup or 3 gallons 
every year LOL thanks for the giggle...
can Most everything we eat. and It is The Middle of canning season. 
This Year Is espically special because of the basement garden.
That was Only made possible from the wonderful assistance of MrBlunts and MrEmail aka PB. O heavens don't make me try an spell them all out. BUT a group of the greatest fellers in the world.
ya ya ya you to THC.... 
{THC feels hert if he don't see his name in print}
LOL.......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

i cant blv this thread is 70 something pages....

it shows 19 on mine....

damn this thread grew!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

i just took a genuine liking to MrsMcGreggor....

and plus nobody else would help!

not to mention i love DIY projects!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 7, 2008)

@ DA BUNNY~ IT'S TOO LATE FOR THAT "BRO"!!! LOL "SHOULD A LET IT GO!" TITY TAT WAS READY!!!!!!!.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 7, 2008)

am here now!!!!
for a little bit while i wait for the next step in ketchup...lol
you whoooooo....
guess no one want to watch me practice clogging in the bathtub....
make more noise when ya do it that way...
you whoooooooooooo............

dang hate sitting here talking to myself..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

im around......


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

I HAVE FOUND THAT, TALKING TO THE TAT, YURSELF, OR A WALL... GIVES SOME OF THE BEST ANSWERS'! EVERYTHING LOCKED UP IN ME BODY LAST NIGHT, AND TYPING WITH ME FACE HAS NOT BEEN WORKING SO WELL ..........
KOJAerg;lkae897u245knscgvfikhuja.... "SEE" THAT WAS SPOSE TO BE "KISS AND A HUG, MISS YA!"... ILL KEEP WORKING ON IT! MAYBE ONE DAY! DB~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 8, 2008)

ya was typing with my face last night to.... but more cuz I was
sooooooooo tired face kept falling down... working on the update
got everything done an pics taken. just trying to compile it all together
in the MrsMcGreggor Style.
my eyes are still crossed.. NEED MORE COFFEE!!!!
*COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Coffee................*
*coffee...*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 8, 2008)

*Why These Ingredients are Important. *
*Yeast Nutrient:*
*Enhances and Stimulates Yeast Cell Growth.*
*Acid Blend:*
*Adjusts The Acidity of the finished wine and enhances the natural flavor*
*Petic Enzyme:*
*Destroys pectins So Your Wine isnt Cloudy*
*Yeast:*
*Converts Sugar into Alcohol.*
*You Can Scatter the refuse you squished from your Juice *
*To Grow Berries For future years to come. *


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW you must be a busy person!!! growing makeing wine..whare do you get all of the stuff..is thare a shop..b-cuz thare is none in my state well not close...io think that's just so cool..da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 8, 2008)

*One Can Order Ingredients Off The web.
often times local Hydro Shops have beer and or
wine making supplies. as for a carboy even a water 
Jug like from water coolers work. I prefer Glass
It is easier to clean. A hose can even come from a hardware store. The thing you really want to take good care of
Is your hydrometer. They are Fragile so should be ALWAYS
kept in the plastic box they come in when not in use.
Many things can be found on E-Bay. I have seen Great prices on bottle corkers. Got My apple press from e-Bay.
{not shown yet}
Just keep your eyes open and you may be surprised what you 
can stumble across when you least expect it.

*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

YA thare is no hydro shop's neer me well 3hrs from hear...you ever heard of harvest moon...da plantDOC....oh and thank's for your itpooot on the scoop on the wine making....peace man!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 9, 2008)

*Looks Like everything is working well together.*
*




*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

So nice over there. "is that a straw in da bunny's hand'.???


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So nice over there. "is that a straw in da bunny's hand'.???


noooooooooooooo you no be wanting to be sipping on dis yet...
{dats da hydromiter and dats what is telling us Just whats 
happening inside da bucket} the yeast cells are very very excited
and its looks like a bucket of bubbling goodness... there is ALOT
of co2 coming out of there. so the ONLY ones who get any of this now is da babies. and they are LOVING it!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

UM! WOW..........! 
noooooooooooooo you no be wanting to be sipping on dis yet...
SOME~BODIES BEEN HITTING THE WHITE/RED LIGHTNIN' LOL! AM GOING TO PRINT THE HOLE THING AND MAKE A LITTLE WINE'O BOOK OUTA IT FOR THE STASH MASH' NOTEBOOK! DB.~TLB!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 9, 2008)

e-mail is back. well, go away for a few days everyones makin wine and things look norml. VV


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

i dont think email is quite back yet!


anyways....good morning all!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Morning lb'. Da bunny must be at church'!!!

@ the vv' still no e'............... not happy about it on this end!"


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Morning lb'. Da bunny must be at church'!!!


*Wonder if the church would concider this for communion*
*instead of the grape juice they been serving.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodness those certainly are looking tasty!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 10, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Goodness those certainly are looking tasty!


darling I thought you were gone forever ...
kept looking an looking... what a wondeful suprise to see you..
ya going to do an update???

well gotta go pick tomatoes an cucumbers, have Arthur help
haul the apples that fell down on the ground away. and support up da
branches on da apple trees...{they are heavy}
but it is good to see my buddies on this lovely sunday afternoon.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 10, 2008)

doesn't look like email468 is coming back


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *VictorVIcious*  
_e-mail is back. well, go away for a few days everyones makin wine and things look norml. VV_
O my goodness.....
.......VV?????......
has no one ever told you that...
Looks can be Deceiving????
.....figured I was enough proof of that little fact already.....

I want my mrEmail.........
pokkey pointey little head an all...

 nope dats not him........
looks like him.... kind of almost talks like him.....
but........ da sparkle aint there..... so nope aint him....
THATS HIM!!!!
REWARD: 2 Babies...3 Clowns........
For the return of MY FRIEND!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 11, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Originally Posted by *VictorVIcious*
> _e-mail is back. well, go away for a few days everyones makin wine and things look norml. VV_
> O my goodness.....
> .......VV?????......
> ...


haha that's funny...hope email can get his account fixed..that all seem fishy to me..just is!!!!da plantDOC


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2008)

good morning!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 11, 2008)

*This is Fermenting Very Well.*
*Looks Like When this is finished...*
*It Will Be About Time for the First Batch Of Apple CO2.*


----------



## bfq (Aug 12, 2008)

now THAT is a ScrOG!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> now THAT is a ScrOG!


_HU????? LOL LOL LOL ........_
_dats 2 baby's an 3 clowns..._
_baby on left is wounded baby....shhhhhhhh she is still sencitive about that boo boo._
_baby on da right non wounded baby.._
_2 taller clowns in da middle.._
_and if ya notice da flower pot in da table on da right...._
_well that was an answeer to a question MrsMcGreggor had about why_
_can't ya take a cutting for a clown way down low.... thats watered in da dish _
_that ya see setting way off in the corner on da right table. to keep from drips on da __floor. then hung in da _
_table to be kept same hight as the rest of da babys...._
_its not streching at all and is turning into ONE big Fat bud..... _
_Just wanna know when I can have My boat back so I can really go _
_for a ride on dat SEA OF GREEN....._
_Da Bunny:_


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 12, 2008)

you're considering SOG, MrsMcG?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 12, 2008)

iono????
{bunny just wants da dang boat back... I had to hide it...}
o btw should have added da yellow ya see.. well that is
yellow stickey fly traps....
THERE IS NO YELLOWING allowed in a Mcgreggor grow...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 12, 2008)

your leaves will yellow in the end of its life cycle!

that would be cool for you to go stadium SOG


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 12, 2008)

yaaaaa know yellow that's supposto be the precursor to the end.
not really looking forward to that day....
but thats why Have been concentrating so much on what to do next....
so it will not seem so sad to have this adventure come to a close.


----------



## bfq (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry, i saw the mesh and thought it was only two plants... basically, a ScrOG (SCReen Of Green) is growing under a lateral trellis to spread the main colas out and let the lower colas grow at the same light...

and whatchumean "close"?!?!?

it is only beginning, for your next trick, you have to do it again!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 12, 2008)

you'll be aight.

its easy

you're a master gardener...why are you tripping? you should be schooling me, not the other way around!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> sorry, i saw the mesh and thought it was only two plants... basically, a ScrOG (SCReen Of Green) is growing under a lateral trellis to spread the main colas out and let the lower colas grow at the same light...
> 
> and whatchumean "close"?!?!?
> 
> it is only beginning, for your next trick, you have to do it again!


yep I agree... have to figure out a new winter project....
thats why I ordered up da books.
and been reading an reading about seeds an genetics....
there is just so much that can be learned and created...
and what I mean by a close is the finish of this grow. it will be 
rather sad for me.... so many mornings spent with cup o coffee looking
pondering finding a question then seeking for the answeers....
or late evening when all the world is asleep.. they kept me company.
and letting da bunny play in da cannabis patch. and taking photos 
of there lifes together.... silly as it may seem.. yet always a small note of sencerity and pure joy.... 
I am a gardner
ergo the most joy is found in and of itself....
in the grow.
and the fact that I have been able to share this space in time
with other and hope to have made them giggle with me. makes it 
truly special.....

an mrblunts you hushaby about that,,,, shhhhhhhhhhh.... 
Some folks can tend to wanna beat up other folks cuz of some stupid peace o paper.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! That bunny is tipping in the first pic'.... Better smell the bunny breath for the "alc".!!!

And i agree with the lb'.... Im learning way more from u, and am only teaching u, or showing somethings about one plant. I think "thoust" is crying "wolf"...  you talk sheep', but i see a masters greenthumb!... 
"with a gold finger nail"  db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

she doesnt want anybody to know


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

Im glad this is not a weapon's class... That would hurt...

Have to tell everyone that yur "having yur ass handed to you" by da bunny! Its bad enough she picks on criplets, and then out grows them!

Does she have no "shame" ???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

there is no way im taking credit for MrsMcG garden.

she said i enabled her with information!

i beg to differ....she just needed to be redirected!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Im glad this is not a weapon's class... That would hurt...
> 
> Have to tell everyone that yur "having yur ass handed to you" by da bunny! Its bad enough she picks on criplets, and then out grows them!
> 
> Does she have no "shame" ???


*I am sooooooooooooo sorry I do not discriminate*
*on age, sex, race, religion, or physical condition.....*
*cuz Am gonna love ya an treat ya all da same..........*




LoudBlunts said:


> there is no way im taking credit for MrsMcG garden.
> 
> she said i enabled her with information!
> 
> i beg to differ....she just needed to be redirected!


*HOGWASH!*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

*I think a little over 30 pounds of sugar making Co2 *
*seems to benifit da babys some....*
*Woops.. should have added...*
*Baby's got Fed Last Night.*
*Fresh Thunderstorm Water. Bananas, Molassis, Apple Juice, Egg, MG.*
*And Open Sesame.*


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats a shit ton of Co2  I am impressed.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

hogwash???????


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hogwash???????


*yep even spelled that correct...*
*I say HOGWASH!*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Thats a shit ton of Co2  I am impressed.


well if you are not aware this is not the first co2 feeding..
they have been drinking in co2 from the 
10 gallons Strawberry CO2
5 Gallons Rasberry CO2
20 Gallons of Beer CO2
and next comes the Apples...
recieved the Wyeast Rudsheimer #4783 Yesterday.
that makes a tasty german type wine.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 13, 2008)

You seem to have educated yourself well along your way here. Plus you seem to have knowledge of fermentation, you have a lucky husband! you grow weed and make beer.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> You seem to have educated yourself well along your way here. Plus you seem to have knowledge of fermentation, you have a lucky husband! you grow weed and make beer.


we have been married over 15 years.
and I remind Him EVERYDAY just what a lucky guy he is.....
{boy is him lucky to live round MY sence of humor}
I have to scoot.. today is da first day of 
Bloody Mary Mix Day.... now thats a taste treat sensation...
{everything from the garden yummmmmmmmm}


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> *yep even spelled that correct...*
> *I say HOGWASH!*



whas that mean?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

IM SURE THE GANG, WOULD AGREE.... WE WOULD GIVE ANYTHING TO SMOKE YUR BUDS!, NOT ONLY TO SMOKE IT, BUT TO ACTUALLY SIT WITH U AND SHARE A JOINT!...

LIKE I HAVE ALLWAYS SAID... "YUR TOP SHELF"

NOW BUSINESS~.
*I am sooooooooooooo sorry I do ~ discriminate
on age, sex, race, religion, or physical condition.....*
*cuz Am gonna ~ ya an ~eat ya all da same..........*

*OH~ HOGWASH!S'*

BACK AWAY SLOWLY LB' ITS ALL A TRICK'..... KEEP YUR EYE'S ON DA BUNNY! AT ALL TIMES! THAT THINGS LIKE FREDDY' ..... U SEEN IT IN THE BBQ', AND LOOK ITS WALKING AROUND AND DOING JUST FINE... IF IT MOVES' "HOP ON THE CHAIR" AND WERE OUTA HERE!... IM SCARED! "I THINK I SWALLOWED MY GUM".... 


 DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> whas that mean?


 nooooooooooooo
what you say is HOGWASH!!!!
I could have not done ANY of this with out you.
your kindness and patiences...
and a little help from your friends...
it took a village to raise this idiot.... meaning {me}
you need example???
hows the air go threw???hummmmmmmmm???

THC: KEEP YUR EYE'S ON DA BUNNY! AT ALL TIMES!

ya know I think thats the wisest advice ever offered on RIU....
dang bunny is always into mischief.... and bunnys not happy
with you after the deep sea diving for ya da other day... em's ears
are still full of water.... wants to know if in em can borrow da shop
vac to get them sucked dry.....

THC: WE WOULD GIVE ANYTHING TO SMOKE YUR BUDS!, NOT ONLY TO SMOKE IT, BUT TO ACTUALLY SIT WITH U AND SHARE A JOINT!...

And From MsMcGreggor:
If only the folks could understand how wonderful and Kind most folks are 
That garden this wonderful herb... then this would and should be possible...
I would love to be allowed the privilege to share most generously with 
ALL the folks who were so generous with me, generious with there Time,
laughter, kindness and knowladge. for you folks were there on the really happy
days and held My heart so gently when some days were very sad indeed...
and all of this and more made this little garden grow into what you see today.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for the kind words....still not taking credit  (sticking my tongue out)


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thanks for the kind words....still not taking credit  (sticking my tongue out)


giving you a big ol bunny hug... Soggy ears an all cuz.....
WE ALL KNOW BETTER....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

Kicking the dirt... "well rolling over it realy fast"... When ever i stick my tongue out i have to stand in the corner... But no.....................!!!! Lb' ~ mr. Blunts does it, and he gets the ole' " thats allright baby,,, big hug! "

and if i can remember correctly... The only reason da bunny jumped in was because of the chain falling off the brick chained to my leg!.... Oh! And i had the lighter! Lol  db.~tlb! 

some kind words~ "but im not falling for yur tricks" i dont have the e' anymore to back me up on this... So do i need to tattle' ????


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Kicking the dirt... "well rolling over it realy fast"... When ever i stick my tongue out i have to stand in the corner... But no.....................!!!! Lb' ~ mr. Blunts does it, and he gets the ole' " thats allright baby,,, big hug! "
> 
> and if i can remember correctly... The only reason da bunny jumped in was because of the chain falling off the brick chained to my leg!.... Oh! And i had the lighter! Lol  db.~tlb!
> 
> some kind words~ "but im not falling for yur tricks" i dont have the e' anymore to back me up on this... So do i need to tattle' ????


YOU be good now... I am serious YOU be good...
but I have to ask....
did ya keep your stash dry????? giggling so dang hard about private joke
I am about ready to wet my pants.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

he started it a while ago MrBlunts with this crazy PM he sent me...
don't ever let that Im a helpless little bitty thing fool you about this guy....
THC has more spit fire going then most.... with the wicked sence of humor
to pull it off.... a mighty good friend to have made I will tell ya by golly...
{but for heavens sakes DON'T EVER let em know I said that} 
cuz he would impossible to be round....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> YOU be good now... I am serious YOU be good...
> but I have to ask....
> did ya keep your stash dry????? giggling so dang hard about private joke
> 
> ...


CANT HELP THIS .............. 
"YOU DID...... WANT TO LEARN HYDRO' ??? 


WILL BE CLONING TOM ARROW... ALL WILL BE MISSED TRY AND BE BACK ON AS SOON AS I CAN MUSTER, IT! THATS MUSTER, NOT MUSTURD'!
SPEAKING OF THE MUSTURD! THE CATCHUP IS KILLING ME, HAD SOME SALTY FRIES THE OTHIER DAY... AND HAD TO GO WITH THE BOTTLE!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> ..............
> ", HAD SOME SALTY FRIES THE OTHIER DAY... AND HAD TO GO WITH THE BOTTLE!


bottle baby

an whatcha mean ya gonna be clowning around all day tomorrow???
you got me giggling still ya dang nut......
Doomed doomed DOOMED I tell ya... Doomed as doomed can be,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> he started it a while ago MrBlunts with this crazy PM he sent me...
> don't ever let that Im a helpless little bitty thing fool you about this guy....
> THC has more spit fire going then most.... with the wicked sence of humor
> to pull it off.... a mighty good friend to have made I will tell ya by golly...
> ...


THIS IS ALL LIES' "DA BUNNIES A DRINKER" LOOK IN THE PIC'S ITS ALL THERE.!!! "THAT AINT COLORED WATER"

SHE SUCKED ME IN, TOO. LB' ITS A TRICK.......................!  
CRAP.....???? WERE DID THE BUNNY GO ???? "I THOUGHT I TOLD U TO KEEP YUR EYE ON IT!.......................................???













 
















OK LB' HERE'S SOME HARE SPRAY........ IF IT GETS ANY CLOSER. "GASS IT".!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

{first off YA don't wanna rumble with da Bunny}

and hair spray to dat bunny is like startch in your shorts...
just irritates em


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

You see lb'.... U see'!................ Its like the jeckel~ and hyde! Here, but with bunnies' 
it starts with a little "fluffy' play~
a few sip's of wine'...~
some frie's and catchup, "so u can drink more"!!! ~
and then~

bang!................ She tries to feed you, to her cannabis plant, in the basement!

If yur lucky!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL ..........
you have noooooooooooooo idea....
now mrsmcgreggor may be a bit insecure about a few things..
BUT one thing she isent insecure about is COOKING.... 
want some candy little boy???? wanna brownie??? mmmmmm
how about home made pasta with a pesto and a little toasted 
italian bread with mrsmcgreggor butter.... you aint live till ya 
ate mrsmcgreggors cooking... {ask mrmcgreggor next time ya see em
crawling across da floor}
I know how to make ya one with the plant.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

Ya he was prob. Trying to make it, to the phone. To call 411, to get the number for 911. 

Soo! How is the work release going...????
Pretty long day pass! Wouldn't ya say!...........................


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

dats not funny...........
no ha ha ha at all....
no we is fine upstanding folks....
well accept for a little bit of herbs in da garden that 
seems so silly. how can 2 little bitty seed growen with a lot of love
and care make you be deemed as a bad person... that just seems more silly
then anything I could come up with....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 13, 2008)

crazy stoners!!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> crazy stoners!!!!


...............
thc.... MrBlunts....????
........................who Me?
...........................o I get it now dat was BFQ....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 13, 2008)

In no way was i saying that... So i want my hahahahaha! Damit! 

well im off, to set the clone's up, for the water to temp. Overnight, then ima hug a chair! And wait for mama to come home! See u all soon!

Db.~tlb! 


da bunny better get some sun glasses, causen im coming back with the flash............!!!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 13, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> In no way was i saying that... So i want my hahahahaha! Damit! da bunny better get some sun glasses, causen im coming back with the flash............!!!


ooooooooooooo him gonna get da ol *Ho... Ho.... Ho....*
Ya bet ya der By Golly...........
an da dang fool giving me time ta tink about it to.........
ho ho ho ho ho......

watch fer da updates on dis one...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
well I am gonna go stir DA bloody Mary mix an ponder DA perplexities........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bfq (Aug 14, 2008)

Bloody Mary's... is it breakfast time already?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 14, 2008)

bfq said:


> Bloody Mary's... is it breakfast time already?


nooooooooo but I be saving my appitite if I be you....


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please....R.S.V.P.*
*An Remember Buddy Da Meal Woulden't be Da *
*Same With Out Ya!!!*
*Da Bunny:*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Just Figure Would Show What 41 Days An A Little Co2 Can Do.....*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE ENEY wine that id done..i would love to see what it look's like done...ok good luck...do you keep it in the growroom for the c02??
da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 14, 2008)

O yes indeed and will be serving it with the meal....
differnt kinds for each course... 

it's sprinkled here an there threw out da little room


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

how meny bunny's do you have...and what kind of cannaibs is in the scrog..lol.
looking good keep up the hard work...da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

*Where Is That Dang THC???*
*I got Work To Do ....*
*An Wanna Ditch Da Sun Glasses!!!*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG THAT is so funky sticky..look's so good your a luck man...da plantDOC


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW!!!!! they are getting big!

you're gonna hate trimming!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> WOW!!!!! they are getting big!
> 
> you're gonna hate trimming!


how do you germanate a clone..it dont make sence..da plantDOC


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 15, 2008)

thas the whole point


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

OH I DID NOT GET IT DA..stupid me...da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> WOW!!!!! they are getting big!









In the mid 1990s a legend was born. White Widow almost instantly appeared on about every coffeeshop menu in Holland. This masterpiece has set the standard for the Whiteâ strains. Our White Widow grows tall with delicate arms. Buds are moderately compact in order to contain the copious amounts of resin. Leaning on the sativa side, the buzz is powerful yet energetic and very social. 


Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 325-425
Harvest Month: 9/10
Grow difficulty: Moderate


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 15, 2008)

Genetics is going to be one of the best things you learn about. Having mom's and cloning the right phenotypes is probably one of the greatest things you can do to improve indoor yields, along with just a general green thumb.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 15, 2008)

there are some good grow and room design videos on U-tube. just search" how to grow marijauna". theres a guy with blonde curly hair, using HESI products . I like his design for air and exhaust boxes. check it out.


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 16, 2008)

halzey68 said:


> there are some good grow and room design videos on U-tube. just search" how to grow marijauna". theres a guy with blonde curly hair, using HESI products . I like his design for air and exhaust boxes. check it out.


her room is already setup and running.
Did you not see the plants with the bunny above in the pics?


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 16, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> her room is already setup and running.
> Did you not see the plants with the bunny above in the pics?


*HI HI....*
*was afraid had lost ya forever....*
*am glad you spoke up...*
*How's you wine looking and smelling??*
*You still interested in apples?? for that will come up next....*
*picked tomatoes today, and picked up apples from the *
*Ground for the mulch pile. One tree looks to be ready for this week...*
*so the non stop feeding of home-brew can continue*
*threw out remainder of this grow.......*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> her room is already setup and running.
> Did you not see the plants with the bunny above in the pics?




yea, i know right?

like an insult to me....a slap in my face


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea, i know right?
> 
> like an insult to me....a slap in my face


*ooooooooo heres a little update.. yeeeeeeeeeeeuck.*
*cleaned da cystren ..*
*yeeeeeeeee da crap dat was stuck down there... *
*but should make for some WONDERFUL compost material in*
*da mulch pile... *
*{an mr blunts maybe he figured da bunny was just a figment of his Imagination...}*
*your so good folks can't believe possible what they see..... *
*well it isent bunny camera Tricks... IT's a well thought out*
*dream room for a 1000watt light... and you figured it out long distance.*
*I just held Da Hammer...*




see MrBlunts Thats what YOU made happen...wild looking isen't it... {dats da babys sleeping}


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)

I can not do a proper update for the secondary fermintation Untill RIU gets this thing fixed. I have pics running accross the page 1/2 way to Egypt.as well NO fancy Fonts.. gee whiz...But time will tell Time will tell.......
even here.. The words are just running across da page.what a mess...............


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Omg~! Mrs. Mcg. Yur pic's are looking crazy good! "any left overs'?"
realy am so proud of you! "wow" to it all! Cup to kettle!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Omg~! Mrs. Mcg. Yur pic's are looking crazy good! &quot;any left overs'?&quot;
> realy am so proud of you! &quot;wow&quot; to it all! Cup to kettle!


I been missing you...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 19, 2008)

OHH THANK YOU!! JUST KIDDING..I LOVE HOW YOU JUST MAKE YOUR WINE YOURSELF...I WOULD LIKE TO ALSO..BUT I DONT DRINK..BUT I STILL WANT TO LEARN HOW!!!da plantDOC


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OHH THANK YOU!! JUST KIDDING..I LOVE HOW YOU JUST MAKE YOUR WINE YOURSELF...I WOULD LIKE TO ALSO..BUT I DONT DRINK..BUT I STILL WANT TO LEARN HOW!!!da plantDOC


well it is kind of funny... am not really a drinker myself... thow it may look like OMGOODNESS!!!! MrsMcgreggor must be a LUSH...!!!!. Then again the way I cook one would think I weighed 500 LBSand am just a stick of a person. The Process fascinates me to no end. Wine is a living breathing thing.. and you can controll it just Just like you can control a life cycle of a plant... I enjoy the Art of Wine making.Just as I truly Enjoy the Art of Growing Or the Art of cooking....and there is even supposto be a bit o art in da bunny to portray wine making, Growing, or cooking to tie all da arts together and make the greatest master piece in the world... A smile.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2008)

hi MrsMcG!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hi MrsMcG!


HI HI mr blunts have truly missed chatting with you.hear your making a drying box.... ummmmmmmmm well.... Do you think this is somthing I should be looking into???
kind of had a funny idea Al B had somthing about that so thats what Have been looking at.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2008)

you sure should look into making one if you are going to be having issues with odor and needing to dry bud stealthy!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2008)

odor problems will be ten times more potent than in flowering....


----------



## bfq (Aug 20, 2008)

we know, it is da Bunny that is the lush


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

i have been asked to inform you that MrsMcGreggor has been removed from this forum and will sadly be missed from here, she has asked me to post something for her

this is a direct quote

"just let them know That mrsmcgreggor has truly enjoyed them
and wishes them Joy in all there journeys and adventures.....
and post this pic for me...."







also if you want to catch up with her she is here

Skunk Skool (Cannabis and Marijuana Education Forums)


----------



## bfq (Aug 21, 2008)

da fuck?!?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow! Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew da! Bunny was trouble!

Just rip my heart out!


----------



## B4 Time (Aug 21, 2008)

Yo is this for real? I have followed this thread from the beginning.

If this is for real I will be canceling my account

Can any one say if this is true?

If this is true how do I cancel my account?

RIU You lost my business


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 21, 2008)

cant cancel your account.


just dont come or sign into your account!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 21, 2008)

so, for the slower of us, what just happened?


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 21, 2008)

man WTF thats BS they kicked her from this forum making me think twice about being here now she was cool as hell, if thats the way this site is gonna be now, it will die guaranteed sooner than you think


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 21, 2008)

i also many people over there now from here at that site mrs greggors at now wow Fucking A Email, Lacy, Stoney everyones leaving RIU now too many cool people leaving here i think i may follow

i was just fixing to go Elite too glad i see the darkside before that


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> i was just fixing to go Elite too glad i see the darkside before that



what did she do wrong? I think there are very few people on here who aren't breaking "the law" already, with possession or growing.. not sure what she did wrong, but I hope they don't expect us to be a bunch of goody goods and follow every rule.


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres where everyone is going now alot of regs here moving im with them

dr skunk index page


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 21, 2008)

well folks.
Im out AGAIN now.
yall tell rollitup that I said he can suck kochabs kak. I accepted your rules solely to tell you that you are a son of a bitch. 
I guess that little spot in there where you said "we reserve the right to disclose any information @ will" means that well tip you in to the cops or something if you dont play our way.
Glad I used fake information to make an account here.
Stop reading your members pms as well. You say that you are not but that must be bullshit because ive sent 2 pms from the Kochab handle that had info about skunk skool in them. You said that there was a catch on your forum to lead to you for pms with repeated links and such...How many times must they be sent, Once?
As I said before, FUCK YOU

see ya little bus crew as well as Lb and anyone else that is still attempting to remain here for any reason. Ill see some of you pimps over @ school later.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 21, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> I guess that little spot in there where you said "we reserve the right to disclose any information @ will" means that well tip you in to the cops or something if you dont play our way.



WTF? I never read those things. I at least skimmed over it this time, but still missed that line. that is bull shit! are they being pressured into it by governments or something, or just being a dick? so trust in the site must be gone.. and so will most of it's members. I've seen it before, something stupid kills a large site.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Her is a pic of my plant do you like it???


----------

